# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Serpent's Skull [SMOOCH]

## lostsole31

This is a GM tracking sheet for my *Serpent's Skull: City of Seven Spears [IC]*  (link provided) game. If you are in that game, or really any of my  games, please understand that gazing your eyes here would be willfully  cheating by looking here to see GM-only information.

----------


## lostsole31

The party travels roughly 175' to the west or so before a major area  clear of jungle (but not dense undergrowth) to the relative north. A  single massive ruin rises from the dense brush, consisting of concentric  rings of crude stone columns surrounding a yawning pit in the earth.  Heavily overgrown with jungle plants, weathered writing and stylized  pictographs cover the columns.

About 60' from you, and 20' from  the yawning pit (itself 80' from the front line of you) are four small  creatures that see you emerging from where the jungle belches you forth.  The scream and whoop angrily.

*Initiative Begins (Note I did not specify "Combat), Round One ...

R1T21:* Fronaldo, you are in the back, and the group has 10' spacing between ranks, so this is happening 90' from you. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Returning dagger in right hand, mutagen in left.
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready.
Tor-ber: 18. Machete.
Charau #4: 17. (30:30).
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Gelik: 16. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka #2: 15. (30:30).
Charau-ka #1: 13. (30:30).
Charau-ka #3: 9. (30:30).
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Okay...you guys see the angry monkey creatures, right? What should we do?_
He delays, waiting for a response.                          

*R1T20:* Pim Starseer, what do you do?

Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Returning dagger in right hand, mutagen in left. DELAYING!!!
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready.
* Knowledge result was a base of 13, so he won't know anything until he is 10' away.
Tor-ber: 18. Machete.
Charau (Brown): 17. (30:30).
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Gelik: 16. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 15. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (30:30).
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Pim draws a card, holding it in a defensive stance, and moving 5 back. *Ready, everyone?,* he thinks to the collective while at absent-mindedly speaking allowed. 

*First, I draw my a card, *  which he does (and says, only vaguely teping it), and he notes that it is the Waxworks (CE), not a bad card for him.. *Now, I activate my card enhancement. With this, I can place a defensive card on my next turn,* he pantomimes, even though his talk of a "turn" is a staple taken from his favorite game of Towers. 

He recites his actions aloud, preparing to mentally stack his  advantages, and relishing at the thought of using his skills in the  field. As he readies his aim at the closest simian, he will prepare to use shocking magic on his card. Meanwhile the rest of his deck begin to fly out of his secondary Harrow satchel. Right now, they are orbiting in a tight halo around his head .... too fast for him to read them to "cheat," but easy enough to grab (or defend him if necessary).

*R1T18:* Tor-ber, you have a machete in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Returning dagger in right hand, mutagen in left. DELAYING!!!
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready. _Shocking grasp_ and CE card readied w/ 17 attack roll for first baddied w/in 30'.
* Knowledge result was a base of 13, so he won't know anything until he is 10' away.
Tor-ber: 18. Machete.
Charau (Brown): 17. (30:30).
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Gelik: 16. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 15. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (30:30).
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* *"Anyone have an idea on whether they are friendly? or up to no good?"* Torber asks out loud. As he is asking, he sheathes his machete, squares his shoulders, sets his left arm like he is readying a shield. There is a temporary visual warping around Tor-ber before that visual warping ends, a sign that he has put up his _force screen_. From this distance, he can't really get any kind of sense if they are openly aggressive or standing with a territorial, oh, wait .... never mind ....

*R1T17.1-17:* ... as one of the creatures gives out a great shrieking cry, hopping up and down. It is small, walking upright like a man, but definitely has simian features.  He(?) bursts forth with breathtaking speed. As it closes faster than anyone here can move, Pim is readied with his spell. Lightning arcs about onto a picture of a waxwork figure and he throws it forth to hit the thing in the upper torso for *4 + 18 electricity*. The card doesn't return to Pim's hand, but rather to his deck which orbits him. The simian screeches again in pain, making a course correction to focus less on Tor-ber and more on Pim. But the sudden pain of the hit and the course correct is too much for the obviously amped up and not natural speed of the creature that it ends up spraining itself with a bad miss against the gnome, causing itself *4 DEX damage*.

*R1T16:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Returning dagger in right hand, mutagen in left. DELAYING!!!
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready. _Shocking grasp_ and CE card readied w/ 17 attack roll for first baddied w/in 30'.
* Knowledge result was a base of 13, so he won't know anything until he is 10' away.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18...
Charau (Brown): 17. (8:30, 9:13 DEX). Shrieking frenzy til R4T17.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Gelik: 16. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 15. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (30:30).
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Fronaldo quivers like he wants to dash forward and engage the. Monkey  man in some witty repartee, but decides to continue to delay.

His hammer in hand, Xhanfaerd gets close to the ape-man and unleash a  focus-empowered attack, aiming to mangle him and one of his allies. "*Let's see what you got!*" He shatters the monkey-man in the left knee for *23*, which blows its leg off and drops him outright. 

Seeing that grisly end to one of its own, another of the monkey-men (green) retches.

*R1T15:* *"Charau-ka!"* shouts Gelik, beginning his oratical performance while advancing mock-heroically with fancy longsword raised high. *"But think not on end swarmed by the scourge of the Mwangi. Think instead, revel if you will, on the glories that await us when we pry open the secrets of TAZION!"**Spoiler: ALCON*
Show

That is him using inspire courage, by the way.

*R1T14-9:* The other charau-ka advance regarding the challenge, even the one that is nauseated. The two unfettered throw rocks at the foolish little man, but both miss.

*R1T8:* Aron steps up several feet, a little behind Gelik, and calls on her strange powers of the moon and the night to cast a spell. It is as if small pieces of the very night form as bits of dust to puff out to cover two of the tieflings (red and blue). Blue seems fine, but red seems to have some of its vitality taken away ... perhaps tiring as if it were nightime.*Spoiler: Pim, Xhanfaerd, Gelik*
Show

She cast _dust of twilight_.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20:* Pim, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Returning dagger in right hand, mutagen in left. DELAYING!!!
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready. _Shocking grasp_ and CE card readied w/ 17 attack roll for first baddied w/in 30'.
* Knowledge result was a base of 13, so he won't know anything until he is 10' away.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).  FATIGUED!!!
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (30:30). NAUSEATED til R2T16!!!
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Ending his delay after Geliks performance, Fronaldo moves straight  forward and stops on Gelics left. With a flick of his wrist he throws  his small dagger at the monkey man in front of Gelik. The dagger plunges into the already retching guts of the beleaguered charau-ka for *9*.

*R2T20:* Pim, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. Waiting for returning dagger.
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready. _Shocking grasp_ and CE card readied w/ 17 attack roll for first baddied w/in 30'.
* Knowledge result was a base of 13, so he won't know anything until he is 10' away.
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (30:30).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).  FATIGUED!!!
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (13:30). NAUSEATED til R2T16!!!
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:**Spoiler: Pim >>> Collective*
Show

*"Something tells me they aren't here to give us a warm welcome!"*
Pim grimaces at the sight of the mutilated creature as its leg flies  off, but quickly acts to protect the group from the remaining simians.

He raises his hand with fingers outstretched, and magically directs  the hand of the large card-shaped emanations that rotate around. A picture of a an Eclipse (LE, WIS), and the Wanderer (NG, INT) float over to the center of the two simians on their  left, and once the "card" reaches the intended spot, it evaporates together into  a magical mote, leaving behind a silhouette of  a winged snake that hovers near the enemy. It crackles with bioelectric  energy with a bright top and the belly seeming to drift into barely seen shadow. Once directed by Pim, it nips the simian in the chest for *1 NL*, but the simian does not appear otherwise hindered.

Then he lowers his hand with intention, as he swiftly causes the  remaining cards near him to flip vertically several times before  eventually laying flat. The halo of cards splits off into three rings of cards that spin around him even faster, but do not interfere with his movement, senses, or attacks. 

*R2T18:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. Waiting for returning dagger.
Aerial Snake: 20.1. (3:3). +4 INT/WIS. Duration is only until R7T20.
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready. 
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (29:30, 1 NL).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).  FATIGUED!!!
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (13:30). NAUSEATED til R2T16!!!
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Torber moves forward and a little left of party to give himself plenty of room, and begins to summon ectoplasmic force to his hands.*Spoiler: Call Weaponry*
Show

Takes 1 full round to manifest, sort of like most summons or enlarge/ reduce person.

*R2T16:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, enemies in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. Waiting for returning dagger.
Aerial Snake: 20.1. (3:3). +4 INT/WIS. Duration is only until R7T20.
Pim: 20. Nothing in hand, but cards at ready. 
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. 
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (29:30, 1 NL).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (30:30).  FATIGUED!!!
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (13:30). NAUSEATED til R2T16!!!
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Torber moves forward and a little left of party, giving himself plenty  of room, as he reaches out his hands and manifests a glittering guisarme. He scores a deep gash across its belly for *23*.

*R2T16:* As those opponents seem rather weak, Xhanfaerd keeps pressing forward,  adding another hammer strike to the next one, aiming at the ape's guts  for a vicious blow for *19*, which drops it.

*R2T15:* Gelik continues his rousing oration, but then bolts to the west to give him a clear line to the only unengaged charau-ka (red). He opens the planar portal that is his very body, switching his sword momentarily to his bucklered hand, and shoots forth a burst of chilling energy that is likely to confound a creature of the hot jungles. The charau-ka is hit squarely in the chest for *8 cold* before switching his sword back to the proper hand.

*R2T14-13:* Blue hops back and from a pouch throws a rock at the flying snake, hitting it hard enough to make it disappear. It gives a snarling grimace of victory, not realizing how hollow that victory really is. Red zooms around at incredible speed to throw a rock at Gelik (that misses).

*R2T8:* Aron moves SW and takes out her whip, snapping it at Red's fast-moving legs, and tripping it.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ..

R3T21:* Fronaldo's dagger returns to his hand. What does he do?

Pim on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (6:30, 1 NL).
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (22:30).  FATIGUED!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). 
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Fronaldos small dagger slaps into the palm off his right hand and he is  immediately on the move. He rushes forward and to his left before  tumbling into the square directly behind the creature fighting Torber.  The attack (when it comes) is so subtle that it would be easy to miss if  you were not skilled in observation, as Fronaldo cuts at the back of the creature's head for *14*, dropping it!

*R3T20:* After taking a good look at the battlefield, Pim will repeat his last  turn by summoning another aerial viper, this time in between Gelik and  the simian near him, as the defensive card pattern swirls around his  body. The creature, born of a xxx card, easily nips the prone charau-ka in the left shoulder for *1 NL + 1 electricity*.

*R3T18:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
 Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (-8:30, 1 NL). DYING!!!
Charau-ka (Red): 13. (21:30, 1 NL).  FATIGUED!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). 
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Torber quickly moves to his left 15', and makes a risky strike to the  last annoying monkey-man to hit it in the left lower leg for *21*, knocking it unconscious. They seemed vicious and unfriendly.

*R3T16:* Xhanfaerd, there are no active enemies. What do you do?

Gelik on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale attack rolls til R2T16. Inspire courage for +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, and competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
 Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (-8:30, 1 NL). DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Red): 13. (0:30, 1 NL).  FATIGUED!!! KNOCKED OUT!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). DYING!!!
Aron: 8. Nothing in hand.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Quickly refocusing his psionic powers, Xhanfaerd looks around. "*No wounded among us? Well, it seems we're on  point then. Any chance they could have ringed any sort of alarm that  would put the rest of them on alert?*" 

*R3T15:* Gelik ceases his oratory as he moves to take a central position, surveying the scene.

*R3T8:* Aron calls out, *"These creatures are the bane of the Expanse, fecund and fetid and viscious. Do not offer mercy where none will ever be reciprocated."* She steps over to the one being attacked by sky-viper, pulling out her sword, and stabbing it in the belly for *8*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T21:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sky-Viper on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Sky-Viper: 20.1.
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
 Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (-9:30, 1 NL). DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Red): 13. (8:30, 1 NL).  FATIGUED!!! DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). STABLE!!!
Aron: 8. Whip and short sword.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Fronaldo efficiently slits the throat of the charau-ka at his feet.

*R4T20.1:* The sky-viper, seeing no more active enemies, continues to attack the one it was sicced on (until told to stop) to do *1* damage.

*R4T20:* Pim, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Sky-Viper: 20.1. Risky Strike.
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
 Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (-9:30, 1 NL). DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Red): 13. (9:30, 1 NL).  FATIGUED!!! DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). STABLE!!!
Aron: 8. Whip and short sword.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Pim makes a sigh of relief as the battle seems to have worn down. He turns towards the pit.*Spoiler: Pim >>> Collective*
Show

*"They crawled out of there? What in the world is it, a sink hole?"*
He has to get a better look, though, and begins walking in that direction.
*R4T18:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Sky-Viper: 20.1. Risky Strike. Lasts until R11T20.
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
 Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (-9:30, 1 NL). DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Red): 13. (9:30, 1 NL).  FATIGUED!!! DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). STABLE!!!
Aron: 8. Whip and short sword.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:**Spoiler: Tor-ber >>> Collective*
Show

_"I do not think they came from the pit, they  seem like tree dwellers, or primitive huts. Possible, that they worship  something down there, or a great evil to them, and they are guarding it?"_
Tor-ber steps over to the closest charau-ka, and looks through its ... gear. A rotting bladder pouch with some rocks, and a club. Not even much for clothing. It has nothing of value.

*R4T16:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Sky-Viper: 20.1. Risky Strike. Lasts until R11T20.
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
 Charau-ka (Blue): 14. (-9:30, 1 NL). DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Red): 13. (9:30, 1 NL).  FATIGUED!!! DYING!!!
 Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). STABLE!!!
Aron: 8. Whip and short sword.

*DEAD*
1 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Xhanfaerd also takes the direction of the pit, shaking his hammer to  remove the splatters, still wary about a potential second group in  ambush nearby. 

*R4T15:* Gelik scurries to brown to find out ... *"This one has nothing worth a farthing! Just some dumb rocks and a worthless club."*

*R4T8:* Aron stabs red in the heart to finish him off.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T21:* Fronaldo, you assured the death of the charau-ka you are over. You aren't sure of the status of blue or green. What do you do?

Sky-viper on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Sky-Viper: 20.1. Risky Strike. Lasts until R11T20.
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). STABLE!!!
Aron: 8. Whip and short sword.

*DEAD*
2 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* Fronaldo scurries to green Charau-Ka. He checks the creature for signs of life. Though comatose, this charau-ka seems to have stopped bleeding.

*R5T20.1-20:* Sky-Viper delays until directed to do something else. Pim, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 21. Mutagen in left hand. 
Sky-Viper: 20.1. Risky Strike. Lasts until R11T20.
Pim: 20. AP to +1 defending til R11T20 (defense).
Decapus: 19. Won't show until ROUND FIVE.
Tor-ber: 18. _Force screen_ til R71T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R72T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
* Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Gelik: 15. Longsword and buckler.
Charau-ka (Green): 9. (-7:30). STABLE!!!
Aron: 8. Whip and short sword.

*DEAD*
2 charau-ka.

----------


## lostsole31

Pim beckons Sky-Viper to him, who complies, as he continues towards the pit.

*... Interruption ...*

A creature climbs out of the pit. It is a swollen, squid-like creature with ten writhing tentacles. It has something that vaguely passes as a "face," with pale, milky eyes on its bulbous body. 

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T30:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Mutagen in left hand. 
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler.
Tor-ber: 21. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Sky-Viper: 12. Lasts until R5T20.
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword.
Decapus: 6. (72:72).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T30:* Fronaldo spots the new threat and he decides to augment his capabilities  to deal with this creature. He removes a small vial containing a green  fluid from his belt pouch and drinks it. He gasps in pain as the potent  elixir takes hold of him. His skin ripples and takes on a shiny scaled  appearance. Rainbow highlights reflect from its surface as it catches  the light. His normally round pupils elongate vertically and a long  forked tongue darts out between his lips before returning.

*Ware the pitsss!* he hisses as he retrieves a flask from his belt. 

*R1T21:* Gelik tries to figure out whatever that thing is. He casts a spell on himself. *"If that thing is intelligent and speaks, I might understand what it wants; but I can't speak to it, I'm sure."*  He steps out next to Fronaldo and calls out in Taldane. *"I say! If you are sapient, let us know!"*

*R1T20:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 60 minutes.
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler. Knowledge failed. _Comprehend languages_ active.
Tor-ber: 20. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!!
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Sky-Viper: 12. Lasts until R5T20.
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword.
Decapus: 6. (72:72).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* *"What is all the ruckus about? Something new?"* Torber will double move up and around the few fallen pillars, and  debris, to get slightly in front and of to the left of Pim. Unsure what  he is looking at, he will await orders so far. 

*R1T16:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Sky-Viper on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 60 minutes.
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler. Knowledge failed. _Comprehend languages_ active.
Tor-ber: 20. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!! Dragon style active.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Sky-Viper: 12. Lasts until R5T20.
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword.
Decapus: 6. (72:72).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Xhanfaerd moves closer and prepares himself to bash the creature as it comes in range. "*Get ready to hit it hard!*" 

*R1T12:* Sky-Viper delays for Pim ...

*R1T8:* Pim, what do you do? Do you direct Sky-Viper to do anything?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 60 minutes.
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler. Knowledge failed. _Comprehend languages_ active.
Tor-ber: 20. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!! Dragon style active.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Sky-Viper: 12. Lasts until R5T20. DELAY!!!
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword.
Decapus: 6. (72:72).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* *"No, no, no,"* Pim pops, as he struts towards the monster; one hand pointing a finger at it, and his other hand near his card dispenser. *"A late comer? Oh, we already dispatched those monkey things, and now this? This is too much, this has gone too far!"* Pim over dramatizes while flipping his hair behind him like a stallion's mane. A stallion made out of olives. 

*R1T7.9:* The Sky-Viper flies to keep up with its master.

*R1T7:* Aron's voice is felt over the collective...*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Decapus, aberration from Darklands. Tentacles dangerous, but they tend to focus all on one target at a time."_
She casts a spell on herself that she may see the various possibilities of this encounter and how best to capitalize on them, while moving forward.

*R1T6:* The monster, moving forward only a little bit, burbles out something in a language that only Xhanfaerd and Gelik can understand.*Spoiler: Gelik, Xhanfaerd*
Show

*"I am hungry. There are bodies. Give me bodies and I will leave you alone. Don't want to fight. Need food."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T30:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 60 minutes.
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler. Knowledge failed. _Comprehend languages_ active.
Tor-ber: 20. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!! Dragon style active.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Sky-Viper: 7.9. Lasts until R5T20. 
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword. _Guidance_ on self til R11T7.
Decapus: 6. (72:72). Affected by Evil Eye til R9T8 (-2 skill checks).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T30:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Was it speaking? Do we attack?_
 
*R2T21:* Gelik, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 60 minutes.
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler. Knowledge failed. _Comprehend languages_ active.
Tor-ber: 20. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!! Dragon style active.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Sky-Viper: 7.9. Lasts until R5T20. 
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword. _Guidance_ on self til R11T7.
Decapus: 6. (72:72). Affected by Evil Eye til R9T8 (-2 skill checks).

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

"*It wants corpses!*"

*R2T21:** "Whoa, whoa, whoa! I've got this!"* Gelik says and strides boldly and uncharacteristically towards the beast. Bowing, characteristically, he gestures with a flourish towards the deceased monkey meat and says,*"Eat your fill! The buffet is open!"* Looking back to the others, he says *"If we let him dine out, he'll eat take-away."* 

Fronaldos jaw hangs open that Gelik could assign gender to such an alien creature.

*R2T20:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 60 minutes.
Gelik: 21. Longsword and buckler. Knowledge failed. _Comprehend languages_ active.
Tor-ber: 20. _Force screen_ til R65T18. _Call weaponry_ (guisarme) til R66T18!!! Dragon style active.
Xhanfaerd: 16. Earthbreaker in hand. DELAYING!!!
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
 * Martyrdom Trigger: Redirect first damage taken, and use PP for max if  that damage exceeds 20. In AoE, direct largest amount possible. 
** Also used if someone would otherwise drop.
Pim: 8. AP to +1 defending til R5T20 (defense).
Sky-Viper: 7.9. Lasts until R5T20. 
Aron: 7. Whip and short sword. _Guidance_ on self til R11T7.
Decapus: 6. (72:72). Affected by Evil Eye til R9T8 (-2 skill checks).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

Somehow, against all odds, the entire party is surprised by a band of charau-ka behind and on top of ancient, crumbling statue. They throw rocks at the party.

And similarly, againt all odds ... they miss (only Fronaldo and Gelik were targeted).

*Begin Round One* ...

*R1T31:* Fronaldo, nothing is in hand right now. Your DEX mutagen has plenty of time remaining. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. 
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 20. Whip and short sword. 
Brown CK: 20. (30:30).
Pim: 19. 
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (30:30).
Pink CK: 16. (30:30).
Red/Blue CK: 14. (30:30).
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. DELAYING!!!
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Tor-ber: 12. 
Green CK: 8. (30:30).
Purple CK: 8. (30:30).
Blue CK: 7. (30:30).
Yellow CK: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T31:* Fronaldo flicks his dagger at the nearest ground based Charau-ka and retrieves a flask from his belt. His dagger hits pink in the right elbow for *9*.*Spoiler: Blackhawk*
Show

Yes, the numbers after the double-slash are for thrown dagger damage.

*R1T22:* Aron casts _entropic shield_ on herself, and is guarded by motes of distracting color floating around her. She then moves to the base of a statue while getting out her whip.

*R1T21:* Brown shrieks in fury, moves up and throws a rock at Fronaldo.

*R1T20:* Pim, what do you do? You are the farthest away from this mess. Nothing is in hand right now, and any enhancements you had in the last battle are long over.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Dagger in midst of returning. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (30:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21.
Pim: 20. 
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (30:30).
Pink CK: 16. (21:30).
Red/Blue CK: 14. (30:30).
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. DELAYING!!!
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. 
Green CK: 9. (30:30).
Purple CK: 8. (30:30).
Blue CK: 7. (30:30).
Yellow CK: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Pim stops in his tracks, spooked by the ambush. He was musing to himself  about the events of the last encounter, when he looks to the mass of  monkey men and says, *More food for the squid!*. The words leave his mouth with a catty grace, and at the end he trills his tongue and screams, *OKAY?*, directly at the [red-blue] monkey near Gelik. The scream is no normal taunt, in fact the air ripples as a shockwave of  bitchiness fires towards the charuka. Pim will walk slightly backwards. Actually, compressional sound waves knock him back, but he times it right so he looks like he's in control and adjusting lines of sight. As far as the charau-ka are concerned, the compression waves whallop red/green for *9 sonic*.

As he moved, Pim had also drawn a card, and it is another card that is not great for him .... The Avalanche (LE), signifying disaster. He focuses his arcane power into the rest of his deck.

*R1T19:* Red charau-ka shrieks horrifically and zooms down at blinding speed to throw a rock at Fronaldo.

*R1T18:* Gelik, what do you do? Your _comprehend languages_ is still active, and you have buckler readied and longsword in hand.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Dagger in midst of returning. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (30:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21.
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+1 defending_ on deck til R11T20.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (30:30).
Pink CK: 16. (21:30).
Red/Blue CK: 14. (21:30).
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. 
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. 
Green CK: 9. (30:30).
Purple CK: 8. (30:30).
Blue CK: 7. (30:30).
Yellow CK: 4. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18-17:* Gelik takes a 5' step back from the beasts and as he does so emit a shrieking sound, far more powerful in volume than Pim's (who was really just shouting, as the spell effect is ultrasonic). The yellow and red-green charau-ka are both staggered by the sonic onslaught.

*R1T16-14:* Pink goes into a shrieking fury and throws a rock at Fronaldo.  Red-blue also goes into shrieking fury, but throws a rock down at Aronnahar.

*R1T12:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Dagger in midst of returning. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (30:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21.
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+1 defending_ on deck til R11T20.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (30:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!!
Pink CK: 16. (21:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16.
Red/Blue CK: 14. (21:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14.
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. 
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver Crane Waltz_ (+4 initiative) stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. 
Green CK: 9. (30:30).
Purple CK: 8. (30:30).
Blue CK: 7. (30:30).
Yellow CK: 4. (30:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Still dancing on the battleground, Xhanfaerd gets closer to Fronaldo,  before changing his stance, his face turning grim and fearsome as his  resolve, as he unleashes a spell, stones and dirt falling from the sky,  his voice adding thunder to this sudden storm. "*It is still time to give up !*" 

*R1T11:* Tor-ber, what do you do? You have no active effects left over from last battle.

Remaining charau-ka on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Dagger in midst of returning. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (26:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+1 defending_ on deck til R11T20.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Pink CK: 16. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R2T11.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Black Seraph's Glare_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. 
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Purple CK: 8. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Blue CK: 7. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* *"I feel late to the party!"* As Torber swiftly enacts Dragon style, calling forth a weapon from space and time .... and goblin society, bringing forth a glinting horse-chopper and swinging it mightily at pink charau-ka. Now, if only goblins could make horse-choppers that looked that fine, though surely Fronaldo could appreciate the workmanship, especially as it splashes deep into his foe's right shoulder and torso, dropping him.

*R1T9-4:* Green, purple, blue, and yellow all go, each entering their shreking fury. Green scrambles north to throw a rock at Fronaldo. Purple hits Tor-ber in the neck with a rock for *5*. Blue also throws a rock at Tor-ber. Yellow was a little woozy from a previous effect; it shrieks and throws a rock down at Xhanfaerd, hitting him in the belly for *5*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T31:* Fronaldo, you are enjoying doing the "matrix dodge" against all the rocks thrown at you while still juiced on your mutagen. Your dagger returns to your hand. Meanwhile, rocks fell out of the sky over a large area, just barely missing you (thanks, X!). What do you do? Note most of the enemy is in difficult terrain, though you could 5' step due north to attack those charau-ka (or stayin missile combat). Then again, you also have alchemist's fire in your hand. So many options for a goblin full of mischief!

Aron on deck, brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Alchemist's fire in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (26:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+1 defending_ on deck til R11T20.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
 Pink CK: 16. (-5:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T11.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Black Seraph's Glare_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style. _Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til 
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9. 
Purple CK: 8. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Blue CK: 7. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T7.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T31:* The shiny dagger flies back to Fronaldos waiting hand, splashing a  little Charau-ka blood as slaps into his palm. With a flourish, he  slings the flask he is carrying at enraged monkey-man, just barely catching him on the side of the head, but erupting about him for *6 fire (and on fire)*! Brown, purple, and pink likewise get seared for *1 fire*.

He then takes a  vial of clear fluid from his pouch of alchemical mystery (TM) and  concentrates on it. A riot of purple and green colors swirl in the vial  and it starts to glow.

*R2T22:* Aron snaps the whip up, and catches red/green to trip him. Because of the imperfect surface of the statue, red/green falls to the ground prone (*1*) as she steps away.

*R2T21:* Brown moves back a little and throws a rock at Tor-ber to catch him on the cheek for *7*.

*R2T20:* Pim, you set up defending (but still offense until otherwise noted), and you have Avalanche (LE) in your hand. What do you do?

Red on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+1 defending_ on deck til R11T20.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! PRONE!!!
 Pink CK: 16. (-4:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T11.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Black Seraph's Glare_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style. _Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til 
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9. 
Purple CK: 8. (25:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Blue CK: 7. (20:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T7. On fire due to alchemist's fire.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Pim Will draws two cards, as he sends one of the large spell effects  forward to summon another creature. He places the cards down in mid air  where they reveal their faces just before granting their power to the summoned monster. The second card drawn, for fate demands execution of a prior Harrow card, not drawing a lot and choosing the desired, is The Inquisitor (LN, Int) to match with the Avalanche (LE, Dex). Again this summons will last only half as long, but will be fast and clever.

Pim has the glowing "card" effect land just north of the [red-green] enemy  he damaged before, the one Aron knocked down to the ground. Then, the remaining spell cards floating around him  will put up their barriers, granting him their full defensive property. Pim will Summon a "dark" eagle and direct it to attack the [red-green] monkey man, slashing it with one of its talons for *4*.

*R2T19:* Red zooms over and throws a rock at the little guy making creatures on the field (Pim), hitting Pim square on the hip for *6*.

*R2T18:* Gelik, what do you do? 

Several charau-ka on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (9:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. _
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! PRONE!!!
 Pink CK: 16. (-4:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T11.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Black Seraph's Glare_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style. _Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til 
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9. 
Purple CK: 8. (25:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Blue CK: 7. (20:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T7. On fire due to alchemist's fire.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Gelik, wishing to be as supportive as possible to his fellow  adventurers, turns and heads west about 15 feet. As he does so, his  voice rises above the melee... *"Well, my fine  fellows! Ours is not to reason why, ours is but to do or... Strike and  strike hard at the heart of our enemies! This foe will be overcome! They  may seem to have numbers to array against us, but we have proven that  our skill and teamwork can vanquish worse than this..."* He continues, bolstering the group with courage and skill. 

*R2T17-14:* Red/green hops up, dodging a peck from the eagle. It steps down between the eagle and Aron, drawing its club. From atop the "safety" of the statue, red/blue tosses a rock at Xhanfaerd, zinging him in the lower left leg for *6*, before throwing another rock and missing.

*R2T12:* Xhanfaerd, while they are in their shrieking fury, the charau-ka seem to be moving incredibly quickly .... throwing two rocks and being little bothered by the terrain of the rocks you left behind. Note that the two charau-ka due south of you (including the one that just pegged you) are both 15' up on a statue. What do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (9:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-5:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T11.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Black Seraph's Glare_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style. _Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til 
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9. 
Purple CK: 8. (25:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Blue CK: 7. (20:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T7. On fire due to alchemist's fire.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* As he had hoped for a more sizeable impact of his first spell, Xhanfaerd  returns to his dancing stance, and add another spell, this one helping  his allies instead of trying to hinder his foes. Everyone except for Pim feels the world slow down a bit around them. Xhanfaerd moves up and over, and green snaps at him with a bite as he goes by.

*R2T11:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

Charau-ka on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. 
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (9:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-5:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style. _Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R62T11.
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9.  AOO used.
Purple CK: 8. (25:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Blue CK: 7. (20:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T7. On fire due to alchemist's fire.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* *"I plan to draw their attention." * Torber rolls his shoulders to loosen up. * "Growing up!"**Spoiler: Tor-ber OOC*
Show

Because of the square you were in, and are in inclusively, you are in difficult terrain, so you cannot make a 5' free move.
There is a smell of fresh-grown blossoms as he does so.

*R2T9-4:* Seeing the sudden change in the "terrain" and what it represents (Tor-ber), most of the charau-ka change their tactics. Green moves to flank Xhanfaerd and Tor-ber responds with his hose-chopper, but he overextends and misses. Green has its club out and attacks the Mwangi, hitting against Xhanfaerd's magical protection; it seems even though flanking, its fear of him kept from connection. Purple throws a rock at Tor-ber, who in turns hits it for *18*, though Tor-ber is still struck for *5*. Blue takes *6 fire*; it foolishly tries to throw a rock at Tor-ber, who in turns cuts him down. Yellow throws a rock hits Tor-ber for *7*, and Tor-ber - not used to his slower reflexes at this size, fails to respond.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

**R3T31:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You have your created arcanotoxin in hand, an inhaled poison (DC 13 with extras).

Aron on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (9:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. Avalanche (LE) in hand. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-5:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 1._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Green CK: 9. (26:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T31:* Fronaldo seeing an enlarged Torber already playing with all the monkey  men in one direction, he hops over to a lone Charau-ka and introduces  himself and his shiny friend, but finds no matter how gymnastically brilliant he is, it is more effort than he wanted to expend. Still, a quick jab to the monkey-man's chest for *18*.*Spoiler: Fronaldo*
Show

Difficult terrain is difficult terrain. It makes a five-foot free move a five foot move action costing 10' worth of movement. Acrobatics can't mitigate that.

*R3T22:* Aron ducks past red/green (who misses with a bite) to move to a protected area on the other side of Tor-ber, and casts CSW on him for *23*.

*R3T21:* Brown swings at Xhanfaerd with club and bite.

*R3T20.1:* Dark eagle fails to connect against its target with talons or bite.

*R3T20:* Pim, what do you do?

Red on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (9:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30).
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-5:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 1._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Green CK: 9. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Pim will turn towards the [red] enemy, holding his drawn card like a  shuriken towards it. Instead of throwing, however, Pim casts a spell to  command the monkey,
_Drop your weapon,_ he demands, with heavy emphasis on the first word. 

*R3T19:* Red drops his club, but takes attacks Pim at super-speed with rocks, but Pim's defending deck blocks them.

*R3T18:* Gelik, you are currently inspiring the party. Do you continue (FA)? What do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (9:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30). Will drop club on its turn, and can't pick it up for 1 round.
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-5:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 1._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Green CK: 9. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Gelik continues to be inspirational. I mean, when isn't he? *brushing palm on doublet in supreme confidence*

*R3T17-14:* Red/green misses its first attack, then hits dark eagle with the second for *5*. Red/blue tosses rocks at Tor-ber, both hitting for a total of *12*.

*R3T12:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (25:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30). Will drop club on its turn, and can't pick it up for 1 round.
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 1._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Green CK: 9. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8.
Yellow CK: 4. (26:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Raising his hammer, Xhanfaerd strikes brown (not orange, just so we use common vocab) in the lower center chest for *21*, causing him to instantly vomit. Purple, seeing that powerful blow, likewise becomes nauseous.

*R3T11:* Torber swings at Red/Blue, but misses wildly. Still, he recenters his grip on his horsechopper after the failed double-punch and readies against any actions the enemy may perform.

*R3T9-4:* Green swings twice at Fronaldo with its club. Purple vomits and withdraws in the rubble field to relative safety. Yellow seems to be doing better (though still a little worried like all of his kin) than when the battle first began and he was pummeled by sound waves. He goes to throw a rock at Tor-ber (who misses a counter-attack with a fist) to strike the offending, punching bicep with a rock for *5*. When he tries again, Tor-ber is ready this time and comes down with a hammer fist on yellow's head for *24*. That doesn't knock yellow down, but definitely rings his bell as his aim is thrown off with the second rock.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T31:* Fronaldo, you are fighting gobbo-y-chimpo right now, with that arcanotoxin still in your hand while standing on the edge of difficult terrain (1 sq east would take you out of it). What do you do?

Aron on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!! NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30). Will drop club on its turn, and can't pick it up for 1 round.
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (25:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Green CK: 9. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T9.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8. NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!!
Yellow CK: 4. (2:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T31:* Fronaldos green iridescent scales are practically vibrating with the  potential mix of mutagen and magical speed that is affecting him. His  forked tongue darts out as he feints with the arcanotoxin and then  slashes with blinding speed with his dagger down low along the back of the charau-ka's left gastrocnumeous muscle and carve around and then longitudinally up its demoral artery to instantly kill it in a massive spray of blood (that gets all over Fronaldo).

*R4T22:* Aron shrugs and smiles as Tor-ber was beaten back down by rocks, but she just builds him up again with another CSW spell that fully heals the half-orc.

*R4T21:* Brown vomits on itself, and like his other buddy so afflicted, does a restricted withdrawal as well into the surprising safety of the rubble field.

*R4T20.1:* Dark eagle slashes red/green in the shoulder for *2* and *4* with its talons.

*R4T20:* Pim, what do you do? Red is currently tossing rocks at you, though your deck protects you.

Red on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T21. SHAKEN til R5T12!!! NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (30:30). Will drop club on its turn, and can't pick it up for 1 round.
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (15:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8. NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!!
Yellow CK: 4. (2:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Pim, jogs back, takes a deep breath, and smiles. *"Lovely day for a spree; a frolic, really,"* he chirps with a spirited energy. As he backpedals away from the monster, Pim takes aim with his card, and flings it at the [red] monkey man. The card ignites with a sudden burst of electricity, jolting forward at the target. It catches his target in the neck for *4 + 14 electricity*!

*R4T19:* Red is no longer moving quite as quickly. He tosses a rock at Pim with lackluster effort.

*R4T18:* Gelik, you are currently inspiring the party. What do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!! STAGGERED on next round!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (18:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (15:30). STAGGERED til R2T18!!! SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T16. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!  DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHRIEKING FURY til R4T14. SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8. NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!!
Yellow CK: 4. (2:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Gelik continues with his party-rific inspirational quotification and looks around to see if anyone is in need of healing. Pim and Xhanfaerd are the only two who have any wounds at all, though neither one badly so.

*R4T17-14:* The shrieking fury of a couple other charau-ka seems to diminish as they are now temporarily winded by their previous efforts. Red/green staggers south to throw a rock at dark eagle. Red-blue ducks a counterpunch thrown by Tor-ber as he throws a rock at the half-orc, critting him in the left calf for *7*.

*R4T12:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, charau-ka in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!! STAGGERED on next round!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (18:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (15:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 1._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Purple CK: 8. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T8. NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!!
Yellow CK: 4. (2:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Xhanfaerd gets closer, gathering a silvery light in his hammer, before smashing it down on the creature for *25*, causing the charau-ka to crumple under the blow, while providing healing to himself of *10*! 

*R4T11:* Tor-ber, you reset your AOOs. You are in Dragon style, no risky strike, and you attempted a cleave last round with that fighting knowledge in your melon. What do you do now?

Yellow on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!! STAGGERED on next round!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (18:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (15:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
Red/Blue CK: 14. (17:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.
Yellow CK: 4. (2:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! SHRIEKING FURY til R4T4.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Tor-ber cuts at red/green but the statue foils his line of attack before he backfists red/ blue for *9*, and punches yellow full on for *14*. The last is enough to throw the charau-ka off the statue on the other side where it lands to take another *4*. It lays there, unmoving.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T31:* Fronaldo, the inhalation arcanotoxin is still in your hand. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. Arcanotoxin created, in hand: Int, inhaled DC=13, increase frequency +2=4 then halved =2 via inhaled.
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! NAUSEOUS til R4T12!!! STAGGERED on next round!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (18:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (15:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
Red/Blue CK: 14. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T31:* Fronaldo scurries over to Pim. *Watch this! Stay out of the cloud.* He hurls the vial he is holding at the Chaura-ka. The vial  shatters and a purple and green gas roils out, briefly obscuring the  creature. It is a picture-perfect throw, but the charau-ka seems to be unperturbed by the gas.

*R5T22:* Aron closes right on red charau-ka while drawing short sword in off-hand and then stabbing it in the neck for *11*.

*R5T21:* Brown recovered previously from its nausea, and now recovers from the post-shrieking stagger to throw a rock that hits Xhanfaerd's upper right bicep with a crit for *7*.

*R5T20.1:* Dark eagle flies around in a loop to attack red/green from the south, critting it with its talons for *8* (as it also is inspired by Gelik now).

*R5T20:* Pim, yup. You watched the alchemist toss a green-cloud thing that didn't seem to bother the charau-ka. Okay, what now?

Red on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. 
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). 
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+2 defending_ on deck til R11T20, set to AC.
Red CK: 19. (7:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (7:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand.
Red/Blue CK: 14. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T20:* Pim will withdraw the defensive cards, causing them to spin in reverse  until the large rectangular spell effects are recalled back into the  deck. He will then draw another card, which bursts into an electric  energy; he throws the card at the [red] charau ka. It barely skims its right shoulder for only *4 + 1 electricity*. Still, it is so battered that even that little bit is enough to have it barely on its feet. One more strike should easily spill it.

*R5T19:* Red, despite staggering, steps back to throw a rock at Aron.

*R5T18:* Gelik continues his inspirational speechifying and seeing that he has a  clear shot at red/green he lets loose with a gout of flame that whallops the poor widdle adowable chimpy-man for *15 fire*, dropping it. (MONKEY MURDERER!)

*R5T14:* Red/blue takes out his club and swings at Tor-ber. He only does *4*, but after doing that, he no longer seems to be carrying the lingering fear from earlier in the battle.

*R5T12:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. 
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
Brown CK: 21. (4:30). 
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+1 shocking_ on deck til R15T20.
Red CK: 19. (2:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (-9:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand. DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:* Xhanfaerd closes the gap and tries to take down that ape-man with a vicious blow, crumpling the ape-man below the blow. That heroic takedown is enough to further invigorate the other heroes in their own battles.

*R5T11:* Tor-ber, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. 
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
 Brown CK: 21. (-13:30). DYING!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+1 shocking_ on deck til R15T20.
Red CK: 19. (2:30). Club is dropped, but he can now pick it up. STAGGERED on next round!!!
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (-9:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand. DYING!!!
Red/Blue CK: 14. (8:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Shifting his feet a bit, and swinging his mighty fist, One, Two, Three punching motion, in a flurry of blows attack that turns red/blue into a piles of jelly and powdered bones atop the  statue, maybe a torn arm sloughing off and falling down the front. *"So done with that one!"* aTorber says as he turns and looks about.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T31:* In order to burn off some energy (and hopefully impress Aron), Fronaldo  sprints around Pim, does a couple hand-less cartwheels before skidding  to a halt before the outlier Chaura-ka and stabbing it with his dagger underneath the back left shoulder blade to the upper part of its lungs for *18*.

And with that, there are no more active enemies on the field. 

*Combat Ends ...*

Shall I assume CDGs are in order?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: Inspire courage +2 (morale to saves vs. charm/ fear, and competence to weapon attk/ dmg).
_Haste_ (til R8T12) on everyone except Pim: +1 dodge bonus AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attack rolls, +30' speed, +1 attack if FAA.
Fronaldo: 31. 
*  DEX Mutagen active for 48 minutes.
Aron: 22. _Entropic shield_.
 Brown CK: 21. (-13:30). DYING!!!
Summoned Dark Eagle: 20.1. (4:9). Will last until R7T20. Flying level to ground.
Pim: 20. _+1 shocking_ on deck til R15T20.
Gelik: 18. Longsword and buckler. Inspire courage!_
*  Comprehend languages_ active for 48 min.
Red/ Green CK: 17. (-9:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! Club in hand. DYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand. Rocks from _stone call_ disappear R7T12.
* Collective established with party. _Mage armor_. _Silver crane waltz_ stance active.
Tor-ber: 11. Dragon style.  Martial Flexiblity (Cleave) til R12T11. AOOs used: 0._
*  Call weaponry_ (horse-chopper) til R61T11. _Karak's expansion_ til R62T11.

*OOC*
 Pink CK: 16. (-6:30). SHAKEN til R5T12!!! STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T19:*  The white-furred thing (Gelik has yet to assess) gives out a great, bestial roar and moves forward with a threat display, pounding its four fists against its chest.

*R1T18:* Gelik, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Paleflesh: 19. (112:112).
Gelik: 18.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Almost reflexively, Gelik lashes out at the creature and then takes a 5 foot step away.  That reflexive burst cost him, though, as the sonic energy dissipated just before getting to the white gorilla-thing, which was just out of range of Gelik's planar detonation.

*R1T12-3:*  The two charau-ka go up to the edge and toss rocks at Gelik in the right shoulder for *7*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

**R2T29:* Fronaldo, you are halfway up the 60' tall ziggurat. Up until now, you were only going 5' a round to give yourself plenty of time to look for anything untowards climbing up. Gelik let loose with a sonic scream (which he doesn't commonly used, but he's alone up there) and you see him floating some 30' above you and 15' out from the top of the ziggurat. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29.
Pim: 22.
Paleflesh: 19. (112:112).
Gelik: 18.
Aron: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Fronaldo is startled by the loud roar and Geliks ear piercing response. Clinging to the wall, he retrieves a small vial of iridescent green fluid and drinks it down  in one quick gulp. Anyone paying him any attention will notice his green  hide turn shiny with scales and the black pupils of his red eyes turn  to vertical slits. He drops the vial, it bouncing past the rest of the group, but making little noise due to its size and the sponginess of the side-growth on the ziggurat.*Spoiler: Climb & Doing Things Other Than Climbing*
Show

It still requires a MA to simply cling to a wall to be able to use one hand such as you did. You are unable to attempt to hide this round.

*R2T22:* Pim, you are 20' below Fronaldo's position. Meaning you are only 10' off the ground of the 60' tall ziggurat.  What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last 
Pim: 22.
Paleflesh: 19. (112:112).
Gelik: 18.
Aron: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Pim looks above to the commotion and nods with a knowing look on his  face while drawing a card. He flattens against the ascending wall  in order to reduce his profile as much as possible while he concentrates  on a defensive strategy. First, he activates his defensive cards. However,  they only begin to manifest their magical visual cues after a few  seconds, so in the meanwhile, he attempts to protect himself fully  from any incoming attacks.  Unfortunately, while a pretty good climber on what is a ridiculously easy climb for him, Pim realizes that his attempts at defense would be for naught if actually attacked.*Spoiler: Climbing & Defense*
Show

Unless you have a climb speed (you don't have_ spider climb_ cast on yourself right now), it doesn't matter what your skill-to-DC of the climb is ... you are "climbing." Which means you lose your DEX bonus to AC, and also means all dodge bonuses to AC are likewise lost. Total Defense provides a dodge bonus to AC.
During all this, Pim mentally communicates with the group ...*Spoiler: Pim >>> Collective (Tor'ber?)*
Show

*Ill help someone beefier than I to fly in just a moment, Torber, that likely means you?* 

*R2T19:*  The white-furred simian seems to notice something below and well to the side, hopping over the side and climbing down at breathtaking speed.  

At a height of 30', Fronaldo is 10' above and below the next and most recent steps of the ziggurat (heights of 20' and 40').  Suddenly, a white-furred, four-armed simian appears over the next level of the ziggurat and climbs down almost like a spider (but with six limbs instead of eight). It is so fast, it got from wherever it was before down to a height total of 35' (right above Fronaldo) and _still_ attacks him!  It's great, multi-tusked maw snaps at him, biting at the little goblin's shoulder for *7*. That is when Fronaldo that all of his agility is for naught when he is climbing!*Spoiler: Uncanny Dodge vs. Losing DEX to AC*
Show

Most people assume that "losing DEX to AC" means that one is flat-footed, or vice-versa. This is not the case. You are not flat-footed when climbing (for which Fronaldo's Uncanny Dodge would apply). Rather, just like using Acrobatics to balance, you lose your DEX bonus to AC (which Uncanny Dodge does not protect against).

*R2T18:* Gelik, you understand the challenges involved with those that climb and how vulnerable they are against natural climbers. While the charau-ka are really good rock throwers, they're also punks. The big white, furry Bumble on the other hand, is on terrain that takes all of Fronaldo's combat brilliance and makes it useless ... meaning he is about to be in a bad way quickly. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. He is at 30' altitude.
Pim: 22. He is at 15' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (112:112).
Gelik: 18.
Aron: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Focusing hard to overcome the urge to flee, Gelik will move down 5 feet  so as to create distance between himself and the stone-chuckers and out 5  feet to stay out of reach of the multi-armed monk. As he moves he  withdraws items from his pockets and begins speaking in Abyssal to the  furry.  *Spoiler: Abyssal from Gelik....*
Show

*"Hey there, Hairy. You left Sally and her mate  up above and they've decided to split up your share of the loot and  leave you to die here! You should go back up and make sure they don't  get away with the good stuff!"*
Gelik is now at a height of 55', 15' laterally from the top (Tier #3).

*R2T16:*  Aron carefully holds onto her position directly underneath Pim and she casts a spell, calling on the spirits that plague her to help her. She then releases her hold, but stays in place 10' off the ground.

*R2T15:* Xhanfaerd, you are 5' off the ground .... that's it .... bringing up the end of the train. There are 5' wide tiers at 20' and 40' altitude.  Aron is above you, above whom is Pim, above whom is Tor-ber, 15' above whom is Fronaldo, above whom is a white-furred, four-armed monster. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

Fro... Tor-ber ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. He is at 30' altitude.
Pim: 22. He is at 15' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (112:112).
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. She is at 10' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 15.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 20' (Tier #1).
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Xhanfaerd holds onto the growth against the side of the ziggurat, and takes out some licorice root. Targeting his closest allies, Xhanfaerd utters words of power to quicken  their actions and his own.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd: Action Count*
Show

It was a move action to Climb 0' .... i.e., take hand off climbing to hold positiion mid climb to get a free hand to get a material component and have a hand free for the somatic component of the standard action to cast a spell.

*R2T12:* One of the charau-ka above (red) closes next to the other, and throws a rock that hits hard off of Gelik's masterwork studded leather.

*R2T10:*  Tor-ber is standing on Tier #1 at a height of 20' ... 15' below Fronaldo, and right above Pim.  He tepes to Fronaldo over the collective...*Spoiler: Tor-ber >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo, get ready. I'm about to dimension swap us!"_
He steps five feet to the side so as not to have Fronaldo blocking Pim or anyone else as he is/was directly in line with the climbing group. He concentrates, and he and Fronaldo instantly swap places.  Now, Tor-ber is holding onto the side of the ziggurat at a height of 35', and Fronaldo is standing comfortably on the 5-foot-wide ledge of Tier #1 at a height of 20', and off-line for climbers to get up easily without excess movement. Then, even while climbing and a whatsit breathing down on him, he acrobatically brachiates himself to the side and then up onto the ledge at Tier #2 (40' altitude) to square off with the monster.

*R2T3:*  Another charau-ka throws a rock that again skips off of Gelik's armor.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T29:* Fronaldo, second ago it looked pretty dire, but then Tor-ber pulled out some beautiful psionic shenanigans to save your bacon from the as-yet-to-be-assessed monster.  You are standing 5' to the "right" of the imaginary "climber's line." You are at a height of 20' on Tier #1 of the ziggurat. It is only 5' wide.  The monster is 20' above you. What do you do?

Pim on deck, White-furry in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude).
Pim: 22. He is at 15' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (112:112).
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. She is at 10' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 5' altitude.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2).
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* A little confused at the sudden teleport, Fronaldo pauses (with great  difficulty as his small frame literally vibrates with energy needing to  escape) before taking action. 

*R3T22:* Pim blinks, and suddenly, he finds his position a lot better than  before. He pulls himself to the top of the ledge, and begins to cast  a spell. His balance spooks him a little, as he lets out a little  *"Whoah",* and he teeters slightly towards the edge. He draws a card, which is magically charged with a blue energy like  crystals that drip down and eventually become snow powder that gets  swept away by the breeze. A hard throw up at the white simian is also  accompanied by Pim's defensive cards, which now project at full strength  to shield him.  The cold must be giving extra momentum because that is really what hits the Bumble: momentum. The card lands right into the chest of the creature for *15 + 11 cold*, and the thing is well and truly staggered by the hit.

*R3T19:*  The thing gives a roar of anguish and does a 5' move to the side, putting Torber at 10' from it. It then pushes at Tor-ber, but its foot flexes too far back to support it mid-climb and it punctures its foot on stone for *6*.

*R3T18:* *Spoiler: Gelik >>> Collective*
Show

_"Oh yeah! I cast a suggestion spell on the big guy. Don't attack hi... Ohhhhh never mind. My error."_
Gelik, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude). DELAYING ...
Pim: 22. He is at 15' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (80:112).  35-40' altitude, adjacent to Tier #2.  5' offline to "west" and 10' from Torber.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. She is at 10' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 5' altitude.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2).
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18 (Cont'd):* Gelik swallows hard and thinks about moving CLOSER to the big beast before he recognizes that he should be fine where he isto ensure he is in range and then lets loose with another sonic attack. The attack hits the bumble in the back for *5 sonic*.  *Spoiler: Setup*
Show

Gelik is at an altitude of 55'. Altitude is determined by  the bottom portion of the square you're in. The Bumble is at an  altitude of 35' (lowest point), but as a large creature the upper  portion of its bulk is at 45', meaning a distance of only 15'  height-wise (and it so happens 5' laterally). So, Gelik didn't need to  move.

*R3T16:*  Aron levitates straight upwards 10' to a height of 20' .... just "off" of Tier #1 and positioned in the air next to Fronaldo. She takes out her flute.

*R3T15:* Xhanfaerd, you are climb at an altitude of 15'. You can do a move action to climb onto Tier #1 and be adjacent to Fronaldo if you wish. What do you do?

Red charau-ka on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude). DELAYING ...
Pim: 22. He is at 15' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (75:112).  35' altitude, adjacent to Tier #2.  5' offline to "west" and 10' from Torber.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. She is at 20' altitude, but in air adjacent to Tier #1.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 5' altitude.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2).
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Now that everyone is faster, Xhanfaerd climbs up with a double move, going from only 5' off the ground to a height of 20', but also having "sidestepped" a full 10' away from the direct vertical line of the fray, so that if he went higher he wouldn't simply be knocked off and down by the Bumble.

*R3T12:* Red throws a rock that hits Gelik's let wrist for *6*.

*R3T10:*  Tor-ber thinks about the nature of the enemy against him, and gets into a wrestling pose.  He closes in and somehow manages to get a hold of the Bumble, though the Bumble is still "climbing" on the vegetation and side of the ziggurat.

*R3T3:* Blue badly throws a rock at Gelik.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Pim, you are standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude). Aron is directly out from you, adjacent, seemingly standing on air.  Xhanfaerd is on this tier, but 10' from you to the east.  Fronaldo is adjacent to you to the "west."  Tor-ber is on Tier #2, grappling the Bumble that is taking up enough of a square that his altitude dips down to 35'. What do you do?

Bumble on deck, Gelik in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude). DELAYING ...
Pim: 22. He is at 20' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (75:112).  35' altitude, adjacent to Tier #2.  5' offline to "west" and GRAPPLED by Tor-ber.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. She is at 20' altitude, but in air adjacent to Tier #1.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 20' altitude, standing on Tier #1, 10' offset to east of vertical line.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2). GRAPPLING bumble, 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T29:* Fronaldo rapidly scales up to Tier #2 and has a single dagger drawn at the end of movement. He slashes one of the Bumble's lower sets of arms' ... lower arm ... for *28*.  

*R4T22:* Pim, more assuredly now what his allies are in position, will mumble  some words quietly. He takes a few extra cards into hand and lays them  down in front of him so that they balance face down on thin air. 

*Well, it looks like your fortunes are in a downward spiral, my good ape man,*  he mocks, while performing a small reading on the white beasts future.  He flips over the central card in his reading, revealing a special  misfortune card.

*R4T18:* Gelik, while your friends have been handling the Bumble below, you have two charau-ka that have been taking pot shots at you from the top of the tier. If you increase your height from 55' to 60' (10' worth of movement because of gravity, i.e. "difficult terrain") you can remove their cover bonus (the lip of the tier of the ziggurat is in their favor).

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude). FLANKING Paleflesh w/ Tor-ber.
Pim: 22. He is at 20' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (75:112).  35' altitude, adjacent to Tier #2.  5' offline to "west" and GRAPPLED by Tor-ber. 3 BLEED!!! MISFORTUNE til R5T22!!!
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. She is at 20' altitude, but in air adjacent to Tier #1.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 20' altitude, standing on Tier #1, 10' offset to east of vertical line.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2). GRAPPLING bumble, 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Gelik takes the sudden bout of inspiration and moves up to 60', where he then casts CLW on himself. (*6*)

*R4T16:* Aron casts _shield of faith_ on herself, her form glowing with what seems to be silvery moonlight and/or starlight. She calmly glides upwards to a height of 40', equal to the level of Tier #2, but 10' from the ledge.

*R4T15:* Xhanfaerd, you are at 20', standing on Tier #1. You are 5' offset to the east of the vertical line. What do you do?

Red on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #1 (20' altitude). FLANKING Paleflesh w/ Tor-ber.
Pim: 22. He is at 20' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (75:112).  35' altitude, adjacent to Tier #2.  5' offline to "west" and GRAPPLED by Tor-ber. 3 BLEED!!! MISFORTUNE til R5T22!!!
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 20' altitude, standing on Tier #1, 10' offset to east of vertical line.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2). GRAPPLING bumble, 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Altering his stance to listen to untold instincts, it is at this point in Xhanfaerd's career that he discovers that he can't really enter or maintain a stance (at least not this one) while in the awkwardness of a climb. So, he continues climbing, getting to a height of 30', midway between the two tiers. 

*R4T12:*  Red screeches horrifically, then throws two rocks at Gelik. One hits him in the chest for *6*, but his armor barely stops the second.

*R4T10:*  Tor-ber pulls the Bumble off the wall and brings him around. Despite the Bumble's best efforts, he cannot keep from being thrown off the ziggurat, and he is too big to land on Tier #1. So, Tor-ber proves that .... Bumbles bounce as it hits Tier #1 and then down to the bottom, having taken a total of *12* from the throw, and now prone on the ground.

*R4T3:*  Blue screeches as well and throws two rocks at Gelik, with only one bouncing off the gnome's armor.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You are standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). Because of the nature in which the Bumble was hauled off the ziggurat, you did not get an AOO against it. It is now prone on the ground at the base of the ziggurat.

Pim on deck, Bumble below ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). 
Pim: 22. He is at 20' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22.
Paleflesh: 19. (60:112). Prone on ground, 5' offline to "west". 3 BLEED!!! MISFORTUNE til R5T22!!!
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 30' altitude, 10' offset to east of vertical line.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12.
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2). GRAPPLING bumble, 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T29:* Fronaldo shakes his head in wonder at Tor-bers feat of skill and  strength.*Spoiler: LOL*
Show

OMG! LOL! I was TOTALLY going to punk you by adjusting to "Fronaldo shakes his head three times" and then in spoilers mention that  each head shake was a "word" and you are limited to 3 out-of-turn (or  in prep for delay). Well done in beating me to it. LOL!

*R5T22:*  Pim grins as he notices the bumble go bouncing down out of the corner of  his peripheral vision, as if his face gleefully says I told you so,  bumble.

*Now for my dramatic exit,* Pim orates, as he casts _spider climb_ on himself and moves hastily 35 feet straight up the structure away from the bumble. It would have been 40', but it seems that Pim stops mid-climb at the end of it all as he is looking up at two charau-ka in their midst of their shrieking fury looking right down at him.  Gelik is 5' vertically above, but 10' laterally from Pim, and he is standing on the air.

*R5T19:* The bumble takes *3 bleed* and stands on its feet woozily.

*R5T18:* Gelik, you now have a friend up here, as Pim obviously has his _spider climb_ running. He is at the lip of the top of the ziggurat, with two shrieking charau-ka looking down at him (and at you). Pim is 10' from you laterally, with the charau-ka another 5' past that. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
POSITIONING: Tor-ber ... Fro... ... Pim .... Aron ... Xhanfaerd.
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). DELAYING!!!
Pim: 22. He is at 55' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Paleflesh: 19. (57:112). One the ground, 5' offline to "west". 3 BLEED!!! MISFORTUNE til R5T22!!! STAGGERED til R14T22!!!
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 30' altitude, 10' offset to east of vertical line.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12.
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2). GRAPPLING bumble, 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* Gelik will move another 5' away from the rock chucking simians because  obviously, he hadn't moved far enough the first time before speaking. *"Ha! Now you are in for it, my furry little  beasties! My comrade here brings the strength and brutality needed to  deal with you and your ilk! Prepare to end in a most horrific and  gruesome manner..."* and he continues his glorious oration.

*R5T17:* Snapping out of his amazement, Fronaldo quickly mixed alchemical  components and adds a dash of his own magic to apply a sticky purple goo  to his dagger.

*R5T16:* Aron casts a spell. Just below the first tier, a monstrous green dragon is created, far larger than the Bumble happens to be. It gives a terrifying roar and seems to threaten, even dare, the Bumble.

*R5T15:* Xhanfaerd, you are mid-climb at 30'. What do you do?

Red on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
INSPIRE COURAGE (Pim):  +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Pim: 22. He is at 55' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Paleflesh: 19. (57:112). One the ground, 5' offline to "west". 3 BLEED!!! MISFORTUNE til R5T22!!! STAGGERED til R14T22!!!
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. 30' altitude, 10' offset to east of vertical line.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12.
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2). GRAPPLING bumble, 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Xhanfaerd keeps climbing, trying to find a place where he won't risk  getting clawed, and once on stable footing at Tier #2 (40' altitude), he finally takes out his  earthbreaker. 

*R5T12:* Red is in a shrieking frenzy, and throws rocks down at Pim. His first rock hits Pim in his lower arm with a light crit for *7*, and then another at his back for *6*.

*R5T10:* Tor-ber concentrates while he has a breath, and a shimmering appears briefly around him to say that he has just strengthened his armor. He then does an accelerated climb, moving well to the side and finishing his movement at the top of the ziggurat next to red, who tried to bite at him as he came over the top but overthought it and failed badly.

*R5T3:* Blue (looming directly over Pim) tries to throw rocks at the gnome, but one misses and the other is deflected by the defending deck.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T22:* Pim, you are climbing and touching the top edge of the ziggurat. What do you do?

Bumble on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
INSPIRE COURAGE (Pim):  +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Pim: 22. He is at 55' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Paleflesh: 19. (57:112). One the ground, 5' offline to "west". 3 BLEED!!! MISFORTUNE til R5T22!!! STAGGERED til R14T22!!!
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. Earthbreaker in hand.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12.
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2), 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* *Oooh,* Pim emotes, *Gelik, Im feeling like a double curse card celebration!*  He jokes, as he pulls a card from his deck, and holds it up to his  face. He then uses his fingers to separate two cards apart which were  stacked up to look like one. With a panache, he flings only _one_ of cards at the  closest Charu-ka (blue, who snaps at Pim with his jaws), which spark with arcane energy before it lacerates the beast for *4* while Pim realizes it is not as easy to do a double attack while still climbing, even with _spider climb_ active.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Spider climb_ still requires hands used to climb just like any normal climb, and if you were reading previous notes, you are still "climbing" even if you Climb 0' of distance to go one-handed to do one-handed activities. So you spent a MA to climb, and then a SA to attack with a single card.

*R619:*  Well below that battle, the Bumble bleeds 3, and then staggers off from the ziggurat (40') and into the cover of jungle growth ... likely to die of its bleeding wounds.

*R6T18:* Gelik, you inspiration doubled Pim's damage on his single card toss, though you aren't sure what he meant by a "double curse card celebration." What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
INSPIRE COURAGE (Pim):  +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Pim: 22. He is at 55' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 29. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. Earthbreaker in hand.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12.
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2), 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (26:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T18:* Gelik continues his inspirational speechifying, holding his position in the air.

*R6T17:* Fronaldo dismisses the Bumble and turns his attention to attackers  above. He climbs quickly to the top of the Ziggurat, but in getting there he realizes he has to drop down to some stairs leading up to the ziggurat and his entire time is spent getting into position.

*R6T16:* Aron ceases concentrating on the illusion of the green dragon (it is still there). Aron levitates up 20' to be on the level of the ziggurat (but 15' away) and right next to Gelik. She uses her whip and trips red!

*R6T15:* Xhanfaerd, you are at 40' altitude, 10' offset from what was the original "vertical line" with earthbreaker in hand. What do you do?

Red on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
INSPIRE COURAGE (Pim):  +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Pim: 22. He is at 55' altitude, now 10' laterally from Paleflesh. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 17. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. Standing on Tier #2 (40' altitude). INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. Earthbreaker in hand.
Charau-ka (red): 12. (30:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12. PRONE!!!
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. 40' (Tier #2), 5' offset from vertical line.
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (26:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Xhanfaerd grumbles as he "sheathes" his earthbreaker to climb the remaining part of the ziggurat. He climbs up 15' so that he is now right near the top of the ziggurat, and Tor-ber is directly above him, and a prone charau-ka (red) is cattie-corner to him.

*R6T12:* Red gets up, but not before Tor-ber kicks him for *10*. It then gnaws ferociously at Tor-ber, nearly getting past his armor.

*R6T10:* Tor-ber is just fine working with his current insight and then grapples the charau-ka.

*R6T3:*  In its shrieking frenzy, Blue takes out its club and tries to hit Fronaldo, who in turn artfully dodges.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T22:* Pim, the area directly above you has all sorts of bodies, and not an easy place to go. You did see that where Fronaldo went, he seemed to climb "down" and you no longer see him, telling you that if you tried to go that way, you would be heading down as well (and don't know where you can go). So, if you are going to move, your best bet is to move (relative) west to get past Tor-ber to be able to get a safe spot to stand. Meanwhile, as you were last one-handing it, your tossed card returns to your hand, but you (needing a hand free to catch a card), end up dropping the extra card that was in your hand .... which flutters down to the 2nd tier below you. What do you do?

Gelik on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
INSPIRE COURAGE (Pim):  +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Pim: 22. He is at 55' altitude. Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 17. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 40' altitude, but in air 10' from Tier #2.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. 
Charau-ka (red): 12. (20:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber!
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. GRAPPLING Red!
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (26:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T22:* Pim begins to climb down to retrieve his card, but not before nips his hand for *4*. He clambers down to Tier #2 and picks up his card.

*R7T18:* Gelik, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
INSPIRE COURAGE (Pim):  +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Pim: 22. 40' altitude (Tier #2).Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 17. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 60' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. 
Charau-ka (red): 12. (20:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber!
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. GRAPPLING Red!
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (26:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3. AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T18:* Gelik lets loose with a tongue lashing so severe, his ally's ears burn... but the monkeys do not understand Gelik's Taldane (his default, since language wasn't identified), and what could have been sick burns (literally) mean nothing to the shrieking charau-ka. Gelik also stopped his inspirational oration.

*R7T17:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You are right next to blue charau-ka, and you have your INT poison on your dagger.

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
Pim: 22. 40' altitude (Tier #2).Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 17. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. INT arcanotoxin applied to dagger.
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 60' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. 
Charau-ka (red): 12. (20:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber!
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. GRAPPLING Red!
Charau-ka (blue): 3. (26:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T3. AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* With a flourish, Fronaldo fakes a slash at the creatures face but instead drops low for a strike at its vitals. Its arm instinctively tries to block, but that just has Fronaldo's dagger sticking right through its lower brachial artery  and then pinned into its intercostal muscles and lungs for *32 (+ poison)*, and the charau-ka instantly drops.

*R7T16:* Aron casts CLW and touches Gelik for *9 healing*. (The green dragon is still down there.)

*R7T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are right near the top of the ziggurat, and Tor-ber is directly above  you, and a prone charau-ka (red) is cattie-corner to you.

Red charau-ka on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

_Haste_ for all heroes (except Gelik): +30' base speed, +1 dodge AC, +1 Ref save, +1 attk rolls, +1 extra attack in FAA. til R7T15.
Pim: 22. 40' altitude (Tier #2).Deck has *defending* property til R12T22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 55' altitude, 15' distant from tier. Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 17. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 
Aron: 16. _Levitate_. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). She is at 60' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Tier #2 (40' altitude), 10' offset to east of vertical line. 
Charau-ka (red): 12. (20:30). Shrieking frenzy til R7T12. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber!
* Overthink It:Your target's armor and natural armor bonuses are doubled against you for until R8T10. 
Tor-ber: 10. GRAPPLING Red!
 Charau-ka (blue): 3. (-6:30). DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Everyone feels the power of the _haste_ dissipate as its duration lapses. Xhanfaerd goes to the closest place of stable footing in melee range of the charau-ka, taking out his earth-breaker as he goes. He gets around to the side and brings the earth-breaker down on the charau-ka's foot for *18*.

*R7T12:*  Red ceases it's shrieking frenzy, and seems a little tuckered by all of his frenetic activity. It fails to escape the grapple.

*R7T10:*  Tor-ber does a super-shake of red, killing it, and then tossing it off the ziggurat.

The same treatment is done for the other dying one.

*Combat Ends ...*

The party waits for Pim to make it to the top, and Aron gets Gelik's help to "push" her towards the ziggurat while she is also being pulled in by Tor-ber when she sends his whip to him.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 22. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Gelik: 18. 
Fronaldo: 17. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 
Aron: 16. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). 
Xhanfaerd: 15. 
Tor-ber: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo strolls right up to a spot where he looks south to find charau-ka! But his senses are such that he was aware of them. When they see him, they give a loud shriek of challenge!

*Round One Begins ...*

*R1T24:* Gelik, you hear the tell-tale shrieking of a nest of charau-ka that Fronaldo just kicked over.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gelik: 24.
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). 
Xhanfaerd: 17. 
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Red:  11. (30:30).
Brown: 8. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30).
Blue: 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Why he would ever find himself going towards such hideous sounds, Gelik  will never understand. However, he heads north and then west. *"My friends! Fear not! We have the strength of training, experience, and wisdom to face down foes of any size or shape..."* and he continues. 

*R1T18:* Aron does a double move, drawing her whip as she goes. She passes Gelik, and seeing the way the sun comes in continues until the edge where she has to turn south and then come at the charau-ka from a much-larger opening than the one Fronaldo is standing in front of.

*R1T17:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). 
Xhanfaerd: 17. 
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Red:  11. (30:30).
Brown: 8. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30).
Blue: 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Readying his mind, Xhanfaerd advances to get closer to the action. He gets right up to Fronaldo, but doesn't see anything.

*R1T16:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You see four charau-ka. You could stick your hand in and attack red (cover bonus), but would have to squeeze to get in through this way, or move around to where Aron is to enter through the larger break into this chamber.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). 
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Red:  11. (30:30).
Brown: 8. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30).
Blue: 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (All, Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*There are four Charu-ka in this room. Xhan maybe cover this opening.*
The roguish goblin drops his tool kit and draws his dagger on the move  west to Arons position, moving in front of her. He draws a second  dagger from his bandolier.

*R111:* Pim, a super-gnome's job is never done. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). 
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour.
Red:  10. (30:30).
Brown: 8. (30:30).
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30).
Blue: 3. (30:30).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11-10.9:* Pim, expecting action at any moment is almost relieved with their near  silent exploration ends, and the familiar sounds of charau-ka begin. Pim,  without much flair, readies a card, which begins his _defending_ property,  as is typical for his first action lately. With a quick thought, he  decides that he doesn't have visuals on the enemy, so it is best to send  in a summon first. He tosses the card in his hand onto the floor in  front of him, aiming for the summon to appear where it lands on the  strange circular pattern in the room nearest him. Not sure if that  circle is dangerous, Pim expects his summon to become attacked if there  is a trap. It doesn't appear to be, so Pim shouts, "Go west! Attack apes.

Then he quickly draws two more cardsi (WIS/CHA), and takes a peek  at them as their energy automatically transfers over to the hawk summon. Then, Pim walks forward to stand over Fronaldo's dropped tools, and sees the charau-ka to the south.  The hawk is heard screeching.

*R1T10-8:* Red and brown begins their screeching fury, and throws two rocks apiece at Fronaldo.

*R1T7:* Tor-ber hustles to the northwestern ledge of the tier, dust crumbling from the edge to fall below. *"Hey, Pim! Your bird is still in that room!"*

*R1T4-3:* Green and blue then enter their shrieking fury. Green cuts off brown and throws rocks at Fronaldo. Blue throws rocks through the aperture at Pim.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Gelik, you are inspiring courage right now, though your party members are distant and might not be getting the benefits of your brilliant extempore. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). 
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
Red:  10. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10.
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8.
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
Blue: 3. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Gelik will continue to be inspirational and move closer to those in most need of said inspiration!

*R2T18:* Aron casts a spell on herself so lots of motes of light float all about her, confusing would be rock-tossers. She then just goes heedlesly in, using brilliant acrobatics to get past the bites of the monkey-men, and grabbing her short sword out as she goes.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"They seem to prefer throwing over biting or clubbing, so get toe-to-toe with them."_

*R2T17:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You'll have to go west and south to get to the charau-ka, as the little opening in the wall isn't enough to squeeze through.

Fronaldo on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
Red:  10. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10.
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8.
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
Blue: 3. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Weapon in hand, Xhanfaerd moves further toward the apes, making sure to stick to a stance appropriate for the situation. He gets right up to to the first (blue) and konks it upside the head for *26*. It's doubt is great, as evinced by the fact that it vomits all over Xhanfaerd with horrible-smelling, breen-brown bile. The one closest to the party (red) likewise retches, projectile vomiting on Fronaldo and Pim.

*R2T16:* Fronaldo, you are now dripping in exectorated monkey retch (from red). What do you do?

Pim on deck, Dark Hawk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
Red:  10. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!!
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8.
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
Blue: 3. (4:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Grimacing in disgust, Fronaldo skips forward between two Charau-ka and  his small daggers flash quickly out at both opponents in a dizzying  display. Neither are sure whom he is attacking, so red is surprised when Fronaldo's dagger dips low and behind his left knee to cut those tendons for *29 + hampered*.

*R2T11:* Pim, you don't see your dark hawk anywhere. What do you do?

Dark Hawk on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
Red:  10. (1:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! HAMPERED til R3T16! BLEED 3!!!
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8.
Tor-ber: 7. 
Green: 4. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
Blue: 3. (4:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Pim will look into the room and focus on the charau-ka closest to him. He  points and begins cursing the monkey with the evil eye.

Noticing that the rooms are not connected, Pim steps carefully away from the doorway to allow the bird some room. He  whistles, and says *"Full speed to me!"* towards the birds direction. He then watches the bird as it travels back the right way, and points towards the charau-ka right in the door way and adds, *"Attack that one."*

The dark hawk slashes open the throat of the charau-ka with a crit for *6*, dropping the little monster.

*R2T8:* Shrieking brown moves a little and throws rocks at Aron, but its aggression is so frenetic that its guard is lowered.

*R2T7:* Tor-ber enters his dragon style and enters the semi-opened chamber to then to the far side. He gathers up his energy in a ball of cold and then lashes out at blue with a palm strike to its chest for *10 cold* and dropping it. Motes of multi-colored and sparkling snowflakes fall to the ground around Tor-ber before disappearing.
*
R2T4:* Green throws a rock that hits Tor-ber in the chest with a crit for *7*, though its follow-up bounces of of the half-orc's psionic protection.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:* Gelik, you are still inspiring your fellows, but you don't have your eye on the battle. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
 Red:  10. (-5:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! HAMPERED til R3T16! BLEED 3+1d4!!! -2 AC til R3T11!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style.
Green: 4. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
 Blue: 3. (-7:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Gelik, continuing his rousing oration, continues west and south around the corner so that he can see that everyone can see him. I mean, everyone could hear him, but he needs the validation that comes with showing hos impressive his histrionics are.  :Small Wink: 

*R3T18:* Aron steps south to thrust hard at brown, but that one easily ducks out of the way.

*R3T17:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
 Red:  10. (-5:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! HAMPERED til R3T16! BLEED 3+1d4!!! -2 AC til R3T11!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style.
Green: 4. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
 Blue: 3. (-7:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* His hammer shining with a silvery light as he turns toward the closest charau-ka, Xhanfaerd re-focuses his power, steps forward and slams his earthbreaker into Green's shin for *25*. Meanwhile, Tor-ber's wound fully closes.

*R3T16:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Pim on deck, Dark Hawk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear. ZEAL: +2 to attack rolls til R4T17.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
 Red:  10. (-5:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! HAMPERED til R3T16! BLEED 3+1d4!!! -2 AC til R3T11!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (30:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style.
Green: 4. (3:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
 Blue: 3. (-7:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Fronaldo, covered in monkey-man vomit, skips to the south tumbling past  one Charau-ka and attacking another with a quick thrust of his dagger to the charau-ka's chest for *14*.

*R3T11:* Pim, what do you do?

Dark Hawk on deck, Brown in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear. ZEAL: +2 to attack rolls til R4T17.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5).
 Red:  10. (-5:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! HAMPERED til R3T16! BLEED 3+1d4!!! -2 AC til R3T11!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (16:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style.
Green: 4. (3:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4.
 Blue: 3. (-7:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Wiping some of the charau-ka lunch off of his face, Pim will walk into the room, and get a look at the nearest living enemy. He will direct the bird in the same manner, telling it to go attack.  Meanwhile, he will give the same remaining enemy some sass. *"This reminds me of that crazy weekend at the vomitorium!"* 

His intent glare curses the (green) charau-ka with a debuff to its accuracy. 

*R3T10.9:* The dark hawk flies up a little for a height advantage and screeches as it nips at the charau-ka, biting it in the neck for *6* and dropping the charau-ka.

*R3T10:* Red has blood squirting and spurting from its fallen form, dousing Tor-ber with its spray. 

*R3T8:* Brown, the last of them, swings and bites valiantly at Fronaldo, but it is not nearly enough.

*R3T7:* Tor-ber stalks down to the last charau-ka and grapples it!

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* Gelik, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear. ZEAL: +2 to attack rolls til R4T17.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5). 5' above ground.
 Red:  10. (-12:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! BLEED 3+1d4!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (16:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style. GRAPPLING Brown.
 Green: 4. (-4:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. -2 penalty to attacks til R7T11. DYING!!!
 Blue: 3. (-8:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:* Gelik, seeing the monkey is well in hand, lends some further inspiring words to help wrap things up.

*R4T18:* Aron stabs at the grappled monkey-man, but his thrashing about makes him hard to hit.

*R4T17:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Pim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear. ZEAL: +2 to attack rolls til R4T17.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5). 5' above ground.
 Red:  10. (-12:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! BLEED 3+1d4!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (16:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style. GRAPPLING Brown.
 Green: 4. (-4:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. -2 penalty to attacks til R7T11. DYING!!!
 Blue: 3. (-8:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Taking some time for materialistic self analysis as he advances toward  the last one, Xhanfaerd hits the charau-ka, aiming at his harmonic  center and doing *16*, disabling it! "*Is this the last one?*" 

*R4T16:* Fronaldo, disabled doesn't mean "down," just barely there. So, Brown - grappled by Tor-ber - is still conscious and screeching.

Pim on deck, Dark Hawk in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +1 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear. ZEAL: +2 to attack rolls til R4T17.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand.
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5). 5' above ground.
 Red:  10. (-12:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! BLEED 3+1d4!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (0:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style. GRAPPLING Brown.
 Green: 4. (-4:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. -2 penalty to attacks til R7T11. DYING!!!
 Blue: 3. (-8:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Fronaldo dispassionately dispatches the dastardly jungle denizen with a pair duet of daggers. But there are times when chemical mixtures (vomit, blood, sweat), the heat and humidity of a jungle, and operating a literally dizzying speeds combine to really confuse a person. Fronaldo's first dagger whizzes past the held opponent. It is only by the strangest chance that as Fronaldo blacks out as he seems to rage that he actually attacks the _right_ target ... eviscerating the goblin in a spray of blood. Unfortunately, the force of the blow and slipperiness of the blood is enough that Fronaldo loses his grip on his dagger!

*Combat Ends ...* 

It is assumed that the party CDGs the charau-ka.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 weapon attack/ damage, +1 saves vs. fear. ZEAL: +2 to attack rolls til R4T17.
Gelik: 24. Inspire Courage!
Aron: 18. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection). _Entropic shield_.
Xhanfaerd: 17. Biokinetic adept active. _Silver crane waltz_.
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 60 minutes. 2 daggers in hand. TWF, RS. CONFUSED til next round!
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 1 hour. _Defending_ property on cards til R11T11.
* Dark Hawk: 10.9. (5:5). 5' above ground.
 Red:  10. (-12:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T10. NAUSEATED til R3T17!!! BLEED 3+1d4!!! DYING!!!
Brown: 8. (0:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T8. Suffer -2 penalty to AC til R5T8. GRAPPLED by Tor-ber.
Tor-ber: 7. Dragon Style. GRAPPLING Brown.
 Green: 4. (-4:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. -2 penalty to attacks til R7T11. DYING!!!
 Blue: 3. (-8:30). Shrieking Fury til R4T4. DYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Interim ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gelik: 24. 
Aron: 18. 
Xhanfaerd: 17. 
Fronaldo: 16. DEX mutagen will last for 13 minutes. 
Pim: 11. _Spider climb_ for 15 minutes. 
Tor-ber: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Pim: 24.
Tor-ber: 17.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage.
Fronaldo: 12. Held for another 11 rounds.
Zsahtlihill:  12.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*Round One Begins ...

R1T24:* Xhanfaerd, you are riding high on hero-juice (_heroism_), and you are the first to be able to respond to Fronaldo's distress signal on your frequency. You are the only Federation Magaambyan arcanist in the quadrant. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Pim: 23.
Tor-ber: 17.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage.
Fronaldo: 12. Held for another 11 rounds.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Focused, Xhanfaerd gets closer to the east room where Fronaldo went and grabs him. Fronaldo is completely paralyzed, though there isn't anything to verify how that happened, whatever Xhanfaerd's suspicions may be.

*R1T23:* Pim, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. GRABBING Fronaldo.
Pim: 23.
Tor-ber: 17.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R8T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23-22.9:* Surprised, but ready to listen to Fronaldo, Pim gets closer to them and  pulls out two cards. He looks at them, nodding, and then tosses them  down on the other side of the doorway from the group into the room fron  was just pulled from. A majestic winged collie appears, empowered by the cards, and Pim will quickly say, *"Find the stinky! Go get the ugly monkey men, boy! Who's a good boy? Yes, you!"**Spoiler: Harrow Cards*
Show

The two cards pulled are:

*The Lost* (chaotic evil, Wisdom) is the card of emptiness and loss of identity. The bodak shown is forever mad, lost in a world of lunatics, insane asylums, and mass killers. For those under its influence, the world makes no sense. It evokes times where all is babble, as when meeting someone who speaks only in another tongue. Misaligned, it can indicate clarity of mind under duress.

*The Rabbit Prince* (chaotic neutral, Dexterity) is a quirky fellow who represents the vagaries of hand-to-hand combat. The Prince is battle personified and nothing if not capricious. As his broken sword symbolizes, any combatant can fall in battle, no matter how brave or skilled. This card sometimes stands for younger members of royalty or other powerful households.
The winged collie summoned seems to have very sharp teeth, a lean look, and very alert eyes. It looks in the direction that Pim is looking (to the east) and does a flying hop past Xhanfaerd and Fronaldo. it lands next to Fronaldo, sniffs its nose in disgust, and begins to bark at Pim and Fronaldo.

*R1T17:* Tor-ber shakes his head. *"I doubt your dog knows what a monkey is, but I'm pretty sure Fronaldo is stinky from the monkey-puke from before."*  He concentrates, and there is a sound of static from behind the half-orc, increasing in volume until just before it might become painful, when the noise ceases with the tell-tale momentary shimmering in front of him that cues that he has put up a psionic protection. He then moves into the other room. *"Well, I found the other side of that door we couldn't open!"*

*R1T16:* Gelik, you are still boosted with _heroism_. Nobody has eyes on an enemy. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. GRABBING Fronaldo.
Pim: 23.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6).
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R8T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* *Spoiler: Gelik >>> Collective*
Show

_"Going to try a different tack..."_
Gelik then shouts out loud in a terrifying and horrific-sound language...*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

*"Friend, fear not! We are but simple explorers  and wish you no harm. Come out so that we may speak with you and learn  something of each other. Help us to learn about this place and we may be  able to help you in turn!"* 
 
*R1T13:* It was a shot in the dark, right? Not likely to succeed, and yet, a voice in the dark answers, also in Abyssal, and the sound of the voice sounds like in its a tunnel at first and then "opens up" as if no longer in a tunnel.*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

"You say explore. But I claimed Tazion for my own. Which means that you are here to establish dominance, and take Tazion away from me."

Tor-ber (whom Gelik knows speaks and understands Abyssal) pipes up, *"I see him!"*

*R1T12:* Fronaldo, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. GRABBING Fronaldo.
Pim: 23.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R8T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Fronaldo is still paralyzed!

*R1T8:* Aron says, *"In Taldane, please?"* but otherwise delays ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Xhanfaerd, you've grabbed Fronaldo (who is still rigid). Now what?

Pim on deck, Aerial dog in hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. GRABBING Fronaldo.
Pim: 23.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Xhanfaerd pulls Fronaldo inside the relatively safer room, before walking inside, his earthbreaker low. He then calls out, in the hideous language, *Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

"*We do not claim this place, nor any other, because no one has that right!*"
 
In going into the room, Xhanfaerd sees a charau-ka on the stairs to the south. But this charau-ka has a dagger out and pouches at its side. Something about it definitely seems to mark it as NOT like the other charau-ka.

*R2T23:* Pim, what do you do?

Aerial Dog on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Pim: 23.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23-22.9:*  The poor pup is confused and barks at something to the south ... barks at the still paralyzed Fronaldo ... and barks/ checks-in with Pim.

*R2T17:* Tor-ber calls out, *"Sorry, Aron.  Charau-ka, do you speak Taldane, or at least polyglot? I only ever studied the language of demons to get insights into fiendish telepathy as it might affect psionic powers. Our party diplomat would like to speak with you."*

*R2T16:* Gelik, what do you do?

Charau-ka on deck, Fronaldo in the hole, Pim/ Aron delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Pim: 23. DELAYING!!!
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Gelik will continue to pursue his diplomatic course...*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

*"Come, friend, we know you have taken up  residence here and we have no intention of remaining. My companions and I  merely wish to learn and leave. Do you perhaps speak another language  so we may all understand one another? This need not come to more  violence. Come out and speak with us. The sooner you do, the sooner  we'll be on our way and leave you alone."* 
 
*R2T13:* *"I do speak many languages!"* calls out the charau-ka in response. *"But so many of you, and the language to be learned could make you rich men, your names known for generations. How can you share such knowledge amongst yourselves?"*

Tor-ber looks like he is having some type of internal struggle and then finally seems like himself again.

*R2T8:* Aron will goes into the room, taking out her whip and then casts a spell, and shrieks louder than she normally does since her voice began to soften.  Razor sharp notes of sound barely catch a little bit of the charau-ka for only *1* .... more of a warning than a damaging attack. *"Had you spoken and naught else, you're right. But you obviously tried mental magicks on my friend, likely to suggest he kill us to take the glory for himself. No, your body will be a relic we study with this room unless you yield."*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ....

R3T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Aerial dog on deck, Torb-er in the hole, Pim delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Pim: 23. DELAYING!!!
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25-22.9:* Pim, utterly lost, mentally re-engages and activates his defensive card property. 

For now, Xhanfaerd waits, getting ready to counterspell a potential spell, letting the diplomacy go further.

The aerial dog, still confused as to what to do and to whom, barks at Pim for guidance.Tor-ber also delays ...

*R3T16:* Gelik, since you are doing a lot of the diplomacy, do you go into the room to east? What do you do?

Charau-ka on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. DELAYING!!!
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Gelik will cross into the room to the east and switches to Taldane. *"Friend, surely you can see that we are not  without our strengths here. I can only see one solution that does not  end with you ceasing to be. Stop your attacks and come forth and parley.  I know you grow weary of this as do we. Soon it will be too late. My  friends won't let me ramble on for too much longer. Surely we can come  to some sort of agreement?"* 

*R3T13:* *"You misunderstand me,"* says the charau-ka with wildly unexpected dexterity of language, with none of the gruntiness of a voice of any of the shrieking charau-ka you have met thus far, *"it is you who will 'cease to be.'"* 

With that, he takes out a wand and silvery-gray energy sprays forth as he activates it, and webs shoot about and fill the room. To everyone's credit, nobody is caught fast in the web, not even Air Bud, but that doesn't stop the fact that the webs take up almost the entire room with the heroes in it .... meaning movement through these very thick, sticky strands will still be difficult. He then says something in an unknown language, but consists of a lot of sibilant hissing.

*R3T11:* A colorful snake appears pretty much from nowhere to climb into Gelik's square (who was not expecting that at all). It bites the gnome in the shin for *1 NL*. It is not a lot of damage, no real injury, but it does burn from a function of pain. His gnomish constitution protects him from the poison some, but not the pain.

*R3T8:* Aronnahar casts a quick blessing on Gelik.*Spoiler: Gelik*
Show

She cast guidance on you.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:* Pim, you saw the webs splatter out everywhere in the other room. What do you do? 

Xhanfaerd on deck, Air Bud in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. DELAYING!!!
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. _Guidance_ til R13T8.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25:* Shuffling closer to get a look at the source of the web, Pim peeks in, and yells at the dog, *Now, kill it!* He points towards  the enemies general direction, since Pims view is somewhat blocked he  prepares himself by holding onto a command spell. He will cast it on the  first enemy he sees.

*R4T24:* Xhanfaerd, you were delaying, but that was when there was a hope of diplomacy. That hope is gone. Please note that this entire room is difficult terrain because of the webs. What do you do?

Air Bud on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. READIED to cast _command_ on first enemy seen, with 1 AP spent to boost DC by 1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. DELAYING!!!
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. Force screen for 6 minutes. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. _Guidance_ til R13T8.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:* Struggling through the web, Xhanfaerd takes out his earthbreaker, and aims at the harmony of the charau-ka magic user. "*Well, we tried.*" 

Xhanfard completely misses as this charau-ka is vastly more agile than any of his kin that you've met before.

*R4T22.9:* Air Bud can't get to the baddie from the stairs (now that Xhanfaerd is on them, so it pushes forward through the webs to look up and then bite up at the little monster, but completely missing.

*R4T17:* Tor-ber slogs through the webs to get to the base of the stairs behind Xhanfaerd. Seeing how difficult this opponent might be, Tor-ber concentrates for a second. Sparkling crystals swarm around him, changing color as they fly about before disappearing, and Tor-ber looks at the charau-ka with and increased bloodlust.

*R4T16:* Gelik, you have _guidance_ on you right now, for when you choose to expend it in the next several rounds. The charau-ka is next to you, but above you on stairs. You are in webs, but not held fast by them, with the terrain being difficult (so, 2 squares of movement to move every 1 square). What do you do?

Charau-ka on deck, Fronaldo (held) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. READIED to cast _command_ on first enemy seen, with 1 AP spent to boost DC by 1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first) - either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls).
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. _Guidance_ til R13T8.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka.
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Gelik tries to step 5' back away from His Monkeeness and the viper, but the webs are difficult to move through, enough for His Monkeeness to kick Gelik in the head for *15*, way more powerful than expected. Gelik does get away, though. He directs a sonic shout at the monk, but the pain is enough that he misjudges the distance. But after doing so, and allowing his head to clear, something that didn't seem right suddenly makes sense.*Spoiler: Gelik*
Show

I'll PM you in Discord.

*R4T13:* It should be noted for all that there is some visual strangeness going on with the monkey-man, several images weaving in and out and an overall blurriness to his outline become more noticeable with his kick to the gnome. But little time for that as he hisses something as if he were a snake down to the viper. He pulls out a greasy mix of something from a pouch and defensively casts a spell. Directly above Xhanfaerd's head and falling down is a 5-foot-wide ball of fire! Xhanfaerd is able to duck enough and deflect with his earthbreaker that the ball sort of softly lands and bounces near the bottom of the stairs, burning away the webs in the spot by Tor-ber, Air Bud, and Gelik (but not the webs in their actual squares. It didn't burn anyone, but given the nature of the battlefield, it might prove to be a daunting obstacle.

*R4T12:* Fronaldo gives his most valiant effort yet, but still cannot move.

*R4T11:* The little viper moves into the Air Bud's square. Gelik didn't have a weapon out with which to take advantage of its movement, and Aron didn't either, having recently given to diplomacy. The viper is too fast for Air Bud to respond to, even with the webbing and then bites the doggo for *1 NL*. Not so bad, and it resists its venom.

*R4T8:* Aron takes out her short sword so as not to miss another opportunity, but she prays to the powers of the moon to equalize Gelik's internal tides, giving him *13 + 1 NL healing*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T25:* Pim, you are sure now that without actually going into the webbed room that you aren't going to get a beeline to the enemy. You don't even see your pup right now or the battle he's having. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Air Bud in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. READIED to cast _command_ on first enemy seen, with 1 AP spent to boost DC by 1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 1 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls).
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. _Guidance_ til R13T8.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25:* Pim, noticing things are coming to a stand still, will drop out of his spellcasting stance, putting his cards together. *"Don't worry Fron, I brought a plan B."*

Pim retrieves a scroll from his _bag of holding_. 

*R5T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are faced off against what appears to be a far stronger, faster, smarter, more capable charau-ka than you've met yet.

Air Bud on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 1 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!!
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls).
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. _Guidance_ til R13T8.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (3 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T24:* Xhanfaerd refocuses himself, before trying to go for a nasty gutstrike, and it is a really good attack, but his earthbreaker seems to thwock off of super-harde charau-ka fur. Which is .... confusing and disturbing.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

See Discord PM I will send after I post this.
 
*R5T22.9:* Air Bud reacts to the creature attacking him, but puts itself off-balance instead.

*R5T17:* Tor-ber shakes his head. *Spoiler: Tor-ber >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"Shoulda let me go in front, X, so you could ablate whatever he hits me with. You go down, we lose that for the group."*
He concentrates. Small leaves and roots sprout from the manifesters hair or from his  feet, burrowing into nearby soil, but soon rot and fall away, but the roots and leaves in his hands coalesce, grow together, and lengthen into a longspear to allow him to attack past Xhanfaerd since this is how the battlefield is laid out now.

*R5T16:* Gelik, what do you do? You still have _guidance_ on you.*Spoiler: Guidance*
Show

Please do not "hoard" the _guidance_ effect like a precious, desperate resource. This is an orison for Aron, like a cantrip, meaning it doesn't cost her an expended resource.

Chara-ka on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Xhanfaerd refocuses himself, before trying to go for a nasty gutstrike.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 1 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!! On Round 6, can only take a SA.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. _Guidance_ til R13T8.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (2 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T16:* *"Friends! This is no monkey... He is some sort of snake-like creature using illusory magics!"* Gelik attempts to attack again with his sonic blast. The creature sinuously dodges just out of the way, but an image is destroyed in the process.

*R5T13:* Now down to only one decoy image, it defensively casts a spell, focused on Gelik. Gelik's mind now has to fight against his body locking down, even as Fronaldo now feels himself free to move.

Gelik, roll a Will save. You get your compulsion bonus (+1).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Xhanfaerd refocuses himself, before trying to go for a nasty gutstrike.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 1 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!! On Round 6, can only take a SA.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (1 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

Gelik, this was probably the most herculean success you've ever had as you throw off the mental paralysis. Enough so that you now understand why Fronaldo was never able to free himself.

*R5T12:* Fronaldo, the mental paralysis has finally worn off. What do you do?

Viper on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Xhanfaerd refocuses himself, before trying to go for a nasty gutstrike.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 1 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!! On Round 6, can only take a SA.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (1 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. _Hold person_ til R5T13!!!
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_I am going to circle around behind. Keep it occupied._
Fronaldo pulls a small vial of orangeish fluid from his kit, adds a bit  of his magical essence into the vial before quaffing it. He then moves  quickly out past the stone column and into the hallway making for the  stairs to the top floor. He picks a opaque vial from his bandolier and  applies it to his magic dagger on the move.

*R5T11:* The viper bites Air Bud for another *1 NL*. This time, however, Air Bud whines about something, its paw where it was bitten seeming to be in more pain than the bite would indicate.

*R5T8:* Aron will cast another cure on Gelik to fully heal him, but she otherwise stays in place.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T25:* Pim, what do you do? You have your _Summon Monster VI_ [_Lillend_] scroll in hand.

Xhanfaerd on deck, Air Bud in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Xhanfaerd refocuses himself, before trying to go for a nasty gutstrike.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 2 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!! On Round 6, can only take a SA.
* POISONED by viper til R11T11. Currently "Weaknened" on CON Poison Track.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (1 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25:* *"Well done,"* Pim happily sighs as he  sees Fron shake off the paralysis. As his friend runs off to flank, Pim  nods, and turns his head back to the action. This time, he will hold an action to move into the webby room, as there are bodies still blocking the way. To the collective, he will simply say...*Spoiler: Pim >>> Collective*
Show

*"Swap places with me if you need to, we shouldn't let it get away at any cost."*
 
*R6T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Air Bud on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
*  READIED to move east 20' total (before webs) once the way becomes more open, or  someone indicates that they need to take a break, and swap with him.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 2 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!! On Round 6, can only take a SA.
* POISONED by viper til R11T11. Currently "Weaknened" on CON Poison Track.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (1 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T24:**Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"I can't really fight from far away!"_
Focusing his mind toward multiple possible paths, Xhanfaerd makes sure to find  the best possible path to hit and chain the creature with doubt. The creatures completely dodges, however, and Xhanfaerd doesn't even get a consolation prize of removing its remaining illusory image.

*R6T22.9:* Air Bud pushes through the webs to get away from the viper and then turns around to bite at it, but the little viper is too quick for it.

*R6T17:* Tor-ber nods.*Spoiler: Tor-ber >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

_"You're right. I'm sorry. We just don't normally find ourselves in this position. I just thought you'd have spells for this."_
Tor-ber concentrates, getting a better sense of the heft of this weapon. Feeling confident, he reaches past Xhanfaerd to stab the "charau-ka" in the chest with a light crit for *19*. He nods again. "Yeah, I see it now. Normal height of a man, folks. Don't let the small illusion fool you."*Spoiler: Tor-ber >>> Collective*
Show

*"I could be wrong, but I think this looks like one of the ancient serpentfolk, enemies of ancient Azlanti colonies! Our first order is to protect ourselves, so don't hold back, but if we can capture it alive, we could learn a lot."*

*R6T16:* Gelik, what do you do?

Serpentfolk/charau-ka on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
*  READIED to move east 20' total (before webs) once the way becomes more open, or  someone indicates that they need to take a break, and swap with him.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Aerial Dog: 22.9. (6:6, 2 NL). Will disappear on R11T23!!! On Round 6, can only take a SA.
* POISONED: Currently "Weaknened" on CON Poison Track. NO more rolls.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_ and _mirror image_ (1 images) active. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T16:*  Feeling the searing heat rolling off of the ball of fire next to him, Gelik nervously moves away so that someone with more combat prowess can step up. He can't think of any stories related to whatever the Maelstroms it is that he's looking at, so he goes with an old standby speech to give pluck to his fellows.

*R6T13:* The "charau-ka" uses gestures to move the flaming sphere towards Air Bud, but the winged doggo doesn't know how to dodge the thing. The fire moves into that area with the doggo and incinerates Air Bud (who disappears with a heart-wrenching yelp) and the webs in that square. The enemy then hisses to the viper. Finally, it concentrates carefully to cast a spell, and then attacks Xhanfaerd at point-blank range with a _scorching ray_. Xhanfaerd responds with a counterattack, but only succeeds in getting rid of the creature's last false image. The first ray hits Xhanfaerd in his lower left arm for *17 fire*, whereas the second ray rakes Xhanfaerd across the left side of his face and head for *14 fire*.

*R6T12:* Fronaldo, zooms all the way up the stairs, to the western end of the top of the ziggurat, and starts towards the southern set of stairs.

*R6T11:* The little viper begins moving, and acrobatically enough to get past Tor-ber's warding longspear and into Aron's square where it bites at her.

*R6T8:* *"I see it!"* calls out Aron, not caring - even challenging - the enemy with the group's knowledge. *"It looks like one of the Azlanti's ancient foes brought to our time - a serpentfolk. But I don't know much about them beyond recognizing them from Pathfinder depictions. And it seems that this one can heal really quickly, too! And let's see if I can't get rid of that dagger in its hands!"*

She casts a spell, looking at the "charau-ka."  *"Now that'll give it something to do for the next five minutes!"*

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T25:* Pim, Air Bud is gone. (I mean, what is it with you and your pets with _flaming sphere_!  :Small Wink:  ) What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Tor-ber in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
*  READIED to move east 20' total (before webs) once the way becomes more open, or  someone indicates that they need to take a break, and swap with him.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T25:* Pim will replace the dog with almost no emotion, this time summoning  another winged snake of his own. The summoning card is tossed towards Gelik, bringing the creature into existence just south of the gnome. He then directs the couatl-like summons to attack the other snake, a good ol' fashion snake fight. Pim will exclaim, *"Let's rub our snakes together, and see who's is bigger shall we?"* 
*Spoiler: Harrow Cards*
Show

*The Cyclone* (chaotic evil, Strength) is a force that tears through whatever it meets. This disaster does not come in the course of natural order but is one that comes from the plots of intelligent beings. The Cyclone signifies war, arson, or other plans that destroy everything they touch. Misaligned, this card can indicate renewal after a blustery trial.

*The Demons Lantern* (chaotic evil, Dexterity) is the card of traps and tricks, sleight of hand and sleight of mind. These will-o-wisps and the man who sought their light represent an impossible or intractable situation. Misaligned, it represents an opportunity or a guide arriving at a perfect moment to show the way.

*R7T24.9:* Couatl-on-the-Cheap enters Aron's square (who really has to keep from her repulsion urge to stab it). It bites at the wingless viper.

*R7T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Aerial Viper:  24.9.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection).
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (Gelik has seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T24:* Studying the possible paths again, Xhanfaerd strike, with a silvery hammer strike this time, striking the enemy square in the chest for *32* while Xhanfaerd heals *15*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*"It is recovering from its wounds!"*
 
*R7T17:* Tor-ber does a miserable job trying to attack with the longspear past Xhanfaerd.

*R7T16:* Gelik, continue to inspire courage? What do you do?

Enemy on deck, Fro in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Aerial Viper:  24.9.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). CAN'T Regenerate until R8T13!!!
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T16:* Gelik will continue to use his inspirational wordifying but will seem to be studying the foe very closely, assessing him.

*R7T13:* The serpentfolk rolls the flaming ball back towards Gelik. The gnome deftly keeps from getting burned by the ball. However, what Gelik can't stop is the burning of the webs in his area that would have burned Gelik, were Xhanfaerd not taking the *4 fire* onto himself. He concentrates on a spell, and puts his hands together, to have a gout of flame wash over Xhanfaerd and Tor-ber, both of whome take *11 fire*.

*R7T12:* Fronaldo, you double move through the overgrowth above and down the stairs in a double-move to now be flanking the enemy with Xhanfaerd. You don't know what the hell everyone else is talking about, because you just see a charau-ka with blurry features.

*R7T11:* The enemy viper nips at Aron, ignoring the winged viper.

*R7T8:* Aron ignores the little viper, stepping past it and fighting through the webs to get to Xhanfaerd. She concentrates carefully and then casts a spell on Xhanfaerd to give him *17 healing*.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T25:* Pim, what do you do? You still have the SM6 scroll in hand, and now Aron has finally moved.

Aerial Viper on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand.
Aerial Viper:  24.9.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). CAN'T Regenerate until R8T13!!!
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Expeditious retreat til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T25:* Pim opens the scroll, and begins to read it aloud. 

*R8T24.9:* Cheap Couatl bites at the viper.

*R8T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do>

Tor-ber on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand, currently casting from the scroll.
Aerial Viper:  24.9.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). CAN'T Regenerate until R8T13!!!
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T24:* Kind of in a combat trance, Xhanfaerd further analyses the creature's moves, trying to chain it again, but completely misses.

*R8T17:* Tor-ber misses the enemy with his longspear.

*R8T16:* Gelik moves 5' to the south to be closer to his team and continue to inspire them with wordy words of wordness.

*R8T13:* The enemy heals *5* without any action. It then directs the flaming sphere to follow Gelik. This time, Gelik is not as quick to avoid the sphere, and he takes *8 mod fire* from the burning sphere but no pain from the webs burning in his square. Though Gelik initially feels the burning, the pain is suddenly abated as Xhanfaerd's body shows the pain of the burns and Gelik is unharmed (by that event ... he isn't healed from previous wounds).  Xhanfaerd took the *8 fire* instead.

as much from direct contact with the burning webs as super-heated air in his lungs. The enemy seems to concentrate on something, and then his disguise seems to melt away as waves of terrible power emanate from him so that all may see him. *"My name is Issilar, and I am a god here!"*

*R8T12:* Fronaldo, what do you do?  You are at the top of the stairs, 25' from the enemy who you can now see clearly in his "natural" form (though there is a blurry effect to him from a magical defense).

Viper on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R7T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand, currently casting from the scroll.
Aerial Viper:  24.9.
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied).
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T12:* Moving with purpose, the diminutive green fellow skips lightly down the  stairs to flank the scary snake dude with Zhan, drawing another dagger  from his bandolier on the move. Taking careful aim, he slides his  poisoned dagger home with practiced ease, stabbing the creature in the back for *24*. *Now its your turn to not be able to move, snake breath!* 

*R8T11:* The enemy's viper tries to acrobatically slither away from Air Viper and into Aron's square. Air Viper scores a light crit for *3 + 1 electricity*. Aron also scores a light crit for *11*. Of note, this is the first time the viper has been hurt in combat. It bites at Aron, who dodges with incredible competence.

*R8T8:*  Aron tries to cast defensively, but fails. She then tries to acrobatically move away from the viper and the serpentfolk, though the enemy does lash out at her with a bite.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T25:* Pim, where do you "land" this summons? What do you direct it to do, and then what do you do yourself?

Cheap Couatl on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand, currently casting from the scroll.
Aerial Viper:  24.9.
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T25.1-25:* As the scroll reading is completed, the vellum page burns itself into  dust indicating that the summoning magic is now cast. Pim will  concentrate on the center of the webbed room, one space west of Gelik. As the light of the Lillend's summoning shines, Pim conjures a beautiful  snake-like being with the upper torso and limbs of a woman. Her  gracefulness is a direct thematic opposite to the foul snake beings in  combat. 

*"I bring forth Lillend, the only true serpent  worthy of reverence! Lillend, we must capture our enemy dead, or alive;  please, help us,"* Pim cries out in Draconic (the only language he shares with this species).

The creature speaks in her own language, and yet each person that can  hear her speak hears the language that most represents their own  "native" mother language. *"Show that evil to me, summoner. For I am  Thadinhel, servant of the spheres, but I have no knowledge that can help  me point the way. I can not see into the hearts of the arrayed creatures to know who that enemy is. Be not afraid, step in with me that I may protect you and you may point them out."*

Now, Pim activates two face down cards! Two cards from his deck are quickly revealed, but do not seem to empower the azata at all.

With the next few moments, Pim throws his hands up and from his palms  are created four small orbs of differently colored lights. The lights  bounce up and down in an a-rhythmic pattern around the "web room",  creating a disco ball effect. How pretty. Pim grins.  

*R9T24.9:* Aerial viper moves, flying up a little bit, to then attack the other viper with a height advantage and bites, doing *1 NL +1 electricity*.

*R9T24:* Xhanfaerd, you are actually afraid of the serpentfolk now, but not so much as to run away. What do you do?

Tor-ber on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Thadinhel: 25.1. (105:105). She will disappear R15T25.1.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand, currently casting from the scroll.
Aerial Viper:  24.9. 5' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T24:* Shaken but not fleeing, Xhanfaerd keeps studying the possibilities before aiming at the serpentfolk with his shining hammer, missing.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*"I can't add her to the collective now, and it regenerates!"*

*R9T17:* Tor-ber drops his longspear, screams in terror, and hightails it out of there. In passing Pim, Pim sees Tor-ber squeeze past the southern pillar and then JUMP FROM THE ZIGGURAT!

*R9T16:* Gelik, what do you do? Keep inspiration? Anything else?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Thadinhel: 25.1. (105:105). She will disappear R15T25.1.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand, currently casting from the scroll.
Aerial Viper:  24.9. 5' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!!
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. _Disguised_ as a charau-ka (All except Fro and Pim have seen through it).
* Dagger _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T16:* Gelik continues his oratical extempore, though he takes a quick breath to to winged snake goddess. *"Pim, our enemy is a serpentfolk in red robes and his unwinged viper! Tell her that."*

He then takes out a wand, and tries to dispel the _flaming sphere_ with it. Sure enough, it winks out of existence!

*R9T13:* The serpentfolk keeps his hand on his wand, despite the continuous _grease_ effect. He tries to concentrate on something, but Xhanfaerd and Fronaldo flanking him are too problematic. It hisses in frustration.

*R9T13:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Viper on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Thadinhel: 25.1. (105:105). She will disappear R15T25.1.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. SM6 scroll in hand, currently casting from the scroll.
Aerial Viper:  24.9. 5' altitude.
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13.  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T13:* Fronaldo presses his attack, using both daggers to slash at the wily serpent. His mouth continues its assault. *Good thing you wore your red robes, snake!* 

The first attack is a thrust along its jawline for *22*, bewildering the enemy. The next attack is a slash along its left leg for *19*.

Pim calls out, *"Thadinhel, the gnome..."*

*R9T11:* The smaller viper uses a power strike to hit the aerial viper for 5, enough that the aerial viper disappears.

*"...speaks truly. Attack ..."*

*R9T8:* Aron concentrates carefully, casts a spell, and touches Xhanfaerd's ankle to fully heal him.

*"... the serpentfolk!"*

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T25.1:* Thadinhel nods to Pim. *"Thank you. Goodness comes in many forms, as does evil. I held that creature suspect, but did not truly know."*

She is locked out of closing unless she hovers over everyone, so instead attacks with spells. She concentrates, likely casting something, but if it went off, nothing happens. *"It shrugged off my charm spell as if it were of no concern to it,"* she says .... with concern.

*R10T25:* Pim realizes that being totally out of the loop isn't going to help but he doesn't like the idea of not being protected, so unbeknownst to him he puts up a similar defense as the enemy had earlier, casting _mirror image_ on himself for 3 images, having boosted the spell a little with raw arcane power. He then moves into the room under the lights he formed previously.

*R10T24:* Xhanfaerd, you are still a bit terrified of this creature, though Fronaldo has been carving it from the other side. What do you do?

Gelik on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Thadinhel: 25.1. (105:105). She will disappear R15T25.1.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. BEWILDERED til R11T13 (-2 AC, but -4 AC vs. Fronaldo's attacks).
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T24:* Focusing despite the fear, Xhanfaerd tries to hit again, using the  flanking provided by his ally, hoping for devastating effects. He slams his earthbreaker into the snakeperson's chest for *22*. 

Pim says to the lillend, *"Wait for me..."*

*R10T16:* Gelik continues to inspire his teammates whilst trying to stay out of the way of the hand-to-hand combatants.

*".... to clear the ..."*

*R10T13:*  The enemy heals *5*. And he looks with a real anguish at both of his enemies, but especially Fronaldo. He spins on the goblin and lets loose with ... not spells ... but a flurry of physical attacks with every bit of its impossible speed. A swift left hand chop to Fronaldo's lower right arm for an amount that should have shattered his arm but Xhanfaerd ends up taking *24* instead. It then sets its right knee into Fronaldo's groin for *23*. Using its arm to block Fronaldo from moving his arm, it knees Fronaldo in his left dagger hand for *18*. Finally, it bites Fronaldo's left elbow for *13*. The goblin feels poison trying to break down his system, but his alchemical training helps fight it off.

*R10T12:* Fronaldo, you just got jacked up .... and possibly an unfortunate respect for this snakeperson's speed ... a speed that even with mutagen and extract together you can't ever quite match. What do you do?

Viper on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Thadinhel: 25.1. (105:105). She will disappear R15T25.1.
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Xhanfaerd: 24. SHAKEN til R9T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. BEWILDERED til R11T13 (-2 AC, but -4 AC vs. Fronaldo's attacks). RS.
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

Meanwhile, the fear effect on Xhanfaerd has ended.*

R10T12:* *Meep!* gasps Fronaldo. Courage in  the face of such an assault in not the diminutive goblins strength. The  green skinned rogue exits back up the stairs and disappears from view. 

*"...area. And then ...."*

*R10T11:* The viper moves deftly enough into Aron's area to not be targeted by Pim or Aron, but only because the little snake had so many enemies noticing it did it not get past Xhanfaerd's keen eye. The Mwangi half-elf's earthbreaker smaks into the cobbled stone as the viper just squiggles out of the way. It bites at Aron, whose defensive abilites are obscene as she dodges.

*"... close and engage!"*

*R10T8:* Aron steps away from the viper to where Tor-ber was previously, casting a spell onto Xhanfaerd so that he can glean some insight as needed.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T25.1-24.9:* Thadinhel delays for a few seconds. Pim steps out of the webbed area and casts a spell, sending an ultrasonic scream the serpentfolk's way, but the enemy appears not to have reacted at all to sonic bombardment. Thadinhel then closes on the enemy, passing underneath the disco ball of lights. She attacks with her oversized longsword, but to her dismay she learns of the incredible reaction speed of this enemy.

*R11T24:* Xhanfaerd, you lost your flank buddy, but you are no longer afraid. Also, you have a _guidance_ on you from Aron to use (so please don't "hoard" it). And even though Fronaldo isn't here anymore, his bewildering effect is still confounding its defenses. What do you do?

Gelik on deck ... Enemy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25.
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Guidance_ til R20T8.
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. BEWILDERED til R11T13 (-2 AC, but -4 AC vs. Fronaldo's attacks). RS.
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand. Hiding in undergrowth at top of ziggurat.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T24:* With one more methodical hammer strike, the head shining again,  Xhanfaerd clearly doesnt intend to extend the fight for much longer. His earthbreaker slams into the enemy's chest for *28*. Fronaldo isn't to be seen, but Pim seems to be the most wounded and he  gets the *8 healing*.

*R11T16:* Gelik, what do you do? Keep inspiring? Anything else as well?

Enemy on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25.
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. BEWILDERED til R11T13 (-2 AC, but -4 AC vs. Fronaldo's attacks). RS.  Regeneration shorted out.
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand. Hiding in undergrowth at top of ziggurat.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T16:* Gelik will continue to inspire but through the collective he says...*Spoiler: Gelik >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo if you can make your way to me, I'll offer healing!"_

*R11T13:*  The enemy is no longer bewildered. It seems to be several seconds since he has auto-healed. It still holds its wand deftly even as it expertly avoids a counter from Xhanfaerd, but not the lillend as her sword just scrapes against its scales. Now, with 5' separation from Xhanfaerd and the cover of the tunnel to protect from the lillend, it takes out a small tube of amber and casts a spell, electricity arcing down the stairs to blast Xhanfaerd and Aron. Xhanfaerd sees the _lightning bolt_ being cast and is able to turn to minimize it so he only takes *13 electricity*. His body likewise helps shield Aron who gets lit up, but Xhanfaerd takes on that additional *13 electricity* to himself.

*R11T12:* Fronaldo, see Gelik's collective speech above. What do you do?

Viper on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25.
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Tor-ber: 17. PANICKED til R19T13!!!
*  _Inertial armor_ for 4-3/4 hours. _Force screen_ for 6 minutes. _Offensive Prescience_ for 6 min (+4 insight damage rolls). Longspear called for 6 min.
*  Martial Flexibility til R16T17: WF [Polearms].
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. RS.  
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger in off-hand. Hiding in undergrowth at top of ziggurat.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T12:* Fronaldo (still hiding) drops his normal dagger, takes out an extract, and quaffs it, healing *30*.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Give me a little time and I will be alright._
 
*R11T11:* The viper tries to slither carefully towards Aron, but it isn't quick enough to avoid Thadinhel from slashing its throat for *22 + bleed*. Aron also stabs at it but misses, but so does the viper's counterattack.

*R11T8:* Aron levels the playing field a little by casting the same spell on Xhanfaerd as the enemy has on itself (_blur_), feeling that surely its spells must be getting exhausted, and fearful of a physical attack on the group's protector.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"You might have time, but the rest of us might not. Get down here so we can heal you fully."_


*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T25:* Pim, annoyed by the damn viper still on the field taking pot shots but not wanting to gunk up the field with more bodies, invokes ranged spellstrike to brand the viper and pull and toss a line of cards at it. The first card hits for *8 (+1 brand)*. The next card hits for *7*. *"Thadinhel, use your best discretion on what must be done to aid us."*

*R12T24.9:* Thadinhel recovers focus from attacking the viper. She then casts a spell, calling on Desna to aid her and large, compassionate hand touches Xhanfaerd to give him *23 healing*.

*R12T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? The enemy is 10' from you (5' gap) up the stairs (difficult terrain).

Gelik on deck, Enemy in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS.
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance).
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. RS.  
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger on ground. Hiding in undergrowth at top of ziggurat.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11. 2d6 BLEED!!! Throat slashed, cannot talk or cast spells. Heal DC 20 to end bleed.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. AOO used.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T24:* Stepping closer, Xhanfaerd strikes again, trying to insert doubt into the serpentfolk, but his weapon is tossed aside by a deflection field.

*R12T16:* Aware of the recent lightning event, Gelik will move south to stay in  range of his allies and then lets loose with a sonic scream that misses.

*R12T13:* The enemy *heals 5* and maintains its hold on the wand. He concentrates carefully, and as yet another wave of terror propagates outwards from him he says, *"My name is Issilar, serpentfolk enchanter of the Ancient Empire, and Servant of Ydersius. You are all insects to me! Zsahtlihill, attack the gnome."*

He then tries to acrobatically move up the stairs, but _might_ get caught by Xhanfaerd, depending on ...

Everyone, roll a Will save vs. an emotion, fear, mind-affecting, necromantic effect ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance).
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. RS.  
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger on ground. Hiding in undergrowth at top of ziggurat.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11. 2d6 BLEED!!! Throat slashed, cannot talk or cast spells. Heal DC 20 to end bleed. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. SHAKEN til R13T13!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T13 (Cont'd):* Despite feeling another nauseous wave of fright, Xhanfaerd fights through it as best as possible and swings, his earthbreaker bouncing off of its rubbery scales as it creates another gap.

*R12T12:* Meanwhile, above ... Fronaldo, what do you do (see Collective message for you, above)?

Zsahtlihill (viper) on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1. SHAKEN til R13T13!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). SHAKEN til R13T13!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. 
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand (dose of blue whinnis applied). Normal dagger on ground. Hiding in undergrowth at top of ziggurat.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Zsahtlihill:  11. 2d6 BLEED!!! Throat slashed, cannot talk or cast spells. Heal DC 20 to end bleed. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. SHAKEN til R13T13!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T12:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Alright, I am coming! Is it still on the stairs?_
*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

*"Yes!"*

Fronaldo grabs several small vials from his pouch and mixes them  together before spitting into the mixture. The foul smelling black goo  bubbles and hisses. He then scuttles over to the stairs, careful to stay  hidden from those below and peaks over the side. He doesn't know if the snakeperson noticed him or not.

*R12T11:* The viper *5 bleed* from its slashed throat. It slithers into one of the many holes/ crevices, likely to bleed to death.

*R12T8:* Aron moves up behind Xhanfaerd, puts another _guidance_ on Xhanfaerd.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T25:*  Pim doesn't even try to grab the two returning cards as he screams, *"Despair! Despair!"* while running out of the room.

*R13T24.9:* *"Though he summoned me,"* says Thadinhel, *"his last order was to help his friends, not follow his cowardice slavishly. I feel fear, too, but I will stay to fight for what little I may."*

She then casts the same spell as before and touches Xhanfaerd for *26 healing*. *"But that was the last of that healing, the Lady of Spheres forgive me."*

*R13T24:* Xhanfaerd, you have only a scratch ... and a _guidance_. But you have to close to the enemy. What do you do?

Gelik on deck, Issilar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

+2 morale bonus to attack for party until R9T24. INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1. SHAKEN til R13T13!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). SHAKEN til R13T13!! _Guidance_.
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. 
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand. Normal dagger on ground. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. SHAKEN til R13T13!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T24:* Xhanfaerd tries to stick to melee, aiming his hammer at the serpentfolk's guts, landing his blow for *20*. To be fair, with the fear Xhanfaerd was feeling, it was only Gelik's solid oration that helped him complete the strike.

*R13T16:* What Xhanfaerd didn't realize is that Gelik's oration had ended, and only the lingering words in Xhanfaerd's ears were still enlivening him. For Gelik, though, the terror of this Issilar" is too much. With Tor-ber and Pim gone, Gelik gives in to the very despair called for by the fleeing Pim, using the little bits of air to propel his step. He goes the opposite way of Pim, squeezes past the southern columns, off the ziggurat, and with his _aerial nimbus_ continues to flee along the air.

*R13T13:* Xhanfaerd's fear abates, more out of necessity than bravery. Issilar self-heals *5* and maintains hold of his wand. He looks at the far-less wounded Magaambyan in front of him and takes the better part of valor and with brilliant acrobatics gets away from Xhanfaerd and tries to cross past the unseen Fronaldo, who in turn pops up to stop his advance and ward him back with a poisoned dagger (AOO failed). Xhanfaerd hisses angrily and tries to knock him out with a single blow for *13*!

Fronaldo, roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1. 
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). _Guidance_.
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Issilar: 13. 
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. Magic dagger in hand. Normal dagger on ground. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. SHAKEN til R13T13!!!

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo tries to tough out whatever nasty effects snake dude is affecting him with, but the speed, power, and precision of the serpentfolk is too much for him as his world goes dark.

Issilar looks around (as Xhan sees him) as if expecting to see something. He looks back down to Xhanfaerd & Co. and says, *"Clever, you came from the top, having gotten rid of my guards up here."*

*R13T8:* Aron has also thrown off the effects of the fear that Issilar projected. With Gelik run off, it is Aron's turn to buoy the remains of the heroes. She begins to dance and softly hum joyously, the dance she will dance again at a campfire when the heroes have won. And her dancing is no less inspiring than Gelik's oration. She then picks up the _wand of dispel magic_ that Gelik had dropped when he ran off in terror.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T25:* Pim squeezes through the pillar, and like Tor-ber from the other side, leaps from the ziggurat taking only *3* as he uses the vegetation on the side to slow his descent, though he lands on a hard tier 20' below.

*R14T24.9:* Thadinhel says, *"I cannot go up those stairs, and my summoner is in peril. May the Spheres shine in your favor."* With that, she leaves the room, landing with a controlled flight next to Pim, below.

*R14T24:* Xhanfaerd you STILL have the _guidance_ from Aron on you. Issilar moved well up the stairs and you saw him cold **** Fronaldo, dropping him, above. What do you do?

Gelik on deck, Issilar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1. 
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). _Guidance_.
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13. 
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T24:* Closing the gap, Xhanfaerd uses the divine guidance he was granted to try to take down the serpentfolk, but missing completely. "*What a surprise, we can use tactics!*" 

*R14T16:* Gelik continues to run on the air...

*R14T13:* Issilar heals *5* and keeps ahold of his wand. He hisses angrily, as the help he expected having gone means he is all alone to fight the bruiser with the big hammer. He turns to face Xhanfaerd, concentrates, and a third wave of terror flows forth from him down the stairs.

Xhanfaerd, roll a Will save vs. emotion/ mind-affecting/ fear. Add +2 for Aron's dance!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Pim: 25. AP: _+1 defending_ til R13T24, bonus to AC. _Mirror image_ (3 images). _Dancing lights_ til R18T25. RS. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
Thadinhel: 24.9. (105:105). She will disappear R20T25.1. 
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13. 
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. Short sword in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T8:* Aron continues that dance, seeing the good it has wrought, and moves right up behind Xhanfaerd. She sheathes her short sword, and only holds Gelik's wand now.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Issilar in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: All get +2d6 damage until Xhanfaerd's next turn!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). SHAKEN til R15T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13. 
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T24:* Gazing into the tactical possibilities, Xhanfaerd raises his hammer, attempting to chain his target again. Instead of a center-strike like previously, however, he actually chains his impact, his earthbreaker landing on the enemy's left foot for *32*! Issilar gives a hissing scream in pain and seems unsteady.

Gelik continues to run on air ...

*R15T13:*  Xhanfaerd's previous strike buoys his spirits and he is no longer shaken, but Issilar still heals 5 and keeps hold of his wand.  He withdraws, stumbling away from the deadly human-with-a-hammer up and south out of view.

*R15T8:* Aron isn't about to let him get away that easily and passes Xhanfaerd on the stairs up above. Having heard Gelik use the wand, Aron likewise uses the wand against Xhanfaerd (whom she apparently can see), even while continuing her dance for her and Xhanfaerd's benefit. She smiles.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"I don't know that it ever helped him, but I did remove the blur effect, just in case."*

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ....

R16T24:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: +2 morale attack/ damage til X's next turn.
Xhanfaerd: 24. _Blur_ til R16T8 (20% miss chance). SHAKEN til R15T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13. NAUSEATED til R16T24!!!
*  _Blur_, _cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T24:* Xhanfaerd advances, trying to follow the serpentfolk, then focusing back. *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"If we pursue, I still have one last_ *haste*_."_

Aron simply nods. Meanwhile, Xhanfaerd realizes that only Aron and Fronaldo are currently in his collective. The others must be out of range by now.

*R116T13:* Issilar recovers from his nausea, heals *5*, and maintains hold of his wand. *"Only I have the secret to the Pillars of Light! Without me, you have nothing!"* he laughs triumphantly, while running away.  He runs north along the eastern edge of the ziggurat and then jumps down the stairway to the north.

*R16T8:* *"That seals it,"* says Aron, stopping her inspiration. *"Yes, haste us, including Fronaldo, and I will see about getting him back on his feet."*

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

R17T24:*  The _blur_ effect on Xhanfaerd has guttered out. Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale vs. charm & fear; +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
HEROES: +2 morale attack/ damage til X's next turn.
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Gelik: 16. PANICKED til R23T13!!!
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
Issilar: 13. 
*_Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T24:* Xhanfaerd nods, casts _haste_ (though doing so kinda gives him a headrush), then rushes after the serpentfolk the way he went. When he gets to the staircase he sees him down there and has no time to think about it .... jumping down to cut off his progress farther down the stairs. Unfortunately, even his burst of speed can't help him. Though a powerful man, Xhanfaerd is not necessarily an athletic one, and lands in a prone heap right at Issilar's feet, though the walls helped slow him and he only took *1*.

*R17T13:*  Issilar smiles as he heals, and he casts a spell on Xhanfaerd.

Xhanfaerd, roll a Will save vs. charm!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. 
*_Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. INSPIRE COURAGE!!! Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T13:* *"Let me pass, and stay here to block anyone coming through."* 

*R17T12:* Fronaldo, you come to. Aron is standing directly over him (in his square). He doesn't see anyone else around. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. 
*_Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Fronaldo: 12. UNCONSCIOUS til R17T13.
*  Magic dagger on ground by him. Normal dagger on ground in SW corner. STR-based arcanotoxin readied.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.
Aron: 8. Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T12:* *Wha happened?**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*Wha happened?*
 
*R17T8:* Aron says, *"He escaped, Xhan is giving chase. He went down the northern stairs."* She picks him up and puts him on his feet.

*R17T7:* With a wink and a grin, Fronaldo hurries after the snake man and Xhan, drawing a spare dagger from his bandolier as he goes.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>>Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

_Where are you, Xhan?_
He hops down onto the stairs, and happens to be flanking a prone Xhanfaerd. He is actually surprised himself when that happens and draws a healing potion with his off-hand, but in doing so Issilar bites the little goblin in his left hand for *mod 1*. It is probably because of his wounds and fatigue, but Fronaldo instantly feels the poison working to weaken him. He can barely stand, with his equipment weighing him down incredibly. At the same time, Xhanfaerd takes *12* and his winded, tired, and he feels a tickling at his nose where he has overextended himself psionically.

*End Round 17, Begin Round 18 ...

R18T24:* Xhanfaerd, you are prone on the stairs, but earthbreaker still in hand and you are technically still flanking Issilar. In protecting Issilar from the bulk of the damage from that powerful bite, you have emptied out your psionic reserves. There is a ringing in your ears. But you are hasted. What do you do? 

Issilar on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. 
* _Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8.
Aron: 8. Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Fronaldo: 7.  POISONED - must make Fort save 1/rd through R23T7 (STR track).
*  Current state (weakened): 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. carrying capacity  is divided by 3. 
* Always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T24:* Standing up, Xhanfaerd strikes once more, his hammer shining. "*I have a better idea, you will stay there!*" 

He brings his earthbreaker down onto Issilar's left shoulder for *26*, dropping the enemy, and granting *10 healing* to Fronaldo.

*R18T13:* Issilar lays there ... unmoving ... his wand having slipped out of his inanimate fingers, and still being _greased_, slides down the stairs out of sight below.

*R18T8:* Aron double moves to be closer.

*R18T7:* Fronaldo, roll a saving throw vs. poison (remember your bonus vs. poisons). What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Aron in the hole, initiative continuing as Fronaldo is fighting off an afflication!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. DYING!!!
* _Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8; out of hand on deck.
Aron: 8. Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Fronaldo: 7.  POISONED - must make Fort save 1/rd through R23T7 (STR track).
*  Current state (weakened): 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. carrying capacity  is divided by 3. 
* Always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T7:* Even with Fronaldo's own vast knowledge of poison, the fallen enemy's natural poison is incredibly powerful. Fronaldo experiences significant muscular atrophied and is now impaired. With great difficulty, he barely takes out his antitoxin and administers it to himself.

*End Round 18, Begin Round 19 ...

R19T24:* Xhanfaerd, you see Fronaldo barely standing and he just took a vial of something. He seems to be in very bad shape, and with more than just wounds. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. DYING!!!
* _Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8; out of hand on deck.
Aron: 8. Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Fronaldo: 7.  POISONED - must make Fort save 1/rd through R23T7 (STR track).
*  Current state (weakened): 4 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. carrying capacity  is divided by 3. 
* Always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T24:* Transmitting their location through the collective...*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_We are at the other stairs, Fronaldo needs help!"_ 
 ...Xhanfaerd looks at  Fronaldo, tapping into his scholarly knowledge to aid him. It does seem to have a little bit of effect on him, taking him from impaired to weakened.

*R19T8:* Aron will drag Fronaldo (whom I assume doesn't resist) up and out of the stairs so it is easier to help him.

*R19T7:* Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd's spell only provided seconds of minor relief, but your body is fighting this poison. You've had a chance to get a good "feel" for it to maybe more knowledgeably tend to yourself even as the antitoxin begins to work. Roll a Fort save vs. poison, and add in the antitoxin bonus. What do you do, success/ fail?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. PRONE (faking dead).
* _Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8; out of hand on deck.
Aron: 8. Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Fronaldo: 7.  POISONED - must make Fort save 1/rd through R23T7 (STR track).
*  Current state (impaired): 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. carrying capacity  is divided by 3. 
* Always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T7:* Even as the poison is wreaking havoc on his body, Fronaldos mind is  busy analyzing the poisons effect and progress. Using his knowledge of  poisons to aid in his fight against it. It seems that knowledge either has abated it ... permanently or temporarily. But Fronaldo also knows that the more powerful poisons can continue to bite even when you think they've been defeated.*Spoiler: Fronaldo*
Show

You made a save, but you don't feel like you're out of the woods yet. Your body is still fighting the poison.
 
*The snake man slid down the stairs. He is of value and may still be alive. I need his poison to synthesize an antidote.*  Fronaldo wheezes to Aron.

*End Round 19, Begin Round 20 ...

R20T24:* Xhanfaerd, if you continue to give Fronaldo aid, you have to go up the stairs to the top where Aron dragged him. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (Aron, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd) til R23T24!!!
Xhanfaerd: 24. 
*  _Heroism_ (skills not updated) remaining 30 minutes. 
* Stance: _Infernal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Activate 1/rd (whichever comes first): either reroll failed save, or force foe just hit (or succeeded w/ CMB) to reroll, worst of 2.
* Will apply Martyrdom on the first attack that deals more than 1 NL  damage an ally would take, redirecting all the damage to myself.
Issilar: 13. PRONE (faking dead).
* _Cat's grace_. _Spider climb_. _Protection from arrows_: DR 10 vs. ranged weapons (100 pts. protection). 
* _Protection from energy [fire]_ will provide immunity to fire for up to 110 fire damage. 
* Wand _greased_ til R56T8; out of hand on deck.
Aron: 8. Gelik's _Wand of dispel magic_ in hand.
Fronaldo: 7.  POISONED - must make Fort save 1/rd through R23T7 (STR track). Made 1 save.
*  Current state (impaired): 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. carrying capacity  is divided by 3. 
* Always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*  _Cat's grace_ til R68T24. _Expeditious retreat_ til R65T12.

----------


## lostsole31

The direct fire instantly splatter-destroys that portion of the mold.  Meanwhile, there is a slow, charring, crisping effect of the second as  it catches fire.  Since both actually catch fire it is going to burn for  a few minutes until nothing is left, and Aron says it is in the party's  best interests to not enter for a good 15 minutes to make sure there  are no mold spores that got tossed up into the air that can't be seen.   All-in-all, though, success!

With the yellow mold taken care of,  the party studies this area. The weapon racks that once lined the walls  of this chamber have long since disintegrated.

In looking at the  mural, it is obviously religious in nature. Here is where Book's insight  into various religions should shine, and Aron is a good assistant in  matters of theology. After significant study, they determined that that  the room is dedicated to Nurgal, a demon lord of warfare and the sun ...  and one of the few ancient "evil sun deities." Given its dedication to a  sun deity, this room is christened the "Hall of the Sun."

To the  north of the room, there is a door that Book and Fronaldo verify safe  and unlocked. Beyond is some type of foyer that is 10' wide and 20'  long. There is significant water on the western side, and the two sets  of exterior double doors are half-sunk into the ground, as well as  another internal door (like the one you just opened) that is fine.   There are bits of artwork here, of course, but nothing particularly  interesting or telling. Xhanfaerd figures it would take a herculean  effort to open either the eastern or western exterior doors (even with  the _traveler's any-tool_ that Book has), so the door at the end of the hall is the best bet, and with the party avoiding sloshing in the pool in here.

The  door is checked safe, is unlocked, and then Book opens it. The high,  arched ceiling of this hall is embedded with glittering crystals to  represent a starry sky. Friezes along the walls show people of noble  bearing traveling through a variety of landscapes and terrains. The hall  ends at a curved flight of descending stairs.

*Surprise Round ...
*
*S20-19:* Everyone but Book is surprised by what occupies this room, however. Something snaps at Fronaldo, and there is a clear, almost bell-like metallic noise as it happens. Something else zooms south across the room to likewise snap at Fronaldo.

*S18:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Mithral Cobra: 20. (25:25).
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25).
Book: 18.
Fronaldo: 17.
Blue Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25).
Xhanfaerd: 14.
Aron: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*S18:* *"Snakes! Love these guys! Good thing my Dad isn't here. He hates them!"*

And he fires off a shot from his weird, six-barreled sidearm, with a bullet hitting the metal snake for *1 mod*. There is a tremendous amoung to noise and smoke that lit off with that weapon, especially in the confined area.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T20-19:* Green and red both snap at Fronaldo.

*R1T18:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Mithral Cobra: 20. (25:25).
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (24:25).
Book: 18.
Fronaldo: 17.
Blue Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25).
Xhanfaerd: 14.
Aron: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Book fires again, and Red snaps at him when he does. He hits again, but this time the bullet just ricocheted off with no effect. Book steps back and to the side, partly into the puddle of water, allowing an opening in the front.

*R1T17:* Fronaldo, that damned Book proved more on the ball than you. Your sixth sense protected you from getting bit by these metal snakes, but you were on the defensive for several seconds while getting a sense of things. You have your magic dagger in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Mithral Cobra: 20. (25:25).
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (24:25).
Book: 18.
Fronaldo: 17. Magic dagger in hand.
Blue Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25).
Xhanfaerd: 14.
Aron: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Dropping into a knife fighting stance, Fronaldo feints a thrust at the  lead snake (Green) that flows into a slash at the creatures metallic belly. The creature doesn't appear to be fooled, but Book is probably gobsmacked, for his bullet was propelled at high speed to impact at a tiny area to do very little damage. Fronaldo, on the other hand, has such liquid grace and speed that his attack still does *10 mod* .... proving the snake might be nearly bulletproof, but not knifeproof!

*R1T14:* Xhanfaerd, at least Book understands the idea of teamwork, for now you have an opening. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Mithral Cobra: 20. (15:25).
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (24:25).
Book: 18.
Fronaldo: 17. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining.
Blue Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25). DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 14.
Aron: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Given the estimated threat, Xhanfaerd quickens the moves of the whole team, before stepping in. 

*R1T5:*  Seeing that these things seem to have a real hard spot for Fronaldo,  Aron casts a spell, causing his form to shift and waver and be harder to  track (_blur_). *"They are mithral cobras, the most powerful of the constructs known as metal cobras. They could be used as nearly unerring trackers, so perhaps the last creature that they were sent after was a goblin?"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20-19:* Green attacks Fronaldo, and Red attacks Xhanfaerd, both missing.

*R2T18:* Book, you feel amazing. You watched both of those snakes attack and they were sooo slow ... much slower than before ... at least compared to how fast you feel now (you are _hasted_). What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Mithral Cobra: 20. (15:25).
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (24:25).
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25). DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* It looks like a complicated setup. Book doesn't want to shoot into  combat and risk hitting his fellow explorers, nor does he want to waste  the ammo if it's going to be ineffective. Thinking quickly, he puts  his sidearm away and unfurls his whip.

*R2T17:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You are hasted right now (sheet not updated).

Xhanfaerd on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Mithral Cobra: 20. (15:25).
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (24:25).
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 19. (25:25). DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Vibrating with barely contained energy, Fronaldo slashes at the lead snake, striking it for *11 mod*. Then for good measure, he  slashes again, critting it and destroying Green, though its ruined carcass mean that one can't just "step" onto where it was (difficult terrain). *Thatsss the Good ssstuff, Xhan!* 

*R2T16:* Another mithral cobra (Blue) slithers over the destroyed form of its forebear and snaps at Fronaldo. This one got closer, biting the goblin but not piercing his mutagenically-toughened hide.

*R2T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (24:25).
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 16. (25:25). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

DESTROYED
Mithral Cobra (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Focused on his target, Xhanfaerd aims at its harmony, making sure his allies would be able to wreck havoc on it. "*Focus on this one!*" he calls as his earthbreaker slams Red on its back for *9 mod*, as a means of pointing out the target.

*R2T5:* Aron now gives Xhanfaerd some defense, calling out to the the spirits of the moon in the Gray Lady's care to protect the man. There is a gray luminescence around him now.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T19:* Red bites at Xhanfaerd, but the well-timed spell Aron just put on him seems to be something akin to a watery gray spirit that slaps away the bite.

*R3T18:* Book, what do you do? 

Fronaldo on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (except Book, til R3T14): +2 bonus on attack rolls.
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (15:25).
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14.
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 16. (25:25). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection) til R62T5.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

* DESTROYED*
Mithral Cobra (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Not seeing an opening to strike, nor a way to flank, Book continues to  hold his action while allowing those in melee range to do their thing. 

*R3T17:* Fronaldo, what do you do? Xhanfaerd called for you to Strike at Red, but that target isn't as easy to strike for you as Green.

Blue on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole, Book delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (except Book, til R3T14): +2 bonus on attack rolls.
Red Mithral Cobra: 19. (15:25).
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 16. (25:25). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection) til R62T5.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

* DESTROYED*
Mithral Cobra (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Fronaldo follows Xhans lead and attacks the construct he indicated. His high speed blade cuts it for *12 mod*, more powerfully than expected, and then his second hit destroys Red!

*R3T16:* The remaining mithral cobra (Blue) snaps at the frustratinglyi fast Fronaldo.

*R3T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do, your help to the party getting rid of yet another mithril cobra.

Aron on deck, Fronaldo in the hole, Book delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (except Book, til R3T14): ...
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 16. (25:25). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection) til R62T5.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

* DESTROYED*
Mithral Cobra (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Xhanfaerd takes his stance, then walks through the door (missed by AOO), before trying to hammer the beast with a silvery earthbreaker strike for a whopping *24 mod*.

*R3T5:* Aron steps up, pulling out her short sword, and reaches in to help ward away any blows on Xhanfaerd.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T17:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Xhanfaerd in hole, Book delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (except Book, til R3T14): ...
Book: 18. _Haste_ til R7T14. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 17. _Haste_ til R7T14. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 50 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Blue Mithral Cobra: 16. (1:25). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Haste_ til R7T14. _Shield of faith_ (+3 deflection) til R62T5.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R7T14.

* DESTROYED*
Mithral Cobra (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Fronaldo dances nimbly into the room as space allows to slash at the metal serpent. Xhanfaerd's spell gives Fronaldo that little extra burst of speed to just barely overcome the metal shell to then cut off its head, destroying the thing.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 18. 
Fronaldo: 17. Magic dagger in hand. RS.
*  DEX Mutagen: 40 min. remaining. _Blur_ Til R61T5 (20% miss chance).
Xhanfaerd: 14. 
Aron: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

Silphael takes his weapon - one of the few weapons that does not fear  being used as a demolitions weapon - and starts beating at the rock-vine  wall. He partially gets out of the way of one tumble, taking only a  little bit of damage which was healed right away by Aron.

On the second tumble, it all comes down and he couldn't quite avoid that and he took *12* and got knocked down.

In  the meantime, the area opened beyond includes half of a cavernous  chamber surrounding a smaller, inner structure. The ceiling has  collapsed in some places, and a tangle of vines, mosses, and other  plants grow in the thick mud covering the floor.

Oh, and really big bugs staring down the stairs at the fallen guy and the party behind him! They are each horse-sized wasps covered in yellow and black vertical stripeswith stingers the size of a sword and dripping with venom.

*Round One ...

R1T29:* Fronaldo, your were playing around with point-balance tricks to entertain yourself while Xhanfaerd did boring muscle stuff, so your magic dagger is in hand. Your mutagen is still active. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. 
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand.
Green Wasp: 21. (48:48).
Red Wasp: 18. (48:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. PRONE!!!
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* *Giant wasps! Ware the stingers.* shouts  Fronaldo as he pulls a vial of vibrant orange substance from his pouch.  He concentrates briefly and the vial glows with neon intensity before  waning. A quick swipe applies the goo to his blade. 

*R1T22:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand w/ INT-based arcanotoxin, lasts R5T29.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. 
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand.
Green Wasp: 21. (48:48).
Red Wasp: 18. (48:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. PRONE!!!
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Book slings his whip and draws his sidearm, moving to the east a few feet to try to draw them out for a shot. 

*R1T21:* Aron calls out, *"That's exactly what they are ... giant wasps. Mindless like most bugs, and their poison is a paralytic that screws up your equilibrium."
*
She steps forward and casts a quick spell that gives Xhanfaerd some of her oracular insight, before she draws her sword.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

She cast _guidance_ on you.

*R1T20:*  Being an opportunistic predator, a giant wasp (Green) buzzes angrily down to the fallen trespasser, alighting on the pile of rocks on the stairs. Its stinger jams into Xhanfaer'd supper right bicep that severs the muscle for *14 + 1 DEX + 1 STR*, and then poison goes into his arm and bloodstream. It is a herculean fight, but his goblin companion's warning rings true as he feels, not a burning, but a heaviness that spread throughout his system to make him sluggish.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

*Sluggish*: A character rendered sluggish by Dexterity poison has dulled reactions. He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.

*R1T18:* Another wasp (Red) flies in from sight previously unseen and threatens Fronaldo, buzzing above him.

*R1T5:* Xhanfaerd, it is your turn. At the beginning of your turn (before you may take any actions, incl. setting up a stance), you must make a save vs. poison. Remember that you have _guidance_ right now. Xhanfaerd is prone, but earthbreaker is in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand w/ INT-based arcanotoxin, lasts R5T29.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand.
Green Wasp: 20. (48:48).
Red Wasp: 18. (48:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. PRONE!!! POISONED w/ DC 18 DEX track poison @ Sluggish.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Feeling the poison progressing further, causing his muscles to now feel stiff, Xhanfaerd takes his stance, stands up (the wasp missing on its AOO), and attempts to strike the wasp. Sure enough, he clobbers it in the head for *16*, and he himself is healed of *6*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

In addition to "Sluggish" (see previous, sheet adusted), you are now also "Stiffened."

*Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

*R1T4:* Blue flutters down onto the rocks overlooking Xhanfaerd as well, piercing his left shoulder for *7*. The poison almost takes him farther, but his psionic stance helps fight off this new iteration.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Fronaldo, what do you do? Your magic dagger is currently covered with a mind-numbing arcanotoxin.

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand w/ INT-based arcanotoxin, lasts R5T29.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand.
Green Wasp: 20. (32:48).
Red Wasp: 18. (48:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Reroll Used.
* POISONED w/ DC 18 DEX track poison @ Sluggish & Stiffened. He has 4 more rounds he will have to roll.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Fronaldo fakes a dagger throw at one wasp and then slashes at the one next to him (Red), cutting the underside of its thorax wide open for *18*. Fronaldo can't tell if the arcanotoxin is taking effect or not.

*R2T22:* Book, your sidearm is in hand, loaded. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand.
Green Wasp: 20. (32:48).
Red Wasp: 18. (30:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Reroll Used. 1 STR damage.
* POISONED w/ DC 18 DEX track poison @ Sluggish & Stiffened. He has 4 more rounds he will have to roll.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Book moves up by the corner the stairs, again attempting to flank his  enemies. He takes aim and fires off a shot at green. It is a staggering blow *21 normal + 21 NL*! 

*R2T21:* Aron steps back and begins swaying provocatively. Her dance makes all the men-folk want to fight like heroes for her favor!

*R2T20:* Green doesn't even quite recognize its predicament and clumsily sends its stinger at Xhanfaerd.

*R2T18:* Red can't keep up delicate flying and lands. It tries to sting the speedy goblin.

*R2T5:* Xhanfaerd, roll a save vs. poison. Your reroll was already used during your off-round when you were stung. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand. Inspire Courage +2
Green Wasp: 20. (21:48, 21 NL).
Red Wasp: 18. (30:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Reroll Used. 1 STR damage.
* POISONED w/ DC 18 DEX track poison @ Sluggish & Stiffened. He has 4 more rounds he will have to roll.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Fighting against the poison as well as his stiffening frame, Xhanfaerd focuses before attempting an abdomen strike. The earthbreaker hits the monster's lower thorax and upper abdomen for *15*, and in doing so it falls prone on the rocks.

*R2T4:* Blue stabs Xhanfaerd in the left elbow for *11*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:* Fronaldo, magic dagger in hand. What do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
* +2 morale attack rolls til 
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Wand of CLW in hand. Inspire Courage +2!!
Red Wasp: 18. (30:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Reroll Used. 1 STR damage.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (48:48).

*OOC*
Green Wasp: 20. (6:48, 21 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* Fronaldos mind is busy with thoughts about how to collect and stabilize  the murder hornet venom even as he slashes at the creature, but his lack of focus has him missing the creature.

*R3T22:* Book jogs north up the steps and will take aim and fire at blue, attempting to draw it away from Xhanfaerd and flank it as well, the bullet hitting Blue in one of its legs for *14*.

*R3T21:* Aron maintains her swaying dance that gets the men's hearts racing. She steps up behind Xhanfaerd and touches him with the wand for *5 healing* before putting the wand away.

*R3T18:* Red stings Fronaldo in the hip with a soft crit for *14*. Fronaldo, well acquainted with poisons, easily resists the toxin.

*R3T5:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? Your zeal from last round goes away.

Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Inspire Courage +2!!
Red Wasp: 18. (30:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Reroll Used. 1 STR damage.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (34:48).

*OOC*
Green Wasp: 20. (6:48, 21 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Despite his current stiffness, Xhanfaerd focuses his thoughts, before hammering in the side of the abdomen for *21*, and healing himself of *19*. 

*R3T4:* Blue stings Xhanfaerd in the chest for *13*. Xhanfaerd has a tough fight, but is able to fight off the poison.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Inspire Courage +2!!
Red Wasp: 18. (30:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (13:48).

*OOC*
 Green Wasp: 20. (6:48, 21 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T29:* The diminutive goblin glares at the much larger foe. *Alright! You want to trade stings!?
*
He retrieves another dagger from his bandolier and attacks wildly with his main weapon, slashing its abdomen for *16*.

*R4T22:* Book, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand.
Aron: 21. Inspire Courage!!!
Red Wasp: 18. (14:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (13:48).

*OOC*
 Green Wasp: 20. (6:48, 21 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Book will kind of crouch down and jog west across the steps, still  attempting to flank the buzzer, but before he can get there Blue stings Book in the chest for *14*! Book feels the poison coursing through him, making him sluggish. He shoots it in one of the connection joints of one of its legs for *8*.
*Spoiler: Book*
Show

* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, damage rolls, and skill checks, as well as to AC. Your sheet has been updated.

*R4T21:* Aron continues her dancing. She again casts _guidance_ on Xhanfaerd, but then begins clambering over the rocks on the stairs.

*R4T18:* Red Wasp wildly misses Fronaldo.

*R4T5:* Xhanfaerd, you are not currently fighting off any poison, though your body is sluggish and stiffened from previous affliction. Aron just gave you _guidance_. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand. RS.
*  POISONED, must roll each round through R10T22 (Fort DC 18, DEX track).
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 21. Inspire Courage!!!
Red Wasp: 18. (14:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Guidance_ til R14T21.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Blue Wasp: 4. (5:48). AOO used.

*OOC*
 Green Wasp: 20. (6:48, 21 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:* With a grim determination, Xhanfaerd aims at Blue, hoping to create an opening for the others. He hits Blue with a crushing *20*, and Blue drops and goes limp. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

**R5T29:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You are fighting the last active wasp.

Book on deck (fighting off poison), Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus saves vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence bonus on weapon attack/ damage.
Fronaldo: 29. Magic dagger in hand.
*  DEX Mutagen: 25 min. remaining. 
Book: 22. Sidearm in hand. RS.
*  POISONED, must roll each round through R10T22 (Fort DC 18, DEX track).
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 21. Inspire Courage!!!
Red Wasp: 18. (14:48).
Xhanfaerd: 5. Earthbreaker in hand. In _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Guidance_ til R14T21.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
 Blue Wasp: 4. (-16:48). AOO used. DYING!!!

*OOC*
 Green Wasp: 20. (6:48, 21 NL). UNCONSCIOUS!!!

----------


## lostsole31

As Fronaldo slowly moves along the northern wall, looking south, just as he moves to a point where he sees a big wasp that is slightly different from the others, that same wasp buzzes angrily. So much for surprise!

*Round One ...

R1T23:* Fronaldo, the giant wasp you see is similar to the others, but with a more swollen and wider abdomen, and with a greater concentration of shiny, almost a sulfurous yellow to its chitin. There is definitely something different about this one compared to the others you fought. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger in hand. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. 
Queen Wasp: 21. (112:112).
Book: 11. Sidearm in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*There is a bigger wasp around the corner!*
Fronaldo drops one dagger and retrieves a small vial of purple liquid  from his belt pouch. Concentrating, the vial glows brightly before he  quaffs it down. Long whiskers sprout from his cheeks and his pointed  ears grow grey and white tufts of fur. He then moves into the doorway,  drawing a second dagger on the move.

*R1T21:* The New Wasp is a lot faster than expected and bursts forth to stab Fronaldo in the knee for *16*, with Fronaldo's cry of pain telling the rest of the party he has once again stepped into trouble. Fronaldo feels the venom attempting to aneasthetize his knee and leg. For all of his alchemical training and his magic boots, still the eldritch poisoner can't resist the incredible intensity of this poison, and he feels sluggish.*Spoiler: Sluggish*
Show

*Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC. Your sheet has been updated.

*R1T11:* Book, your sidearm is in hand, and you are still sluggish from having been poisoned previously. There is an angry thrumming come from down the hall, and Fronaldo's knee is sporting blood as he seems like a woozy kitty-gobbo. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & normal dagger in hand. 1 normal dagger dropped. POISONED: must make Fort save vs. DC 22 til R7T21!!!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
Queen Wasp: 21. (112:112).
Book: 11. Sidearm in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 12. Earthbreaker in hand.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Book will move to where he can see what attacked Fronaldo and lets off a shot. The bullet skims the side of its thorax for *3 mod*. 

*R1T5:* Aron passes book and gets adjacent to Book and Fronaldo and looks at the monster.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"This is a queen wasp ... stronger, tougher, more virulent poison. But it also seems to be tinged with the filth of one of the fiendish planes. Resistant to weapons, cold, fire, and mildly resistant to spells. Holy weapons if you have them."_
She prays to the moon to heal the unbalanced tides in Fronaldo and touches him to fully heal his wound, though it does nothing for the poison or its affect on him.

*R1T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are still sluggish/ stiffened from the previous battle with wasps.

Fronaldo on deck, Queen Wasp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & normal dagger in hand. 1 normal dagger dropped. POISONED: must make Fort save vs. DC 22 til R7T21!!!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
Queen Wasp: 21. (109:112).
Book: 11. Sidearm in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* With battle already breaking out again, Xhanfaerd slips back into stance, weighs his tactical options, and advances, coming face-to-face with the Queen Wasp while side-by-side with Fronaldo.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Fronaldo, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do?

Queen Wasp on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & normal dagger in hand. 1 normal dagger dropped. POISONED: must make Fort save vs. DC 22 til R7T21!!!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
Queen Wasp: 21. (109:112).
Book: 11. Sidearm in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand.
* Prepared actions: 1) stance will reroll the first attack roll that's successful against me, 
2) if an ally would more than 10 damage, I'll redirect it to myself  through the collective (spending PP to reduce it if it's more than 1  third of my current hp), 
3) and I'll initiate body of delusion against an attack that would have both heavy damage (15+) and carries a nasty rider.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Despite everything going for Fronaldo - his overall experience, hardiness, training against poison, and even magical boots - it still does not avail him against the power of the fiendish wasp queen's poison as Fronaldo feels numb and stiff. *Spoiler: Stiffened*
Show

This is in addition to "Sluggish" (q.v.).
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Fronaldo knows he is in a bad way and tries to tumble away from the Queen Wasp, this time stabbing him in the right knee. At first, Fronaldo feels the stabbing pain but in a flash that wound is no longer there. Meanwhile, Xhanfaerd's right knee is wounded for *11*. Xhanfaerd tried to minimize the damage through pure strength of will, but it failed. Luckily, the sting was only just breaking the surface of Fronaldo's skin. Unfortunately, Fronaldo is left fighting off more poison. To his credit, though Fronaldo's body works so hard that he manages to fight off the effects of all poison ins his body. He still stumbles from battle around the corner, though, and then takes out some antitoxin after dropping a second dagger.

*R2T21:* The fiendish queen wasp stings Xhanfaerd in his belly for *13*. Even with his stance, Xhanfaerd is so vulnerable that he is just too easy to hit. This time, however, Xhanfaerd is so loopy from previous poisonings that his body really isn't affected any more by the new influx of toxin.

*R2T11:* Book looks at his sidearm in confusion and then stows it whilst drawing his whip. 

*R2T5:* Aron casts CLW on Xhanfaerd for *7 healing*.

*R2T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Queen Wasp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & antitoxin in hand. Two normal daggers dropped.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (109:112).
Book: 11. Whip in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Weighing his options, Xhanfaerd methodically strikes with his silvery hammer to hit the fiendish wasp in the wing connector/ shoulder for *28*, while Xhanfaerd himself heals *11*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Fronaldo, you have a magic dagger in one hand, a vial of antitoxin in the other. You are no longer fighting off poison, having fought off both administrations of poison when you got stung getting away from the queen wasp. What do you do?

Queen Wasp on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R3T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & antitoxin in hand. Two normal daggers dropped.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (81:112).
Book: 11. Whip in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*Wow! We need to withdraw. I will check the door to the North to see if it safe that way.*
Fronaldo moves to the North door and stores his vial of antitoxin in his belt pouch.

*R3T21:* The Queen Wasp hums angrily at the strike Xhanfaerd placed, and some unknown sense of what the energy surrounding that healing must mean, because the wasp now seems hyper-focused on Xhanfaerd. It stings him in the left hand, and this time it hurts a lot more than expected for *23*. Though Xhanfaerd is able to continue to shrug off the poison, it feels as if there is now more than poison, but coalesced malice in the creature's attack.

*R3T11:* Book, whip is in hand. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R3T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & antitoxin in hand. Two normal daggers dropped.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (81:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage).
Book: 11. Whip in hand. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Book moves southwest to be in a position to engage the waspish  type and strikes out with his whip, tripping her.

*R3T5:*  Aron gawks at the entire maneuver, mouthlessly wording a "Wow." *"Okay, you are obviously far better with that than I am!"**Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Sorry, Fronaldo, but if this thing gives chase, I am sure it can fly faster than any of us can run."_
She casts CSW on Xhanfaerd for *18*.
*R3T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? The fiendish queen wasp is currently prone.

Fronaldo on deck, Queen Wasp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R3T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger & antitoxin in hand. Two normal daggers dropped.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (81:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). PRONE!!!
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Xhanfaerd focuses again, before hammering down toward the wasp, hitting it in a leg for *13 mod*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*It's vulnerable, time to attack now!"*
 
*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You have a single magic dagger in hand (and two others dropped).

Queen Wasp on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R4T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger in hand. Two normal daggers dropped.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (68:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). PRONE!!!
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Fronaldo sighs heavily, *This is going to get me killed.* He limps quickly back to the fray, favoring his wounded leg. He tosses his magic dagger. Even with Xhanfaerd's mental help and the thing being prone, that damned goofbal with the funny hat is in your way and fouls Fronaldo's shot ... his dagger bouncing off of its fiendish chitin and landing in the room somewhere just on the other side of the entrance wall right near Book.

*R4T21:* The Queen Wasp goes to get to its feet. Book kicks it lightly in the head, ineffectually. Also incredibly, Xhanfaerd's earthbreaker bounces off the chitin with a poorly lined up swing. Now on its feet, the Queen Wasp makes as bad an attack as Xhanfaerd tried. With his stiffened muscles, Xhanfaerd is ridiculously easy to bite, but he is able to summon his willpower to minimize the damage (_body of delusion_) to only do *9*. His body almost falls prey to the poison, but his psionically-endowed stance protects him.

*R4T11:* Book, what do you do? You are staring down the Queen Wasp who is back on all six of her feet.

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R4T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Nothing in hand. Magic dagger and two normal daggers on ground, variously.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (68:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T4:* Clearly adept at near static combats, Xhanfaerd maintains his concentration, hitting once more with his earthbreaker, but not having recovered _silver knight's blade_ as he had hoped.  Still, his weapon slams true in the Queen Wasp's side for *12 mod*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T23:* Fronaldo, you have nothing in hand. What do you do?

Queen Wasp on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R5T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Nothing in hand. Magic dagger and two normal daggers on ground, variously.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (56:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Fronaldo is shocked that his dagger didnt return. _Must be a anti magic area or ability,_he thinks to himself. Desperately he pulls a small flask from his kit filled with greenish  goo. He concentrates briefly and the mixture glows a virulent emerald.  He then retrieves a new dagger from his bandolier. 

*R5T21:* Book is annoying, but the Queen Wasp seems hyperfocused on Xhanfaerd ... he's weaker, easier to hit, and for some reason she seems to have particular viciousness against him. Her stinger "grazes" Xhanfaerd right in the cheek for *18*. Again, though, the Magaambyan shows what he's made of by fighting off the poison.

*R5T11:* Book, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R5T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Nothing in hand. Magic dagger and two normal daggers on ground, variously. Dagger in hand, as is STR arcanotoxin.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (56:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* *"Xhanfaerd! Fall back! Maybe you can lure her out of this space!"* Book cries out. Then in what he hopes to be a dazzling display, Book flails his whip  confidently about above his head and around him, putting on a show of  such skill that any might be moved by what they see. It is truly a terrifying and wonderful display of whipwork.

*R5T5:* Aron casts more healing on Xhanfaerd for *10*.

*R5T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Queen Wasp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R5T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Nothing in hand. Magic dagger and two normal daggers on ground, variously. Dagger in hand, as is STR arcanotoxin.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (56:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T4:* With one more focused strike, Xhanfaerd groans as his earthbreaker barely manages to get through its chitin for *23 mod*, and giving Xhanfaerd *16 healing*. "*If I move back now, the others will be exposed to the venom!*" 

*end Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T23:* The attuned dagger flips from its place behind the wall and back to Fronaldo's hand. Fronaldo, what do you do? You have magic dagger in one hand and STR arcanotoxin in another.

Queen Wasp on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Nothing in hand. Magic dagger and two normal daggers on ground, variously. Dagger in hand, as is STR arcanotoxin.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (56:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* Somewhat startled, Fronaldo is nonetheless happy to feel the comfortable  weight of his favorite knife back in his hand. He smears the green goo  on the blade and whips the small dagger at the winged beastie, hitting with a light crit of *13 mod* *+ weakened*! *Hang in there, Xhan! You need healing or antitoxin?* 

*R6T21:* The Queen Wasp shrugs off any further effects of poison, but at least it weakened her. She stings Xhanfaerd in the chest for *18*, even weakened, so hateful is her malice towards the half-elf. Again Xhan resists the poison.

*R6T11:* Book, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4.
Fronaldo: 23. Awaiting magic dagger return. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. Dagger in hand, as is STR arcanotoxin.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (43:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* In a display of great acrobatic derring-do, Book tumbles past the Wasp to her left!

*R6T5:* It is the ending of this battle, surely, but Aron begins a sultry dance for the benefit of her fellows. She sidesteps to the east, so Book can better see her dancing.

*R6T4:* Shaking his head as he concentrates, Xhanfaerd answers between his teeth as he strikes at the wasp's abdomen, hitting her for *20 mod*. "*I'm fine! Don't worry!*"

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T23:* Fronaldo's magic dagger returns to him. What does he do now?

Queen Wasp on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger in hand. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (23:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. Inspire Courage!
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* *How did his hat stay on tumbling like that?* wonders Fronaldo aloud. He whips his dagger at the queen again, but it bounces off of its carapace. 

*R7T21:* The Queen Wasp, who is looking pretty mangled right now, continues her hatred-fueled assault against Xhanfaerd, stinging him in his left foot for *19*. This time, however, after so many recent stings, Xhanfaerd's luck has run out .... or the toxins continued to build up in his sytem until they were impossible to ignore. Xhanfaerd is now staggered.*Spoiler: Staggered, per afflictions, rather than just the condition ....*
Show

*Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

*R7T11:* Book, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. Waiting for magic dagger to return.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (23:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. Inspire Courage!
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. Roll a save vs. poison (DC 22) each round til R13T11!!!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T11:* Book dashes further past the wasp to a flanking position and strikes out  once again with his whip, hoping against hope that he can deal some  damage and spare Xhanfaerd from further harm. But in doing so, the Queen Wasp stabs him in the left shoulder for 10, poison coursing through book to make him feel not only sluggish, but stiff as well. *Spoiler: Stiffened*
Show

* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
He slashes with his whip at its rear abdomen, doing significant damage for *16 mod*.

*R7T5:* Aron continues her dance. She prays to the moon, touches Xhanfaerd, and offers him more insight.

*R7T4:* Xhanfaerd, roll a save vs. poison. You have a _guidance_ you can use. You are staggered, so only a MA or SA (unless purely mental actions, which allow for FRA). What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Queen Wasp in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. Waiting for magic dagger to return.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (7:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). 
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. Inspire Courage!
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. Roll a save vs. poison (DC 22) each round til R13T11!!! _Guidance_ til R17T5.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T4:* That divine insight and Xhanfaerd's own health regimen protects him from further degradation. His earthbreaker begins to hum as he psionically imbues it with a resonating field and smashes the Fiendish Queen Wasp in the head for *14 mod*, dropping her!

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T23:* Fronaldo, your magic dagger returns to you. The Queen Wasp has fallen. What do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. Waiting for magic dagger to return.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Queen Wasp: 21. (-7:112). SMITE against Xhanfaerd (+2 attack, +8 damage). DYING!!!
** Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. Inspire Courage!
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* Fronaldo limps over to the queen wasp and uses his dagger to remove her head from her thorax. She is definitely dead, and Xhanfaerd no longer feels the almost palpable malice that was directed towards him.

*R8T11:* Book, roll a Fort save vs. poison. Regardless of its effect, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. Waiting for magic dagger to return.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11!
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. Inspire Courage!
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T11:* Book staggers a bit but stays upright, warily watching the area... and holding his actions until he feels he can relax, but his luck does not avail him right now as he is then staggered by the poison! *Spoiler: Staggered*
Show

** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

*R8T5:* Aron stops her bardic dancing as the battle is over and it helps Book not at all. *"Quick! Book is poisoned!"*

She moves past Xhanfaerd, struggles as she gets over the bulk of the wasp, and right up to Book. She calls upon her bardic magic and casts it upon Book. Book then feels .... still sluggish, stiffened, and staggered ... and fighting off poison ... but also somehow tapped into some unknown _something_ that makes him feel great, that his fate is not to be felled here.

*R8T4:* Xhanfaerd, you are staggered++. What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. Waiting for magic dagger to return.
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11! HEROISM for 50 minutes.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T4:* Xhanfaerd staggers closer to Book.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T23:* Fronaldo, your magic dagger is in hand. You removed the Fiendish Queen Wasp's head and her body lies still. Book seems to be suffering from the poison. What do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11! HEROISM for 50 minutes.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:*  Fronaldo retrieves a dose of antitoxin and brings it to Book, standing in the mangled queen's guts as he does. *Here. This will help you fight off the poison.* 

*R9T11:* Book, roll a Fort save vs. poison before your actions above occur ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11! HEROISM for 50 minutes.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

[QUOTE=lostsole31;25202265]*R9T23:*  Fronaldo retrieves a dose of antitoxin and brings it to Book, standing in the mangled queen's guts as he does. *Here. This will help you fight off the poison.* 

*R9T11:* Book sits down muttering, *"I'm too old for this crap..."* (and something about being 6 days to retirement).  Still, it seems he has finally fought off the remainder of the poison.

*Combat Ends ...*

Does Book take the antitoxin or hand it back?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R6T4. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage!
Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11! HEROISM for 50 minutes.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

----------


## lostsole31

Xhanfaerd casts lesser restoration thrice - once on each poisoned  person. Fronaldo and Book are still stiffened, but Xhanfaerd is  stiffened and sluggish, putting him in peril should a combat come their  way.

Fronaldo bounds and collective speaks as noted. After picking up his wayward daggers, of course.

Normally, the best people to discuss jungle animals and vermin and their anatomy would be Xhanfaerd (assisted by Aron), but by a strange turn of fate, the wasp's fiendish heritage instead puts it squarely in Book's realm, assisted by Xhanfaerd, as Book's studies of ancient cultures also made him study their creation myths and the various cosmologies relating to afterlifes, other worlds, and their entitities.

The group doesn't have an actual "physician," but Aron assisting Book makes for a capable battlefield medical team in a pinch. Xhanfaerd is definitely the most wounded. It takes 3 applications of CMW by Aron to fully heal Xhanfaerd of his battle trauma (not the leftover effects of poison). It only takes one application of the same to heal Book's battle trauma.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 23. Two normal daggers on ground, variously. 
*  DEX Mutagen: 20 min. remaining. _Cat's grace_ til R61T23. RS.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 11. Whip in hand. Can't use Lucky Strike again til R13T11. POISONED (Fort DC 22) til R13T11! HEROISM for 50 minutes.
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Aron: 5. 
Xhanfaerd: 4. Earthbreaker in hand. RS. 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

Xhanfaerd casts mage armor, which is not a quiet affair. Fronaldo easily hears him from > 30' away.

Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). Perception 21. Stealth 29.
Green Deinonychus: 22. (48:48). Perception 29. Stealth 27.
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). Perception 20, Stealth 21.
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_. Perception 17, Stealth 9. _Mage armor_.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. Perception 19, Stealth 23.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Perception 35. Stealth 17.
Aron: 7. Perception 26, Stealth 17.

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

While Fronaldo studies the strange, long wedge-shaped head of the reptile, he remembers the name of this creature. It is an animal, a reptile, part of the classification of semi-megafauna unique to the Mwangi referred to by some naturalists as a "dinosaur." Specifically, this one is a "deinonychus," though for some reason it is often misclassified and called a name belong to much smaller kin .... "velociraptor."

Also, Fronaldo remembers reading how they are very good at pouncing quickly on prey, he also remembers, they are suprisingly clever pack hunters. Which would mean ....
*
Surprise Round ....*

*S23:* A deinonychus Fronaldo didn't see (Red) bursts forth from the bushes and slashes Fronaldo's face for *9*.

*S22:*  A few feet behind Fronaldo, another one (Green)jumps out from the brush and slashes at Book with its extraordinary talons, but the squirrely man jumps out of the way.

*S16:* And the third one (Blue), just looks on at the perfectly laid trap.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T23-22:* Red lifts its head into the air, giving a strange, barking type of noise and adjusting slightly to be south of Fronaldo. It then guts Fronaldo with a hard crit with talons for *15*, misses with other claws, and bites Fronaldo in his head for *6*, its little foreclaws lashing out but missing the smaller prey. Green answers in a similar barking measure and launches away from him. Book smacks it with his whip for *8*, but it speeds away regardless, launching at Fronaldo with a terrifyingly fast leap. Another set of talons rip into Fronaldo's shoulder for *9*.

*R1T21:* Book, your combat reflexes and the fact you had your whip in your hand got off a free shot, but you've never seen a predator break off from one target to attack another target like that before. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). 
Green Deinonychus: 22. (40:48). Charged.
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. 
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). 
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Book steps forward to bring himself back in range and strikes out with his whip again, striking Green wickedly for *24 + disoriented*.*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

_"Multiple creatures! Fronaldo's getting ravaged! Get up here!"_
 
*R1T20:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). 
Green Deinonychus: 22. (16:48). Charged. "Disoriented" for 1 round (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Book).
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. 
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). 
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Xhanfaerd gets closer, enters a dancing stance, and unleashes an arcane barrage, focused on the closest (Green) one. Though hitting the target unerringly, the bolts of arcane energy get dissipated a little as they chew through jungle foliage, doing a very week total of *6 force*.

*R1T19:* Fronaldo, you have your masterwork dagger in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). 
Green Deinonychus: 22. (10:48). Charged. "Disoriented" for 1 round (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Book).
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_.
*  Redirect the first hit that deals more than 5 damage to myself (spending  PP to reduce hits of more than 10 damage)
*  Initiate _Body of  Delusion_ on the first hit of more than 10 damage (not counting the  potential trigger of martyrdom), potentially spending focus to apply it  on an ally.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. 
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). 
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Fronaldo dodges his attackers, moving a few feet away. He removes a  small vial from his kit and drinks it. A shimmer of rainbow colors flash  around him before fading. 

*R1T16:* With a flash of leaves, Blue bursts forward at Fronaldo. The power of its charge allows its bite to rip through the magical protection to bite Fronaldo in the left elbow for *3*.

*R1T7:* Aron finally catches up next to Xhanfaerd, she sees the three monsters and casts a spell just behind Red. There is a black cloud that puffs outwards with iridescent particles, covering all three of the creatures. Blue and Green are unaffected, but something about Red's energy seems to sag. Her voice is heard over the collective.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective.*
Show

_"Lizard subgroup known as dinosaurs, specifically deinonychuses. They can pounce; like to gut enemies with their talons; have a great sense of smell; and are exceptionally fast."_

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23-22:* Red closes on Fronaldo, and while the bite comes close, it doesn't score a hit. Green recovers from the charge and Book's disorientation. It manages to get into position without Book or Fronaldo tagging it to set up flanking with Blue. It catches Fronaldo's left foot with a talon stepping foot on foot, but Fronaldo is fine as Xhanfaerd takes the *5*. Green still bites Fronaldo as well right on his chest for *7* as the forelegs slam against his armor.

*R2T21:* Book, you are still feeling like a hero. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). FATIGUED!!!
Green Deinonychus: 22. (10:48). 
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_.
*  Initiate _Body of  Delusion_ on the first hit of more than 10 damage (not counting the  potential trigger of martyrdom), potentially spending focus to apply it  on an ally.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Charged.
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Feeling heroic and lucky, Book moves to put red in range and strikes out with his whip, aiming to entangle its legs. As luck would have it, he does just that as Red topples to the ground and Book releases and recovers his whip. 

*R2T20:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Blue in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). FATIGUED!!! PRONE!!!
Green Deinonychus: 22. (10:48). 
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_.
*  Initiate _Body of  Delusion_ on the first hit of more than 10 damage (not counting the  potential trigger of martyrdom), potentially spending focus to apply it  on an ally.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Charged.
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* To repair his earlier mistake, Xhanfaerd casts _haste_, before stepping in melee. 

*R2T19:* Fronaldo, the world slows down around you as you move at incredible speed (haste). What do you do?

Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (HASTE): +1 to attack, AC, reflex, +30 to move speed, and 1 extra attack during full attacks.
Red Deinonychus: 23. (48:48). FATIGUED!!! PRONE!!!
Green Deinonychus: 22. (10:48). 
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_. _Haste_ til R8T20.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Charged.
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Feeling the familiar sizzle of Xhans magic burning across his nerves,  the green goblin dashes to the west and snarls at the dinosaur, bearing  sharp pointed teeth.

*I have teeth and claws too!* he says as he slashes at it with his wickedly sharp blade, dropping it on the first attack, but then killing it with the second for good measure.

*R2T16:* Blue recovers from its charge, and hops a little sideways, but for all of its attacks, fails to get in a hit.

*R2T7:* Aron knows Xhanfaerd's about to zoom farther into battle, so she casts a quick _guidance_ on him. *"Spend it all in one place,"* she says to him, *"and soon."*

She zooms around, taking out her short sword, while flanking Blue w/ Fronaldo.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R2T23:* Red goes to get on its feet, but not before Book slashes it for *9*. It then runs up to Xhanfaerd, a deflection field ruining its talon attack.

*R2T21:* Book, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (HASTE): +1 attack, AC, Ref, +30' speed, extra attack w/ FAAs.
Red Deinonychus: 23. (37:48). FATIGUED!!! 
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_. _Haste_ til R8T20. _Guidance_ til R12T7.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_. DS.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Charged.
Aron: 7. Short sword in hand.

*DEAD*
Deinonychus (1).

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Book moves south to flank Red and strikes out with his whip again, hitting it in the lower back for *9*. 

*R2T20:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (HASTE): +1 attack, AC, Ref, +30' speed, extra attack w/ FAAs.
Red Deinonychus: 23. (28:48). FATIGUED!!! 
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_. _Haste_ til R8T20. _Guidance_ til R12T7.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_. DS.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Charged.
Aron: 7. Short sword in hand.

*DEAD*
Deinonychus (1).

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Xhanfaerd unleashes a doubt-spreading strike, which - with the power of Aron's _guidance_ and Xhanfaerd's _haste_ - hits the dino (or deino?) in the forearm and chest for *30*, dropping it! He then steps away from the fallen to clear his head and refresh his body.

*R2T19:* Fronaldo, you were last in defensive stance, and now you flank with Aron. Masterwork dagger in hand. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (HASTE): +1 attack, AC, Ref, +30' speed, extra attack w/ FAAs.
* Zeal: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R3T20.
 Red Deinonychus: 23. (-2:48). FATIGUED!!! DYING!!!
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_. _Haste_ til R8T20. 
*** Martyrdom redirecting damage to myself of the first attack dealing more  than 5 damage (spending pp to reduce it if it deals more than 10  damage).
*** Body of delusion will be used on the first attack that isn't redirected  by martyrdom and deals more than 10 damage, spending collective focus  if it's an ally that's taking it.
* Biokinetic adept THP til R62T20.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_. DS.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (48:48). Charged.
Aron: 7. Short sword in hand.

*DEAD*
Deinonychus (1).

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Bloodied but undaunted, Fronaldo presses the attack hoping to keep the creatures attention on himself and not Aron. He slashes for *25 + disoriented*, then stabs for *16 + bewildered* *(+3 bleed)* [ending disoriented]. *Thank you for coming to dinner!* 

*R2T16:* Blue suffers *3 bleed*. It jumps to the side and does a full attack on Fronaldo, but misses all attacks.

*R2T7:* Aron attacks from flank,but the flank and Xhan's zeal helps her deliver her blow for 5 ... enough to drop it.

The party falls on the deinonychuses (deinonychi? deinonychae?) to ensure they are dead.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (HASTE): +1 attack, AC, Ref, +30' speed, extra attack w/ FAAs.
* Zeal: +2 morale bonus on attack rolls til R3T20.
 Red Deinonychus: 23. (-2:48). FATIGUED!!! DYING!!!
Book: 21. Whip in hand. HEROISM for 20 minutes (+2 attacks, checks, & saves). 
Xhanfaerd: 20. Earthbreaker in hand. _Silver Crane Waltz_. _Haste_ til R8T20. 
*** Martyrdom redirecting damage to myself of the first attack dealing more  than 5 damage (spending pp to reduce it if it deals more than 10  damage).
*** Body of delusion will be used on the first attack that isn't redirected  by martyrdom and deals more than 10 damage, spending collective focus  if it's an ally that's taking it.
* Biokinetic adept THP til R62T20.
Fronaldo: 19. Masterwork dagger in hand. _Shield_. DS.
Blue Deinonychus: 16. (4:48). 3 BLEED!!!
Aron: 7. Short sword in hand.

*DEAD*
Deinonychus (1).

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

Tracking admin...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 21. 
Xhanfaerd: 20. 
Fronaldo: 19. 
Aron: 7. 

*POISON TRACK STATUSES*
Fronaldo: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Book: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
Xhanfaerd: 
* *Sluggish*: He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
* *Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo: Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (60 min).

----------


## lostsole31

No sooner does Book open the door, than a plant 10' to the east begins to shuffle and move. This strange plant consists of four spidery stalks, long green tendrils, and an inverted bell-shaped cap filled with spores.

*Round One ...*

*R1T30:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.)
Xhanfaerd: 22.
Book: 21.
Basidirond: 19.
Aron: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T30:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Watch out, Book!_
Fronaldo skips back five feet and pulls a vial from his belt pouch. He  adds some ingredients and gives it a quick shake. The vial glows vibrant  yellow.

*R1T22:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.). Strength Arcanotoxin prepared.
Xhanfaerd: 22.
Book: 21.
Basidirond: 19.
Aron: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Taking his stance, Xhanfaerd goes into melee, and realizes ... that the vegetation at the last bit was more difficult than expected. Xhanfaerd has to use just enough energy to keep him from being able to swing at the weird plant. He calls out, "*Here it is!*" 

*R1T21:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.). Strength Arcanotoxin prepared.
Xhanfaerd: 22.
* Stance: Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess ... using it at the first occasion to reroll, i.e. first failed save or first enemy attack that hits me.
Book: 21.
Basidirond: 19.
Aron: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Book draws his whip while making a series of deft jumps and dodges to  move adjacent to Xhanfaerd, then strikes out with his whip at the  creature, slashing it with a soft crit for for *17*.

*R1T19:* The plant doesn't move, but every bit of it seems to shake, the leaves undulating furiously.

*R1T9:* *Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"It's a basidirond. Obviously a type of plant creature, which means it will be immune to your poison, Fronaldo, as well as anything mind-affecting I might have. Immune to cold damage, but affected by cold because it makes it lethargic. That undulation? Means it just released hallucinogenic spores, so I would recommend being careful, and checking in every few seconds for any odd behavior."_
She moves forward, and casts _blur_ on Xhanfaerd.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T30:* Fronaldo, you just got the bad news. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.). Strength Arcanotoxin prepared.
Xhanfaerd: 22. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. _Blur_ for 5 min.
* Stance: Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess ... using it at the first occasion to reroll, i.e. first failed save or first enemy attack that hits me.
Book: 21.
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19.
Aron: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T30:* Not seeing a good opening, Fronaldo drops the archanotoxin and moves east into the room and then north to see if he can get in range for a dagger toss.

*R2T22:* Xhanfaerd, you are suffocating! You stand in place, hold your breath, drop your earthbreaker, and use both hands to clutch at your throat!

*R2T21:* Book, you are suffocating! You stand in place, hold your breath, drop your whip, and use both hands to clutch at your throat!

*R2T19:* Something small and tasty just came into the room. The basidirond closes on Fronaldo. It whips with a tendril to do a crit at Fronaldo's back, nearly breaking it, for *21*. worse, all this plant dust shakes out and settles on Fronaldo.

*R2T9:* Aron freaks out, giving lots of partially voiced screams (which are weird because of her quieted voice). She takes out her short sword and stabs at the ground frenetically.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T30:* Fronaldo, roll a Fort save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.). 
Xhanfaerd: 22. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped.
* Stance: Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess ... using it at the first occasion to reroll, i.e. first failed save or first enemy attack that hits me.
Book: 21. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Whip dropped.
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Current hallucinations will persist til R6T19.
Aron: 9. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T30:* Fronaldo cries out in agony as the plant tendrils lash his back, but in crying out, he gasps for air, breathing in the basidirond spores. He feels a little funny, but nothing noticeable yet.

Fronaldo, what do you do? it looks like all three of your friends are suffocating from something or hacking at unseen critters.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.). Must save vs. disease each round til R8T19!!!
* *Basidirond Spores*: Diseaseinhaled; _save_ Fort DC 16; _frequency_ 1/round for 6 rounds; _effect_ 1d2 Con damage; _cure_ 1 save.
**  CURRENT:  Latent/ carrier.
Xhanfaerd: 22. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped.
* Stance: Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess ... using it at the first occasion to reroll, i.e. first failed save or first enemy attack that hits me.
Book: 21. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Whip dropped.
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Current hallucinations will persist til R6T19.
Aron: 9. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T30:* Snarling with menace, the little goblin moves to the SE to be opposite Book and the creature.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*Get away from it!*
He slashes at the plant thing with his dagger, but with the pain his body is in his lungs he judges the swing wrong and pulls a muscle, taking *2 STR* damage. Fronaldo now feels the weight of all of his equipment as he carries a medium load.

*R3T22:* Xhanfaerd, your earthbreaker turns into a big viper. It's scary, and you run away ... out of the temple, down the big stairs, and just south.

*R3T21:* Book, Youre sinking in quicksand! You fall prone and spend 1 round flailing your arms and legs as if trying to swim.

*R3T19:* With Fronaldo affected by spores, the basidirond slams the prone Book in his left hand for *15*.

*R3T9:* Aron stops flailing around with her short sword. Instead, she crouches down some ... making her body compact, and looking around ... mainly at the area much higher than herself.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T30:* Fronaldo, roll two Fort saves .... the first is against the basidirond spores in your body, the second is against the hallucination cloud. Assuming the second save is good, post your actions for the round.

Book, roll a Fort save.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand. Mutagen (30 min.). Must save vs. disease each round til R8T19!!!
* *Basidirond Spores*: Diseaseinhaled; _save_ Fort DC 16; _frequency_ 1/round for 6 rounds; _effect_ 1d2 Con damage; _cure_ 1 save.
**  CURRENT:  Latent/ carrier.
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. 5' off map to south. Earthbreaker dropped.
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R7T22!!!
* Stance: Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess ... using it at the first occasion to reroll, i.e. first failed save or first enemy attack that hits me.
Book: 21. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Whip dropped. PRONE!!! Must save vs. disease each round til R9T19!!!
* *Basidirond Spores*: Diseaseinhaled; _save_ Fort DC 16; _frequency_ 1/round for 6 rounds; _effect_ 1d2 Con damage; _cure_ 1 save.
**  CURRENT:  Latent/ carrier.
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Current hallucination cloud will persist til R6T19.
Aron: 9. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T30:* Fronaldo is about to hold his breath against the plant spores, but doesn't feel the effects from them anymore. He gasps in terror, though, when his magic dagger turns into a snake! Fronaldo is terrified by the ordeal and instead of backing into a corner, he wants to escape the open-air courtyard. He tries to juke past the basidirond, but fails. It's okay, he is too fast to hit anyway as he zips by and out to the stairs.

*R4T22:* Xhanfaerd, you suddenly have shrunken to a very small height, and you stop moving, looking around so as not to get stepped on by bigger creatures!

*R4T21:* Book, you are still sinking in quicksand! Roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). 
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R9T30!!!
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. 5' off map to south. Earthbreaker dropped.
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R7T22!!!
* Stance: Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess ... using it at the first occasion to reroll, i.e. first failed save or first enemy attack that hits me.
Book: 21. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Whip dropped. PRONE!!! Must save vs. disease each round til R8T19!!!
* *Basidirond Spores*: Diseaseinhaled; _save_ Fort DC 16; _frequency_ 1/round for 6 rounds; _effect_ 1d2 Con damage; _cure_ 1 save.
**  CURRENT:  Latent/ carrier.
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Current hallucination cloud will persist til R6T19. AOO used.
Aron: 9. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Short sword in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Book, you lead a charmed life, and for that you manage to fight off any further infection from the spores (which is minor and ineffective at this point). Unfortunately, you are still sinking in quicksand, so you spend your round flailing around trying to get out of it.

*R4T19:* The plant slams down at the prone Book, but there is a faint blue-white discharge of energy as the man's bracers protect him.

*R4T9:* Aron goes back to stabbing wildly all around her and at the ground.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T30:* Fronaldo, you're melting! You hold onto yourself very tightly to try to keep yourself together!

*R5T22:* Xhanfaerd, when you ran away from the snake, you ended up in quicksand!! You are sinking and desperately trying to get out of it!

*R5T21:* Book, the whip you dropped wasn't a whip! It was a SNAKE!!! You stand up out of the quicksand, but get hit in the neck with a crit for *15* and are off-balance, the snake whipping at you with its poisoned fangs, but you manage to get to your feet and bolt outside and down the stairs.

*R5T19:* ...?

*R5T9:* Aron grasps herself tightly, while she looks like she is slowly going downwards, and constantly making adjustments to not go all the way prone.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T30:* Fronaldo, it's bad enough being a goblin in a longshanks world, but now you've shrunk to 1/10th of your normal size! You stand completely still, worried a big predator might gobble you up!

*R6T22:* Xhanfaerd, you are still desperately trying to get out of the quicksand!

*R6T21:* Book, when the basidrond struck you in the neck, it must've closed off your airway. You are suffocating! You put your hands on your throat and try to force air through.

*R6T19:* ...?

*R6T9:* Aron screams and drops her sword, looking at it in terror. She runs - a tendril whipping after her briefly - and heads to the north.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T30:* Fronaldo, you hear predators coming to eat the Littler You! You run in terror, this time away from the stairs and to the north.

*R7T22:* Xhanfaerd, the hallucinations wear off. You are prone, your earthbreaker is nowhere to be seen. You are 5' off map to the south of the stairs, and you see a choking Book standing on the middle of the big stairs 30' north of you. You are no longer in stance. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). 
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R9T30!!!
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. 5' off map to south. Earthbreaker dropped. PRONE!!!
Book: 21. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Whip dropped. 
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R7T21!!!
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Current hallucination cloud will persist til R6T19. 
Aron: 9. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Short sword dropped.
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R7T9!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T22:* Standing back up, Xhanfaerd takes his stance back, and walks back toward the trouble, looking for his weapon on the way. He gets to the bottom of the stairs, looking at Book holding his throat.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"Has anyone seen my hammer?"_

*R7T21:* Book, maybe it was Xhanfaerd standing there and mentally prodding you with a question, but the hallucinations have worn off. What do you do?

Basidirond on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). 
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R9T30!!!
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. 5' off map to south. Earthbreaker dropped. 
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Whip dropped. 
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Current hallucination cloud will persist til R6T19. 
Aron: 9. Affected by hallucination cloud until he leaves area + 1d4 rounds thereafter. Short sword dropped.
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R7T9!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Realizing that proximity is this creature's advantage, Book draws his  sidearm and heads back. With a single move action, he stops just shy of the doors, and is unable to get a line to it.

*R7T19:* And then it comes out of the doors, shuffling and ambulatory in the puddle of water. It whips a tendril at Book, but the archaeologist ducks out of the way.

*R7T9:* Tiny Fronaldo sees an amazingly colossal-sized Aron pass him by. Whew. She looks hungry, but luckily she didn't notice him. Book sees Aron appear to the north, hugging the area of the northern wall. She has her bow in hand now. She studies the scene, and then casts a spell on herself. 

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T30:* Fronaldo, when Aron-Giant left, she took the air with her! Suddenly there is a vacuum and you are clutching at your throat, fighting for breath!

*R8T22:* Xhanfaerd, your earthbreaker had been dropped. What do you do?

Book on deck, Basidirond in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). 
*  Affected by hallucination cloud until R9T30!!!
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped. 
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Basidirond: 19. (60:77). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. 
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* Xhanfaerd keeps getting closer, gathering his thoughts about that kind of plant, looking for his hammer. He gets to the top of the stairs, and sees Book engaged with the basidirond (though Book has his pepperbox in hand now). At Book's feet in the puddle is his whip, but Xhanfaerd doesn't see his earthbreaker.

*R8T21:* Book steps away from the creature's reach and aims his sidearm and fires, getting a medium wound that hits the basidirond's ambulation fronds at the bottom for *15 + 3 DEX*.

*R8T19:* The basidirond still gives chase to Book, but the blow is repelled by Book's force shield.

*R8T9:* Aron casts a spell on an empty hand, it is now glowing with energy. She moves forward, giving a wide berth to the plant while holding her breath.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T30:* Fronaldo, you realize you are not actually inches tall, but your normal height. The hallucinogen has worn off. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). 
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped. Holding Breath (26).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. 
Basidirond: 19. (45:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed).
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). CSW held on hand. Breath held (25).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T30:* Fronaldo shakes head to clear the last of the lingering effects of the  plant creatures drug. He hurries back to the main hall, pulling out a  dagger as he goes. He moves 20'. He doesn't get to within 20', but he does see his companions. 

*R9T22:* Xhanfaerd, you are right behind Book. No earthbreaker in sight. You are holding your breath. What do you do?

Book on deck, Basidirond in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). Normal dagger in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped. Holding Breath (26).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Basidirond: 19. (45:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed).
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). CSW held on hand. Breath held (25).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T22:* Xhanfaerd circles around the plant, staying at range, trying to get to the place where he stood before dropping his hammer. He is now at the doorway. He doesn't readily see his earthbreaker, but there is standing water and vegetation. He may need to actually look for it (MA for Perception check next round).

*R9T21:* Book, what do you do?

Basidirond on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). Normal dagger in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped. Holding Breath (24).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Basidirond: 19. (45:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed).
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). CSW held on hand. Breath held (25).

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* Book once again moves away from the creature and takes aim with his sidearm and squeezes off a shot. The thing tries to smack at him, but fails as Book's perfect aim hits it square in the center of mass to have it reeling with a crit for *24 + [-2 penalty to AC for short duration]*!

*R9T19:* The plant shuffles along, not that it needed to, and swings a frond at Book, who in turn easily dodges away and to the top of the stairs.

*R9T9:* Aron, still holding her breath, moves up to Book and touches him, discharging the spell into Book for *16 healing*.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T30:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). Normal dagger in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped. Holding Breath (24).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand. No SwA this coming round.
Basidirond: 19. (21:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed). -2 penalty til R12T21.
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). Breath held (23).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T30:* Fronaldo shuffles southward holding his breath. He tosses his dagger at the plant thing, hitting it for *13*. 

*R10T22:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Basidirond in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). Normal dagger in hand. Holding Breath (30).
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker dropped. Holding Breath (24).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand. No SwA this coming round.
Basidirond: 19. (8:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed). -2 penalty til R12T21.
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). Breath held (23).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T22:* Xhanfaerd looks around, and actually sees his earthbreaker in reach in a deep puddle and partially obscured by vegetation. He reaches down and picks it up.

*R10T21:* Book, what do you do? You have no SwA available this round.

Basidirond on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). Normal dagger in hand. Holding Breath (30).
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker in hand. Holding Breath (22).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand. No SwA this coming round.
Basidirond: 19. (8:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed). -2 penalty til R12T21.
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). Breath held (23).

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* Book moves to the east so he doesn't accidentally hit the lil green guy and then lines up and fires again, hitting the thing for *8*, it seems to be moving really slowly now.

*R10T19:* The plant stumbles towards Book, swinging wildly before flopping forward. Some type of sap slowly oozing from its wounds.

Aron moves forward, stabbing it, and likely the rest of you will likewise make sure the thing will cause no more problems.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger dropped. Mutagen (30 min.). Normal dagger in hand. Holding Breath (30).
Xhanfaerd: 22. _Blur_ for 5 min. Earthbreaker in hand. Holding Breath (22).
* Stance of the whatever Goddess: reroll the first failed save.
Book: 21. Whip dropped. Pepperbox in hand. No SwA this coming round.
Basidirond: 19. (0:77, 10:13 DEX). Can't use hallucination cloud til R11T19. Speed reduced by half (10' speed). -2 penalty til R12T21.
Aron: 9. Short sword dropped. Bow in hand. _Heroism_ for 50 min (+2 morale to attack rolls, saves, & skills). Breath held (23).

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative Tracking ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 30. Magic dagger in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 22. Earthbreaker in hand. 
Book: 21. 
Aron: 9.

----------


## lostsole31

As Fronaldo is standing in front of the idol that is second from the east...

Book, you feel something odd from that easternmost statue, almost like it moved faintly. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 26. Magic dagger in hand. SURPRISED!!!
Book: 25. Only notices eastern idol moving.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Stealth 22.
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. SURPRISED!!!
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). Stealth 29.
Aron: 12. She noticed Brown and Green idols moving.
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Stealth 27.
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Stealth 18.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S25:* Book draws his whip, hops down the edge of the steps, and moves cautiously towards the eastern statue. *"I got a bad feeling about this... I think that statue on the east end moved..."*

*S16:* The lights coming from the second from the east glow and strobe and send out colors that spread out to a riot of kaleidoscopic visual noise above Book and Fronaldo.

Book, and Fronaldo .... roll Will saves. I will look at your sheets to determine if anything applies.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 26. Magic dagger in hand. 
Book: 25. Dodging panache if needed!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. SURPRISED!!!
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). Stealth 29.
Aron: 12. She noticed Brown and Green idols moving.
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Stealth 27.
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Stealth 18.

----------


## lostsole31

The lights strobe and flicker and change color and pulse ...

it is quite a bit of mental effort, but Book is too damn charming to be fascinated by anyone or anything else. He's the one that fascinates others!

Meanwhile, Fronaldo goes completely slack-jawed with a "wow" expression at the pretty-pretty ancient idol.

*S13:* The idol that is second from the west turns slightly and pulses lights like the other one did, with colors and a clamorous lighting now filling the upper landing and stairs where Xhanfaerd and Aron are standing, but low enough of a medium airburst to catch Book again.

Xhanfaerd, roll a Will save. You are surprised and all stances dropped at initiative, so you are unable to use any type of stopgap or counter...

Book, roll a Will save...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 26. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Book: 25. Dodging panache if needed!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (max 15 HD)!!!
*  Book saved, Fronaldo failed.
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. SURPRISED!!!
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). Stealth 29.
Aron: 12. She noticed Brown and Green idols moving.
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Stealth 27.
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Stealth 18.

----------


## lostsole31

*S13:* Book and Xhanfaerd (and Aron) all manage to resist the pretty, pretty lights.

*S12:* Aron moves down farther on the stairs. Through Xhanfaer's collective, she states...*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

*"These are ancient idols, probably Azlanti idols. They're constructs, but small. They usually follow upthat hypnotic pattern effect with some kind of suggestive powers on anyone fascinated. Even as teensy constructs, they are usually harder to destroy than most expect. Immune to cold, electricity, fire, & sonic."*

*S9-8:*  Both of the remaining idols do as the others, and wash over Aron ... and Book and Xhanfaerd ... with a riot of colors.

Book and Xhanfaerd ... another set of surprise round Will saves, please.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 26. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Book: 25. Dodging panache if needed!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (max 15 HD)!!!
*  Book saved, Fronaldo failed.
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. SURPRISED!!!
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). Aron, Book, & Xhanfaerd saved.
Aron: 12. 
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (max 15 HD)!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (max 15 HD)!!!

----------


## lostsole31

And now, Book is entranced by the pretty, pretty lights.

*Round One Begins ...

R1T26-25:* Fronaldo and Book are fascinated.

*R1T16:* The flashing lights affect Fronaldo, and it is almost as if he hears a voice saying something.*Spoiler: Fronaldo*
Show

You hear a voice say to you in your mind,_ "Go back to your homeland."_
Fronaldo, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 26. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! DELAYING!!!
Book: 25. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! DELAYING!!!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
*  Book saved, Fronaldo failed.
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. 
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). Aron, Book, & Xhanfaerd saved.
Aron: 12. 
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* *Pretty lights*says Fronaldo vacuously before turning tail and zooming up the western set of stairs.

*R1T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? It appears that Fronaldo is wisely opening datum from these "Azlanti idols." (Wisely, because you have assessed that Fronaldo is particularly prone to mental effects and suggestion.)

Blue idol on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 25. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! DELAYING!!!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. 
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). Aron, Book, & Xhanfaerd saved.
Aron: 12. 
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Taking his mental stance, Xhanfaerd advances, earthbreaker in hand, getting to the landing, and casts _haste_ on himself. 

*R1T13:* Mental energy of some sort hits Xhanfaerd, trying to lock down his body by way of his mind.

Xhanfaerd, roll a Will save ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 25. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! DELAYING!!!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Fronaldo failed against it).
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). 
Aron: 12. 
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Xhanfaerd has to really dig in, using the power of his stance to protect him, but he finally throws off the attempt to mentally paralyze him. An idol (blue) flies towards Xhanfaerd.

*R1T12:* Aron moves down past Xhanfaerd and onto the lower set of stairs, taking out her short sword. But instead of stabbing at stone with pointy metal (which in her case would be foolish), she begins dancing. It isn't an inspiring dance to help Xhanfaerd be sharper in battle. Rather it is, shall we say .... a bit .... distracting.

Book, roll a Will save. But instead of your normal Will save, use a total of a +16 modifier!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 25. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! DELAYING!!!
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Fronaldo failed against it).
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). 
Aron: 12. Using Distraction to bring Book out of fascination.
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Book, you were effectively delaying while fascinated. Aron's dance has, uh, made you sweat some and if you have a collar, you're pulling at it. But it is enough to knock you out of your fascination. What do you do?

Red and Brown idols on deck/in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Fronaldo failed against it).
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). 
Aron: 12. Using Distraction to bring Book out of fascination.
Book: 11. 
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Book swings back with his arm. His whip lashes out towards the idol in front of him. While his aim is perfect, he realizes this tactic just won't work on these things.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

These things are size "Diminutive" .... smaller than Tiny. So, basically a few inches high ... significantly smaller than even a housecat, so there's no real means to wrap around.

Second, the thing is animate .... it is a "creature" ... not an "object."

*R1T9-8:* Red doesn't really seem to move much at all but to turn towards Aron and Xhanfaerd. Brown, on the other hand, seems to turn towards Book.

Book, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). 
Aron: 12. HELD by _hold person_ (DC 14) til R6T9!!!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked!
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* It isn't an easy fight, but Book manages to barely throw off onerous attempt to shut his body down through his mind.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T16:* The Green idol likewise tries to shut down Book.

Book, roll a Will save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). 
Aron: 12. HELD by _hold person_ (DC 14) til R6T9!!!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked!
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Once again, Book resists the mental paralysis, but far more easily this time as he knows what to expect.

*R2T15:* Fronaldo gets to the top of the western stairway and opens the door.

*R2T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Aron (held) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (36:36). 
Aron: 12. HELD by _hold person_ (DC 14) til R6T9!!!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked!
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Since one of the idols went close, Xhanfaerd attempts to hit it with his harmony breaking hammer, striking it soundly for *6 mod*.

*R2T13:* Blue steps down into Aron's square, slamming her with its teensy fist for a surprising *7*.

*R2T12:* Aron throws off the mental paralysis. She steps out of the color field to stand next to Xhanfaerd, and begins to dance again. This time, the dance is more energetic, filling Xhanfaerd and Book with courage.

*R2T11:* Book, now that you know these creatures are too squirrely to just snap up with your whip. What do you do?

Idols on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. FASCINATED by _hypnotic pattern_!!! Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour).
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14.
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (30:36). RS.
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked!
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_!!!
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (36:36). Concentrating on _hypnotic pattern_ (Book failed against it).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* *"Alright, fine..."* Book says, steps back and reaches out with his whip again... This time to hit. His whip snaps and a chunk of the idol is struck off for *9 mod*. 

*R2T9-8:* Some of the sparkly, distracting lights begin to wink out. Red flies off of its podium and up the stairs to go into Aron's space. Xhanfaerd hits it for *13 mod*, but Aron doesn't land a solid enough blow. The idol's tiny fist hits Aron in her left shoulder, but she seems unharmed by it. Brown, meanwhile, doesn't follow Book. There is a feeling of dread that momentarily washes over Book, but he manages to ignore it.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T16:* Green doesn't move, either, and Book feels the same feelings of dread, but this time, he just can't resist the onslaught. Book is now afraid. Perhaps not necessarily of the idols themselves, but that his trespass in this place does not go unnoticed ... and will not go unpunished.

*R3T15:*  Fronaldo, realizing he is making poor time, pops an extract and then zooms into the hallway above.

*R3T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_.
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Azlanti Idol (Blue): 13. (30:36). RS.
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!!
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (23:36). 
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (27:36).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Xhanfaerd keeps smashing the blue idol, his hammer shining this time, pounding the thing for *28 mod*, and noticing that Aron doesn't need any healing.

*R3T13:* The blue idol closes on Xhanfaerd, but gets smashed into rubble in trying to do so. But as soon as that happens, lights are given off by the idol. The floating lights swirl around and split apart and flow into Xhanfaerd, Book, and Aronnahar ... giving each of them insight into how to open the Pillars of Light on the upper level of the ziggurat.

*R3T12:* Aron continues to dance for inspiration to self and others.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_ "That's it! These idols are keepers of secrets. Destroying them release those secrets!"_
She steps down the stairs and then thrusts up, her sword smacking against the idol.

*R3T11:* Book, you hear that brute force is the key not only to smashing the idols, but also to the Pillars of Light above that stymied the party a couple days ago. What do you do?

Idols on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (36:36). 
Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_.
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!!
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (23:36). 
Azlanti Idol (Brown): 8. (27:36). 

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Book once again swipes out with his whip at the idol in front of him, cracking it soundly for *19 mod*.*Spoiler: Crit Bonus, Hack & Slash*
Show

All of your critical threats against that target gain a +3 bonus to Severity Checks for the next three rounds.

*R3T9-8:* The last of the phantasmagoric colors wink out of view. Red steps into Aron's square to swing at her, but they miss each other. Brown likewise flies towards Book, but Book catches his whip around the thing and using its momentum against it, swings it into the wall where it is then destroyed. Brown's destruction, like Blue's releases light that infuses the three heroes with more knowledge of the working of the Pillars of Light.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T16:* Green then flies towards Book, but Book is incredibly agile and cracks that one for *9 mod*. It still gets close to Book, though and swings at him.

*R4T14:* Xhanfaerd, you are hasted. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (27:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage!
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!! AOO used.
Azlanti Idol (Red): 9. (23:36). 

Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_. Well off-map.

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Faced once again with creatures resilient to parts of his arsenal, Xhanfaerd attempts to smash it at full speed. The first hits for *14 mod*, the second for *7 mod*, and the final just barely tags it ... but that's enough to destroy it .... releasing another light show and infusing the three heroes with more intuitive information regarding the Pillars of Light.

*R4T12:* Aron continues her inspiring dance. She goes over to help Book, but her short sword doesn't penetrate the last idol's stone.

*R4T11:* Book, the thing is in your square with you. What do you do?

Green idol on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (27:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage! RS.
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!! AOO used.

Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_. Well off-map.

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Book steps to the east and attacks the wee idol again with his whip, but despite Aron's performance, the overall existential dread that Book feels diminishes his power and he is unable to penetrate the creature's stony hide. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T16:* The idol stands there, seemingly doing nothing, though still in a guarded stance.

*R5T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (27:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
* IF/THEN: I'll redirect damage on allies to myself with Martyrdom, and I'll  initiate body of delusion to halve the first damage of more than 15,  spending focus if appropriate to apply it to an ally.
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage! RS.
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!! AOO used.

Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_. Well off-map.

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Xhanfaerd moves in melee range, and attempts to hammer the statue, and with the magic of speed and inpsiration only just lands the blow, doing *16 mod*.

*R5T12:*  Aron continues her dance, backing away a little.

*R5T11:* Book, what do you do?

Idol on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (11:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage! Short Sword in hand.
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!! 

Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_. Well off-map.

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Book once again strikes out with his whip, but the leather snaps hard but ineffectually against the stone.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T16:* The idol is still, as the colors swirl at its midsection, but nothing seems to happen.

*R6T14:* Xhanfaerd, hasted and inspired, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (11:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage! Short Sword in hand.
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!! 

Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_. Well off-map.

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Having hit once already, Xhanfaerd unleashes two hammer strikes. Really, the first strike was enough to shatter it, but the second made sure those pieces of rubble were bits of gravel. "*I hope that's enough!*" 

And it must be, for light erupts from the "corpse" of that idol to infuse the three of you again with an intuitive knowledge (not something you can ask questions about consciously) about operating the Pillars of Light above.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE: +2 morale bonus saves vs charm and fear effects, and +2 competence on attack and weapon damage rolls.
Azlanti Idol (Green): 16. (11:36). 
Xhanfaerd: 14. Earthbreaker in hand. _Haste_ til R7T14. 
Aron: 12. Inspire Courage! Short Sword in hand.
Book: 11. Use Dodging Panache if attacked! SHAKEN for 5 minutes!!! 

Fronaldo: 15. Magic dagger in hand. Following SUGGESTION to go home (lasts 1 hour). _Expeditious retreat_. Well off-map.

*DESTROYED*
Azlanti idol (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

Fronaldo slipped into the water underneath the thick, scummy algae, only to find that he is not alone. He slips into a whole batch of slimy bugs under the water that swarm him! They attach themselves to him and he takes *5 damage + 1 STR damage + 1 CON damage* from blood loss as these things are all about him and suck at his blood.

Fronaldo, roll two Fort saves in this specific order:
1)  Fort save vs. distraction.
2)  Fort save vs. poison.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28.
Xhanfaerd: 22.
Book: 7.
Aron: 4.
Leech Swarm #1: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T28:* Fronaldo pops his head up and calls out, *Bad Idea! bad idea! Help!*

Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28.
Xhanfaerd: 22.
Book: 7.
Aron: 4.
Leech Swarm #1: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* Fronaldo hops out of the water and moves up the ramp away from the others. But the ramp is slick with algae (difficult terrain), so has no more time for anything else. *Stay back!*he calls, in warning of what he has planned.

*R1T22:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28.
Xhanfaerd: 22.
Book: 7.
Aron: 4.
Leech Swarm #1: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"Away from the water!"_
Xhanfaerd moves away as well, before getting ready to cast a spell.

*R1T7:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28.
Xhanfaerd: 22. Readying a spell : when the swarm's turn starts, he'll cast Stone Call  as far away from the party as he can, as long as every pc that acted in  between moved away. He'll redirect damage suffered by allies to himself. *Bludgeoning damage* - (2d6)[*9*]
Book: 7.
Aron: 4.
Leech Swarm #1: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Book does his best to tumble past Frondalo to the south. 

*R1T4:* Aron backs away with the others.

*R1T3:* There is a churning of the water, but nothing comes out of the water.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Fronaldo, there are several leeches on you now, but outside of the swarm they don't do amount to anything unless you leave them there.  What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28.
Xhanfaerd: 22. Readying a spell : when the swarm's turn starts, he'll cast Stone Call  as far away from the party as he can, as long as every pc that acted in  between moved away. He'll redirect damage suffered by allies to himself. *Bludgeoning damage* - (2d6)[*9*]
Book: 7.
Aron: 4.
Leech Swarm #1: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

For the most part, Fronaldo keeps much of the snakes at bay, but sure enough ...

*Surprise Round ...

S25:* A purple-and-black snake darts at Fronaldo, just missing.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* The snake recovers quickly and this time scores a hit on Fronaldo's upper left leg for *4*. Only Fronaldo's skill and training against venomous creatures keeps him from being poisoned as well.

*R1T13:* Fronaldo, you have a torch in one hand. The torch is what is needed for you to treat this entire snakey area as difficult terrain. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Violet Mamba #1: 25. (20:20).
Fronaldo: 13.
Aron: 11.
Book: 9.
Xhanfaerd: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Ouch! I am not seriously injured._
The wily goblin pulls his magic dagger from his bandolier and slashes at the snake with for *10*.

*R1T11:* Aron takes out a wand and touches it to Fronaldo, so that now there are four Fronaldos.

*R1T9:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Violet Mamba #1: 25. (10:20).
Fronaldo: 13. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 11. Torch and _wand of mirror image_ in hand.
Book: 9.
Xhanfaerd: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Book, already as close to Fronaldo as possible without special actions to move into the field of snakes past Fronaldo, realizes his whip was already in his hand the instant danger was occurring! *Spoiler: Book >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo, clear a space with your torch and set it down, then I'll move up, put mine down and the rest follow suit..."_

*R1T6:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Snake on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Violet Mamba #1: 25. (10:20).
Fronaldo: 13. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 11. Torch and _wand of mirror image_ in hand.
Book: 9. Whip and torch.
Xhanfaerd: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Keeping his hammer on his back for now, Xhanfaerd launches a volley of force missiles. "*If other bigger snakes are hidden in there, we'll have to deal with the swarm directly!*" 

He didn't see the much smaller snake attacking Fronaldo, so shoots one of the larger ones in the mass, splattering it with a magic missile.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* The purple-and-black snake, which is not that big - but certainly aggressive, snaps at Fronaldo, missing even an image.

*R2T13:* Fronaldo, you are wielding dagger and torch. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Violet Mamba #1: 25. (10:20).
Fronaldo: 13. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 11. Torch and _wand of mirror image_ in hand.
Book: 9. Whip and torch.
Xhanfaerd: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Fronaldo swings at the snake using torch and dagger. The torch misses wildly, as it depends on power, but the dagger is a beautiful thrust doing a soft crit of *10 + disabled*. 

*R2T11:* Aron puts away the wand, and takes out her whip.

*R2T9:* Book, you have whip and torch in hand, and you can see the snake that Fronaldo disabled. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Snake on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Violet Mamba #1: 25. (0:20). DISABLED!!!
Fronaldo: 13. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 11. Torch and _wand of mirror image_ in hand.
Book: 9. Whip and torch.
Xhanfaerd: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Book takes a swipe at the main bad noodle that is attacking Fronaldo, cutting it in half.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 13. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 11. Torch and _wand of mirror image_ in hand.
Book: 9. Whip and torch.
Xhanfaerd: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo and the rest only move five feet before another snake shows itself to be far more aggressive than the rest.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S14:* Book gets bit in the calf for *3* by a snake with purple-and-black rings, but Book resists the poison.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* Book, you have whip and torch in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 23. Whip and torch.
Violet Mamba: 14.
Xhanfaerd: 14.
Fronaldo: 11. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 10. Torch and whip in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Book lashes out with his whip at the snek that bit him for *15*, doing significant damage and terrorizing it badly enough that it defecates.

*R1T14:* Of course, terror to an aggressive snake means attacking in terror rather than running away. It snaps at Book.

*R1T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 23. Whip and torch.
Violet Mamba: 14. (5:20). SHAKEN!!!
Xhanfaerd: 13.
Fronaldo: 11. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 10. Torch and whip in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Though in the back, Xhanfaerd gets into his most powerful stance, but otherwise doesn't want to spread out the party in the den of snakes. 

*R1T11:* Fronaldo what do you do?Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 23. Whip and torch.
Violet Mamba: 14. (5:20). SHAKEN!!!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_.
Fronaldo: 11. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 10. Torch and whip in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* With his dagger, Fronaldo slashes at the serpent harrying Book, firmly dropping it!

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 23. Whip and torch.
Violet Mamba: 14. (5:20). SHAKEN!!!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_.
Fronaldo: 11. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Aron: 10. Torch and whip in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S15:* Another one of these violet-and-black snakes is poised to strike at Book, but he is ready! Book, what do you do? This is a surprise round, so a MA or SA, not both.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aron: 18. Torch and whip in hand.
Book: 15. Whip and torch.
Violet Mamba: 14. (20:20). 
Fronaldo: 12. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Xhanfaerd: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*S15:* Book, sensing the pending attack, quickly lashes out with his whip, destroying the snake outright.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Aron: 18. Torch and whip in hand.
Book: 15. Whip and torch.
Violet Mamba: 14. (20:20). 
Fronaldo: 12. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images).
Xhanfaerd: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

Fronaldo moves forward, the waving of the torch making what is effectively difficult terrain for everyone as nobody can let up on torch waving.

It is only a few steps south for everyone, but some care in doing this.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S17:* A much larger snake that neither of the two front-men (Book, Fronaldo) rears up ... smaller snakes falling off part of its mass. It doesn't look at all like the purple-and-black ringed snakes that have been so aggressive. It must sense Aron's lack of awareness and fatigue and bites Aron on her right shoulder for *12 mod*. This also isn't a viper, but a constrictor as is evidenced by it handily coiling around Aron and holding her fast.

*S13:* Too her credit, Aron had noticed it, but just wasn't as fast as her aggressor. She doesn't try to out-wrestle a constrictor, but tries to stall so her men can save her. She is able to concentrate in the grapple as she drops her whip on the ground and her soft voice intones a spell at her loudest (which isn't that loud). This makes the effect of the spell, a piercing cone of sound blasting towards the western wall, tremendous in comparison. The constrictor amazingly wriggles around to not take the full blast of sound, but many of the day-worker extras snakes (including Joe "Darter" Dutton) get blasted who aren't so lucky, leaving a large swath of dead snakes. Still, the constrictor only takes *4 sonic*.

*S6:* There is yet another purple-and-black snake that even Aron didn't notice that darts at Fronaldo (who ducks out of the way).

*S5:* Xhanfaerd, like Aron you were aware of the ambush, but were not fast enough to do anything about it. You are right next to a large (Purple) snake that is grappling Aron. What do you do? 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). 
Book: 18. Whip and torch. 
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (87:91). Stealth 23. GRAPPLING Aron!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. Perception 26. GRAPPLED by python!!!
Violet Mamba: 6. 
Xhanfaerd: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*S5:* Xhanfaerd drops his torch and grabs his hammer.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Book on deck, Constrictor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). 
Book: 18. Whip and torch. 
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (87:91). Stealth 23. GRAPPLING Aron!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. Perception 26. GRAPPLED by python!!!
Violet Mamba: 6. 
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Fronaldo swings at the purple and black snake with his dagger, disemboweling the serpent for *25 + 2 CON (+1d3 bleed)*, dropping it.

*R1T18:* Book, what do you do?

Constrictor on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). 
Book: 18. Whip and torch. 
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (87:91). Stealth 23. GRAPPLING Aron!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. Perception 26. GRAPPLED by python!!!
 Violet Mamba: 6. (-7:20, 12:14 CON). 1d3 BLEED!!! DYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Book turns to Aron, drops his torch and whip, and draws his sidearm. He  reaches out to grab the constrictor by the head, but the head deftly slips away from him.

*R1T17:* Of course, as the head turns away, it is coiling around and squeezing and biting Aron for a total of *13 mod*.

*R1T13:* Aron concentrates in the grapple, and casts a spell on herself for *11 healing*.

*R1T5:* Xhanfaerd, torch is dropped and earthbreaker in hand. BSG stance active. What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). 
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (87:91). GRAPPLING Aron!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. GRAPPLED by python!!!
 Violet Mamba: 6. (-9:20, 12:14 CON). 1d3 BLEED!!! DYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Now ready, Xhanfaerd finally unleashes the hammer strike he had in mind earlier, nailing it for *22*, and showing some vulnerable spots for allies. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Book on deck, Constrictor in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). 
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (75:91). GRAPPLING Aron!!! SHAKEN!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. GRAPPLED by python!!!
 Violet Mamba: 6. (-9:20, 12:14 CON). 1d3 BLEED!!! DYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Fronaldo flips his magic dagger at the constrictor, trying to pierce a vital area. The dagger strikes for *17,* having been aided by Xhanfaerd. 

*R2T18:* Book, pepperbox in hand. Because the constrictor is in a grapple, holding the snake won't give you a tactical advantage to shoot it. Also, because it is grappling, it doesn't threaten you, so just like it didn't attack Fronaldo, if you use your sidearm at point-blank range, it can't counterattack you. What do you do?

Constrictor on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Dagger will return at top of next turn.
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (58:91). GRAPPLING Aron!!! SHAKEN!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. GRAPPLED by python!!!
 Violet Mamba: 6. (-9:20, 12:14 CON). 1d3 BLEED!!! DYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* As he has it in his hand, Book will take careful aim with his wembling Trembly, and fire point-blank, hitting it for *14*.

*R2T17:* With its many wounds, especially that last concussion, the constrictor loses its grip on Aron.

*R2T13:* Now free, Aron carefully casts a spell of protection on herself. With torch in hand she leaves the structure and down the stairs. The constrictor seems totally uninterested in her.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Not that anyone cares, but those little vipers are 'violet mambas,' a particularly agressive breed. The constructor is a Mwangi ringed python."_

*R2T5:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Dagger will return at top of next turn.
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (44:91). SHAKEN!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. _Sanctuary_.
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

*DEAD*
Violet Mamba.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Swirling his hammer around, the Magaambyan initiate strikes down, aiming at the tender belly of the snake for *19*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Fronaldo, your dagger returns to your hand. What do you do?

Book on deck, Mwangi ringed python in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Dagger will return at top of next turn.
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (25:91). SHAKEN!!!
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. _Sanctuary_.
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

*DEAD*
Violet Mamba.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Fronaldo throws his small dagger at the constrictor once again, but not before it snaps at him. Fronaldo ducks underneath and sails the dagger in for *12*. 

*R3T18:* Book, what do you do?

Mwangi ringed python on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Dagger will return at top of next turn.
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (13:91). SHAKEN!!! AOO used.
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. _Sanctuary_.
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

*DEAD*
Violet Mamba.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Book lashes out with his whip at the boa python, slashing it for 17, and dropping it.

Aron follows up by putting the torch to its head (maybe a few times) as Fronaldo's dagger comes back to him.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 27. Torch and magic dagger in hand. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Dagger will return at top of next turn.
Book: 18. Whip and torch dropped. Pepperbox in hand.
Mwangi Ringed Python: 17. (13:91). SHAKEN!!! AOO used.
Aron: 13. Torch in hand. Whip dropped. _Sanctuary_.
Xhanfaerd: 5. Torch dropped. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black Seraph's Glare_.

*DEAD*
Violet Mamba.

----------


## lostsole31

As soon as Fronaldo hops the barrier, there is a blue flash from something on the obstacle, and a lot of the standing water the PCs have been stomping through (not enough to affect terrain movement) suddenly pulls together and grows and colesces into some type of hybrid shape of something vaguely humanoid and ophidian, standing as tall as the aqueduct tunnel, but with a length trailing considerably beyond for several times the height of a man!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* "Big Blue" attacks the closest opponent (Xhanfaerd), forming fists made of water, and winding up for extra power. It's first strike pounds Xhanfaerd in the head for a light wound that does *36 + special**, and the second massive fist hits Xhanfaerd in the gut for *20*.

*R1T22:* Fronaldo, the obstacle is something you can fully take cover behind, or fight behind to give you cover. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. Whip in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Not sure what to do with this water creature, Fronaldo draws a dagger and beckons to the others.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Hurry! This way!_
 

*R1T17:* Aron contacts her friends via collective.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"This is a huge water elemental. As an elemental, it has no bodily processes or weak points the way we know it, and as an outsider it is tough and good at combat. I know a water elemental can drench an area and put out fires, but I don't know anything else."_
She steps in front of Book, for whatever good that might do, and concentrates on a spell, touching Xhanfaerd for *20 healing*.

*R1T15:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22.
Aron: 17.
* *22* on assessment.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Book looks up and up and out over the massive creature, recognizing it as a super-size drink of a water elemental, but nothing more than that.*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

_"Everyone fall back, out of the water. Make it squeeze while we attack it from outside the aqueduct."_
He grabs his whip as he begins moving west, focusing on acrobatics and defense. He isn't acrobatic enough, but as this thing attacks him, Book's complicated movements and whipsnapping seems to disturb it as it misses wildly. Book hops up onto and then off the obstacle.

*R1T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. SICKENED til R3T15!!! AOO used.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22.
Aron: 17.
* *22* on assessment.
Book: 15. TD.
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Reeling from the impact, Xhanfaerd nonetheless takes his stance, before attempting to strike with a shiny, silvery hammer. His hammer just glances along the surface of the water, but is ineffective.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*"Wait, what happened?"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Big Blue seems to be put off by something by Book, but was just attacked by a silvery whatsit, so it throws itself in attacks against that guy. That wonkiness, since it is putting full power in its swing, seems to affect it even with attacking the Mwangi as a big fist collides with Xhanfaerd's magic armor but doesn't penetrate and in fact its strike goes wild. It tries again, and again Xhanfaerd's armor luckily stops it cold (as his stance protects him).

*R2T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. SICKENED til R3T15!!! 
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. TD.
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
* Defenses :
- Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.
- No action : Martyrdom wise, I'll redirect the first attack hitting someone else to myself, spending PP to reduce it accordingly.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Both over the collective and with his voice Fronaldo shouts, *Come on!* 

He whips his dagger at the water creature from behind the wall. His dagger gets caught up in the whirling, walking maelstrom of water, having made no seeming effect.

*R2T17:* Aron concentrates on a spell, and then facing southeast she lets loose the spell which sounds a jarring series of sonic notes that transform into razor sharp, crystalline shards. The water elemental proves to be very "fluid" in motion, managing to deflect all of the spell effortlessly. She then tries to acrobatically move towards the low wall, but a huge fist follows her, hitting her in her right calf. She is fine, but Xhanfaerd instantly uses his powers to reduce the blow completely.

*R2T15:* Book, you were using total defense. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Big Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. SICKENED til R3T15!!! 
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger due to return next round.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. TD.
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
* Defenses :
- Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Book stays where he is in a defensive position but makes some incredibly  technical moves with his whip, demonstrating his ability with the  weapon. Big Blue seems oblivious to Book's whip-cracking.

*R2T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. SICKENED til R3T15!!! 
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger due to return next round.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. T
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
* Defenses :
- Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* With a new hammer spin, Xhanfaerd attempts to create an opening in the creature's defenses, but finds that the creature's watery form knocks the earthbreaker aside. Still, the earthbreaker pushed in hard, so Xhanfaerd knows he must have been close to landing a blow. Meanwhile, his allies all sense possible openings in attack on Big Blue.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:* Big Blue still seems perturbed by Book's whip-snapping. Less of an emotion from an elemental and more of an unfamiliar whipping motion that it tries to follow while dealing with its closer enemy. It also deals with the strange defenses of its current opponent, so changes tactics, going more for accuracy than power. The changeup pays off as Xhanfaerd gets hit in the knee for *10*. It then slams Xhafaerd in the chest for *14*.

*R3T22:* Fronaldo's magic dagger, which has been swirling in the maelstrom of the thing's outer "body" spits out to the west until Fronaldo catches it. Fronaldo, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale to attack rolls.
Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. SICKENED til R3T15!!! No RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
* Defenses :
- Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.
- No action : Martyrdom wise, I'll redirect the first attack hitting someone else to myself, spending PP to reduce it accordingly.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

_What are you waiting for, Xhan?!_
Fronaldo flips his dagger at the water elemental. Once again, the dagger gets scooped up in a whirling mass of water like so much detritus.

*R3T17:* Aron sends her thoughts out..*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Let's head outside, where there is no standing water. Maybe that will weaken it. Xhanfaerd, if you have to fight, go defensive and make a fighting withdrawal to lead it after us."_
She hops up onto the obstacle, and then back down the other side.

*R3T15:* Book, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Big Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale to attack rolls.
Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. SICKENED til R3T15!!! No RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger to return next round.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
* Defenses :
- Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.
- No action : Martyrdom wise, I'll redirect the first attack hitting someone else to myself, spending PP to reduce it accordingly.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Book follows Aron's advice and heads outside.

*R3T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale to attack rolls.
Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. SICKENED til R3T15!!! No RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger to return next round.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
* Defenses :
- Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.
- No action : Martyrdom wise, I'll redirect the first attack hitting someone else to myself, spending PP to reduce it accordingly.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Xhanfaerd seems to only realise now that his feet are in water, but draws back nonetheless, clearly somewhat confused.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

"_What happened? How did we get here?_"
As he pulls away, Big Blue lights up his _mage armor_ with a fist that doesn't connect. Xhanfaerd hops up onto the obstacle, and casts an additional defense on himself. He is also no longer standing in water on the obstacle.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* Big Blue follows and throws a wicked sideswipe to Xhanfaerd's left leg for *33*, with Xhanfaerd's leg bones miraculously not breaking. But Xhanfard looks to be in dire peril as another fist hits him in the stomach and lower abdomen for *16*, dropping Xhanfaerd on top of the obstacle, his earthbreaker falling out of his hands. The collective drops.

*R4T22:* Fronaldo's dagger speeds out of the swirl and back to his hands. What does he do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale to attack rolls.
Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. No RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger to return next round.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. DYING!!! Collective dropped.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* *Grab Xhan!* yells Fronaldo. He prepares to assist with his free hand and mighty strength. 

*R4T17:* Aron goes outside to a point where she can still see Xhanfaerd.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Book)*
Show

 *"That's on you, Book! I need to give him from bleeding out."*

She casts _stabilize_ on the half-elf so he doesn't wake up and draw attention to just be killed outright.

*R4T15:* Book, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Fronaldo in the hole (unless readied action occurs) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale to attack rolls.
Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. No RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. READIED to aid the effort to pull Xhan.
Aron: 17.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. STABLE!!! Collective dropped.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Book acrobatically dashes in to grab his fallen comrade, but not acrobatically enough as Big Blue slams Book in the chest for *11*. He drops his whip and grabs ahold of Xhanfaerd and even with Fronaldo's help, the very best they can do is pull the beefy boy with a lot of gear five feet off the obstacle, and Fronaldo has to drop his magic dagger to do so as well.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T24:* Big Blue goes pack to a more power-focused attack ... now concentrating on poor little Fronaldo! The goblin gets hit in the upper back for *17*, and then in the head for *23*.

*R5T17:* Aron moves back in while drawing a wand and acrobatically jumps up onto the obstacle. She activates the wand on herself and now has 5 _mirror images_.

*R15.1-.0:* Fronaldo and Book, do you work together to pull Xhanfaerd back away another five feet?*Spoiler: Lifting/ Dragging*
Show

It takes both of you together, using both hands, as a FRA each, to drag Xhanfaerd a maximum of 5'. You can do no more than that. Even without his earthbreaker, Xhanfaerd is such a beefy boy and is toting so much equipment that the two of you can only drag him at best.

When you drag him, you lose your DEX bonus to AC. This is NOT the same as "being flat-footed" ... in the same was as using Acrobatics to balance, or using Climb checks without a Climb speed likewise makes you lose DEX bonus to AC, even for those who have uncanny dodge. So, you get to move Xhanfaerd, but it is incredibly dangerous. That said, Aron is now in Big Blue's grill, so that won't help against AOO (you can't "drag acrobatically"), but hopefully it will keep it from focusing its FAAs on the two of you if you do.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (5 images).
Fronaldo: 15.1. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. STABLE!!! Collective dropped.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15.1:* *Meep!* squeaks Fronaldo. Ducking out of the way, he moves West and then North to help Book next turn. Even though he withdrew, he still gets pounded in the kidneys for *19* as he repositions. Fronaldo coughs up blood, knowing he can't take much more of that.

*RT15:* Book, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. AOO used.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (5 images).
Fronaldo: 15.1. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. STABLE!!! Collective dropped.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Book will wait for Fronaldo to get closer again to try to maneuver the cor... er... body... Xhan out of danger. 

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T24:* Sure enough, Big Blue has this very noticeable person (Aron) standing as tall as she can against it. On the obstacle, she is also outside of standing water. It throws its power in two slams against her, but she completely dodges both - no images even effected.

*R6T17:* Aron deliberately does not acrobatically hop over to the other thick side of the obstacle, missing the expected - and even asked for - AOO. She practically floats to the other side. Not only did she make the elemental eat its AOO, but she is also covering Xhanfaerd and Fronaldo.

*R6T15.1-.0:* Fronaldo and Book start situating themselves to drag Xhanfaerd, but it is awkward and they both have to squeeze into the same space so that next round they can lead Xhanfaerd out the entrance.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T24:* Big Blue is now more careful in its attacks, as Aron was so hard to hit. An image eats a would-be crit, and another image is poofed by the second swing.

*R7T17:* Aron begins casting a spell, but doesn't concentrate defensively. An image gets dispelled by the AOO, but the AOO is used. She reaches way down to touch the fallen Xhanfaerd, healing him for *15*. As Xhanfaerd begins to come to wakefulness, he hears Aron's soft voice in Elven say, *Spoiler: Elven*
Show

*<*"Xhanfaerd, keep your eyes shut. Let yourself be dragged by the boys. I'll let you know when you are out of reach. You make yourself a target, he'll squash you."*>*

*R7T15.1-.0:* Fronaldo and Book, the heat off of them even though they are squeezing, begin dragging Xhanfaerd.

*R7T14:* Xhanfaerd, do you delay per Aron's recommendation? You feel yourself dragged a few feet by the hands of Book and Fronaldo.

Big Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. AOO.
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (2 images).
Fronaldo: 15.1. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. STABLE!!! Collective dropped.
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Xhanfaerd doesn't move for now, wisely delaying ...

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T24:* Big Blue swings twice, removing the last two images Aron had.

*R8T17:* Aron taps herself with the wand again, giving herself 4 new images. She then offers herself up again as she hops off the obstacle and the elemental completely misses her. When she lands, her shortsword is in her other hand. *"Keep down, Xhanfaerd."*

*R8T15.1-14:* Fronaldo and Book, shmushed up together in the entryway, step up/off/out of the lip of the entryway onto the grass behind them, dragging Xhanfaerd to the narrow entryway.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9...

R9T24:* Despite all of the images, Big Blue still manages to crit Aron with its first swing, rupturing one of her internal organs for *19 + (1d4 bleed)*, and the second swing gets rid of an image.

*R9T17:* Aron steps back after taking *3 bleed*, casting a spell on herself to hopefully make the elemental ignore her. *"As soon as you are outside, get him on his feet and back off!"*

*R9T15.1-15:* Book and Fronaldo drag Xhanfaerd outside. Getting dragged over the broken stony lip of the old aqueduct was particularly uncomfortable for Xhanfaerd, but at least he's outside now. *"Out of reach,"* says Aron.

*R9T14:* Xhanfaerd, do you come out of delay, or stay in delay?

Big Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. 
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). BLEED 1d4, which can only be healed with magic, but can be halved w/ a DC 25 Heal check.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save.
Fronaldo: 15.1. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. DELAYING!!!
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Xhanfaerd stands up, and walks somewhat away, looking for his weapon. "*I'll have to rely on spells then!*" 

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T24:* Big Blue no longer swings at Aron, but looks around and smashes the wall to its left (south) with its fists, doing a total of *28 mod*.

*R10T17:* Aron takes *4 bleed*. She puts away her wand and casts a spell on herself for *19 healing*, which stops the internal hemorrhaging.

*R10T16:* Fronaldo, what do you do? You must vacate that square.

Book on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T16:* *What now?!*Fronaldo asks as takes a step to the north. He retrieves vial from his belt and drinks it for *12 healing*.

*R10T15:* Book, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Big Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. 
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
*  Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* *"I don't think I have anything that will affect  that big drink of water! We may have to withdraw from this one! Aron,  get out of there!"* Book shouts as he pulls out his sidearm and looks at it. 

Aron turns around briefly and simply says, and you might not hear it but you see her mouth it, *"Sanctuary spell."*
*Spoiler: Book*
Show

Book both perceives this and understands what a sanctuary spell is ... a spell that, if successful, means an opponent cannot attack you. With her standing in the doorway right now, the spell must be working, because it has to beat down the wall to get to the rest of you, and it isn't attacking her anymore. Just trying to move her out of the way, even if not damaging, in most magical spell theory circles would be considered an "attack."

So, she is saving your hides right now.

*R10T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (95:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. Pepperbox in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
*  Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Xhanfaerd throws a volley of force projectiles at the big blue, with all three ripping into it for *14 force*. 

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T24:* Big Blue pounds against the old aqueduct walls, doing *22 mod* total.

*R11T17:* Aron casts a spell on herself that heals the remainder of her wounds.

*R11T16:* Fronaldo, you also know that Aron had cast _sanctuary_ on herself, and the elemental is obviously affected by it as it doesn't try to attack her or at least move her out of the way, forced to try to knock down the walls to get to those it can attack (namely you). What do you do?

Book on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (81:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. Pepperbox in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
*  Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T16:*  Fronaldo will down another healing extract (*15 healing*) and move to behind Aron. *Whats the plan?!*

*"Get back!"* she hisses urgently.

*R11T15:* Book, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Big Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (81:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. Pepperbox in hand.
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
*  Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* Book delays his action. 

*R11T14:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Big Blue on deck, Aron in the hole, Book delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (81:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. Pepperbox in hand. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
*  Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* Xhanfaerd sends another volley of force projectiles that dig into it for *10 force*. "*My bow won't help against that!*" 

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T24:* **POOF!** Big Blue disappears. It doesn't seem to be a delayed effect from Xhanfaerd's missiles as it wasn't that wounded at all.

*Combat Ends ...* 

The post-battle analysis shows that Fronaldo failed to notice a summoning trap on the west side of the obstacle when he passed by. The huge water elemental was summoned for about 1 min: 15 sec.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Big Blue: 24. (71:95). Will last until R12T24. RS. Sanctuary from Aron!
* RS: +12 and +12, 2d6+13.
Aron: 17. _Mirror image_ (3 images). Short sword in hand.
* Sanctuary til R15T17. Big Blue failed the save!
Fronaldo: 16. Magic dagger dropped.
Book: 15. Pepperbox in hand. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 14. _Shield_. Collective dropped. 
* Crit Effect: Lost last hour of memory. DC 20 Heal check (no retry) to regain memories.
*  Defenses :
-No action : I'll reroll my first failed save, or the first successful attack roll against me with it.
-Free action : Counter wise, if I or someone from the party is hit for  more than 20 damage, I'll initiate Body of Delusion to attempt to reduce  the damage, spending PP for it.

----------


## lostsole31

Aron looks at Fronaldo, already making his way across, and back to Book.  She doesn't "say" anything, but the idea is definitely that Book better  get moving. She motions Xhanfaerd to follow behind Book while she follows behind at a small distance behind Fronaldo.

Fronaldo has been able to see three charau-ka so far as he gets out to the little island of rock. He slows to give a chance for Book and Xhanfaerd to make their way some, but as those two are moving, Aron gets onto the plank and has barely begun before the wood of the plank creaks oddly. 

There is a loud shout of alarm from one of the charau-ka inside the room's structure. Everyone in the party instinctively looks over at Aron, who is very embarrassed.

*Begin Round One...

R1T28:* Fronaldo, your speed might still avail you, even if "surprise" is lost. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger w/ Arcanotoxin (Int); Save DC : 18; frequency: 1/ round for 4 rounds; consecutive saves (2). Stealth-33.
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Per-20.
Red Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Per-15.
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Per-7.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Stealth-22.
Book: 14. Stealth-25.
Aron: 8. Stealth-11.
Brown Charau-ka: 6. (30:30). Per-11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* The wily goblin moves forward to the next rock. He drops his  archanotoxin and drinks a quickly prepared extract. He smiles, holds his dagger out, and beckons  the charau-ka to come to him. 

*R1T21-17:* A flurry of activity inside that side room. It seems that two charau-ka dipped clubs into nearby tar buckets, then thrust them into the coals, setting the clubs ablaze.

*R1T15:* Xhanfaerd, you see a charau-ka with a burning brand some distance away in that side room. What do you do? You currently have no running conditions or effects except the collective.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect).
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). 
Xhanfaerd: 15. 
Book: 14. 
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9.
Aron: 8. Stealth-11.
Brown Charau-ka: 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Xhanfaerd, realizing that it's on now, casts _shield_ on himself. He aborts going south but heads north and west, getting behind Aron. 

*R1T14:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect).
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. 
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9.
Aron: 8. Stealth-11.
Brown Charau-ka: 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Book engages full stealth mode and attempts to traverse to the west to see if there is a way to flank the enemy.*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

*"Try to keep them distracted while I flank!"*
 With deft footwork but going slowly to be stealthy, Book crosses west of both large pools to see that the walls of the Temple of the Snake hold much better here than anywhere else, and it doesn't look like he'll be able to flank from this direction.

*R1T11:* A small voice, but one belonging to a male humanoid, calls out in Polyglot, speaking for a bit.*Spoiler: (Aron,) Book, & Xhanfaerd ... sorry Fronaldo*
Show

*"If I may be so bold for the charau-ka leader and for any sensible folk coming upon this location that surely must know how to speak Polyglot, perhaps there is a way we can resolve this so I and my two fellow prisoners need not be, ahem, 'sacrificed for the glory of Ydersius?' I'm sure there's a way we could sacrifice only one or two of the prisoners, but leave me alone, and you would gain a valuable font of knowledge, and our charau-ka hosts be likewise sated in some way? Otherwise, our host will burn us in our tarry bags, and he'd be right to do so!"*
*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

You recognize Gelik Aberwhinge's voice. He's alive!
*Spoiler: Fronaldo*
Show

You don't speak the language, but there is something very familiar about the voice you hear speaking it. Could it be Gelik Aberwhinge?

*R1T9.0:*  A small Female's voice is heard in badly broken Taldane. *"What be said?"*

*R1T8:* *Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo, stop! They have hostages. Gelik is one of them."_
Aron breaks whatever meager stealth she has and calls out in Polyglot.*Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

_"Gelik Aberwhinge, is that you? It's Aron."_

A reply.*Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

_"A-Aron?!?"_

Aron calls again in Polyglot.*Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

_"It's what remains of us, but a new friend. Tell us your situation."_

*R1T6:* A (Brown) charau-ka steps forward with a club, and looks directly downline at Aron ... which means he now sees Fronaldo as well. He speaks in broken Polyglot.*Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

*"I am Gomra, last priest-learner of Raogru you pinkskins kill. I have three sacrifices. What you give me, and we all okay? Or I burn them alive. They in tar bags. My people have fire-clubs. Your pinkskins go poof in fire fast. They near dead. They die fast."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:* Fronaldo, you are now being directly observed, so your Stealth will no longer avail you (he sees you on the plank bridge). You have no clue what's transpired, beyond the short bit that Aron just said and that you thought you heard (despite not understanding the words). What do you do?

Charau-ka on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect).
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealth (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9.
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka: 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T28:* Fronaldo hisses at the Charau-ka Leader in Taldane, *Harm them and you all will dieHard!* The threat effect, for once, is not lessened by the fact it is being delivered  by a small goblin with a small dagger (and great enthusiasm), in part because of the equally small size of its audience.

He bends to pick up his dropped arcanotoxin, only to find it had splutted onto the mossy-messy rock at his feet ... ruined. With great relish and while eyeing the leader the whole time, he simply prepares another arcanotoxin of the same type as before. He mutters something in Goblin to himself about needing to learn the language of the local primary populace at some point, if only they had it as a Goblin Language Elective.

*R2T21-17:* The charau-ka inside the structure don't appear to do anything, except for one whose torch has gone out as the charau-ka reapplies tar and flame to it.

*R2T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Gelik(?) in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). INT arcanotoxin in his off-hand.
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R3T17.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealth (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9.
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka: 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15: * Xhanfaerd nods, still on the defensive, calling out loudly to be heard...*Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

"*But then, what do you seek? What kind of price do you expect for your hostages?*"

*R2T14:* Book maintains his stealth and crosses back to the east, attempting to  make his way round to flank from the northeast or at least see if he can  get to the prisoners to release them.

*R2T11:* The familiar voice calls out, *Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

*"Listen, free me ... I"m very valuable, and I am dear to the people that have come to your home. If you free me, they will not take vengeance, and you still have TWO hostages ... the dwarven cleric, and my deeper cousin to boot!"*

*R2T8:* Aron answers in Polyglot...*Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

*"This suits me fine. He is valuable to me, and I vow that if you deliver him, I will seek no vengeance for my friends whom have died at your hand. You are mighty warriors, and have proven your worth. And if you hand us that gnome, having been in captivity for a couple days, he can tell the story of your terror far and wide."*

*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fro, fall back. Be guarding and tough, but stop threatening outwardly. Book, translate what's happened so far to Fro."_

*R2T6:* Gomra seems to think about this, as best as he can. *Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

*"Yes, Gomra is mighty, but wise. Two sacrifices good. Now jungle shall know of Gomra's power in Tazion. Call off your green dog."*


*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Charau-ka on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held. _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). INT arcanotoxin in his off-hand.
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R3T17.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealth (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T28:* Vibrating with barely contained violence, Fronaldo hisses his  disappointment and retreats behind Aron. He applies the archanotoxin to  his blade once in his new position. 

*R3T21-17: * "Internal" charau-ka delay, except for the same poor guy who one round later, again, has to relight his dud torch.  :Small Smile: 

*R3T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28).
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealth (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Xhanfaerd doesn't seem to like that.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*"No. We can't let them sacrifice those two. Anyone got a way to stop the fire ?"*
 
*R3T14:* Book continues to stealthily make his way around to the east and north in an attempt to flank.*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

*"Apparently Gelik is alive. Hostage with two  others. Negotiating to not burn him so he can spread the word of the  monkey power. It's a ruse of course."*

*R3T11:* Polyglot from Gelik as he continues to shout, *Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

*"However, noble Gomra. Ydersius' sacrifice is best received - as well you know - before the dawn and after dusk. Please be sure not to anger the Headless Horror Himself by being too anxious."*

*R3T8:* Aron's outwards appearance is steely, but inwardly...*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

*"Hahaha!"* she mentally laughs, desperate for some release so as not to conceal her hope. _"No, Xhanfaerd, Gelik just gave us the mechanism by which we have a little time to think about how to save these other hostages. I think we're okay. This is better than all of them being burned for pride, giving us a chance."_

*R3T6:* Polyglot from Gomra, *Spoiler: Polyglot*
Show

*"This is acceptable. Release the annoying one."*

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28).
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T28:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_I will create a diversion and go invisible. I will cut free the prisoners on your signal._
Fronaldo grovels to Aron.* Oh fearsome mistress, Dont send me away!

*The green goblin disappears! (Though Xhanfaerd sees him clearly hide behind Aron and down an extract to disappear.)

*R4T21:* The sound of a club being dropped and movement in the room beyond, and the other charau-ka besides Gomra that were visible disappear into that room.

*R4T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28.
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Xhanfaerd advances toward the rock where Aron is standing.

*R4T14:* Book, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28.
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Gelik: 11.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). 
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Book continues his journey as far and as stealthily fast as he can move.

*R4T8:* Aron stands, likely waiting to receive Gelik.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Stand down. You're desire for 'blood now' is going to get an innocent killed. Gelik engineered for us a way to get him free, think about our options and his knowledge of the space, and then come back on our own terms with time to rescue the others. You going invisibly might down one, but from what Gelik said, they nearly need touch torch to prisoner. I am guessing they are somehow covered in an accelerant or in a bag with such."_

*R4T6:* Gomra simply waits for "the annoying one" to be released.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T28:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Charau-ka on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28.
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Gelik: 11. DELAYING!!!
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T28:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collection*
Show

_I can remain here hidden to watch over the  remaining prisoners and to apprise you if they try to move them or kill  them earlier._
 
*R5T20:* Activity within ....

*R5T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28.
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Gelik: 11. DELAYING!!! Bundle bag untied.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Xhanfaerd steps aside - or more properly, hops to the next rock - getting ready for countermeasures just in case. 

*R5T14:* Book still continues his journey as quickly yet stealthily as he can, going around the far side of the baobab tree.

Aron delays while waiting for Gelik to be let go....

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T28:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28.
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Gelik: 11. DELAYING!!! Bundle bag untied.
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T28:* Fronaldo delays as he hops from one foot to the other invisibly. 

*R6T21-17:* Movement within.

*R6T16:* Fronaldo and Xhanfaerd can actually see Gelik moving foward. He is horribly wounded (disabled) and moving slowly towards the entrance.

*R6T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, charau-ka in the hole, others delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. DELAYING...
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. DELAYING!!!
Gelik: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"Xhan, can you..."*

*R6T15:* Xhanfaerd stays in a readied position.
*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"...add Gelik into..."*

*R6T14:* Book continues his trek around the pond, looking for chances to speed up if he can. He gets to a major decision point .... either he is going to get stopped by the tar pool, or he is going to go a very long way around a wall that he's been around before he can explore new ground. Of course, not advancing ends his need or care to deal with Stealth, and to trust in the situation unfolding ... or to just open up in speed and go along the outside of the internal wall.

What will Book do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. DELAYING...
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R5T21. Club dropped.
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. DELAYING!!!
Gelik: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Book will go around and forsake stealth for speed for now. 
*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"...the collective thingy?*

*R6T21-17:* Movement within.

*R6T16:* Gelik comes carefully hobbling out and along the plank bridge towards Aron.

*R6T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, charau-ka within in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. DELAYING...
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. 
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R7T17. DELAYING!!!
Gelik: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Xhanfaerd extends his mind toward Gelik.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (Gelik)*
Show

"*Gelik, come with us.*"
 
*R6T14:* Book continues to move as quickly as he can clockwise around the lake on the outside of the nearby retaining wall. But to do that, he has to climb over the large elephant statue. When he gets down the other side of the elephant statue, he can see a badly wounded gnome, nearly naked, walking along the planks to Aron, but he doesn't tarry to really look and continues to move deftly along the roots of the nearest baobab.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

**R7T21-17:* Movement within...

*R7T16:* Gelik begins moving more along the path, and Fronaldo has to carefully let him by without giving away his position. He is almost to the "shore."*Spoiler: Gelik >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

_"Oh, I guess. I mean, the options were overwhelming,"_ comes Gelik's glib telepathic reply.

*R7T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Charau-ka in the hole, Aron/ Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. DELAYING...
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R9T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* Xhanfaerd gets ready to douse the captives under water.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

"_I can try to limit the fire if you all want to try something now._"

*R7T14:* Book, what do you do?

Charau-ka within on deck and in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. DELAYING...
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R9T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. DELAYING!!!
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Book continues his trek but will come down to the wall at the water's  edge to stealthily check and see if he can make his way around it. There is no room to "walk" along the "facing" side of the wall to continue moving around.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

By "facing" I mean the part of the wall that faces south and west, as compared to the inside portion that faces north and east.
 
*R7T8:* *Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"What I want .... Xhanfaerd ... Fronaldo ... is to get Gelik to safety, and question him. Heal him if possible, and then come back when the charau-ka aren't on high alert, but before sundown when the hostages would, according to Gelik's ruse, likely be sacrificed. Stand ... down."_

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T16:* Gelik gets to shore, off of the planks, but then turns around because he is badly wounded and all alone, and likely looking for escort.

*R8T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole, Fronaldo delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 28. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. DELAYING...
* _Channel vigor [limbs]_ til R8T28 (haste effect). 
Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R9T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15.5:* Fronaldo ends his delay, noting that his _channel vigor_ ended a split second or two ago, and hurries after Gelik and embraces gently the wounded Gnome.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Gelik)*
Show

_It is great to see you alive Gelik! Here take  this potion. It will help a little until we can get you patched up.  Dont let onoh yeah I am invisible._
Fronaldo takes out a potion of CLW, holding it against Gelik's hand, but Gelik has yet to take it.

*R8T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. 
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R9T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Fronaldo: 15.5. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* Xhanfaerd nods and move out of the pond. He hops deftly to the central rock and down the wooden planking to "shore."

*R8T14:* Book books it to the north and west to find a way around the wall.

*R8T8:* Aron starts to walk back towards shore as well, but carefully so as not to turn her back to the little furry psychos.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9...

R9T17:* Movement within ...

*R9T16:* Gelik takes the potion from Fronaldo and drinks it for 8 healing. He is no longer disabled (but still badly wounded).

*R9T15.5:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R14T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Fronaldo: 15.5. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. 
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15.5:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Where is Book? We are leaving with Gelik for now._
At the same time, Fronaldo speaks aloud, *Where is Book? We are leaving with Gelik for now.*

Fronaldo suprises himself that he actually spoke out loud, though he is far enough away from the charau-ka to have not given away his position.

*R9T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R14T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Fronaldo: 15.5. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. READIED action to follow ...
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* Xhanfaerd opens the way out. "*Let's go.*" *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_Aron's right, we move, recover, and come back for the prisoners before the night._

*R9T14:* Book, what do you do?

Aron on deck, charau-ka in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R14T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Fronaldo: 15.5. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. READIED action to follow ...
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. Being Stealthy (T10).
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Book will head due west and stealthily continue to investigate.*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

*"I think I should continue my reconnoitering but I will return if recommended."*
He moves quite a bit, but then there is a section of ruins that would be too hard to just walk over and would require a Climb. Still, it seems like this spot that he found himself in does not have a way out other than the way he came or to the north.

*R9T8:* Aron moves farther away, heading towards the entrance, moving at a hustle as she doesn't wish to tarry here.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Book)*
Show

_"Book, we are all pulling out to heal up Gelik, and find out what we can. Meet us at the entrance."_

*R9T16-15.9:* Gelik double moves to catch up. Fronaldo follows ...

*R9T15:* Xhanfaerd, are you fine coming out of initiative to go to the entrance? 

Book, same question. Good to come out of initiative to rendezvous at the entrance?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Green Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T21. DELAYING!!!
Red Charau-ka: 20. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R11T20. DELAYING!!!
Blue Charau-ka: 17. (30:30). Club does +1d6 fire til R14T17. 
Gelik: 16.
Fronaldo: 15.5. Magic dagger held w/ INT arcanotoxin (lasts til R12T28). _Invisible_ til R74T28. READIED action to follow ...
Xhanfaerd: 15. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_ til R11T15.
Book: 14. 
Sersheelda: 9. DELAYING!!!
Aron: 8. 
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 6. (30:30). DELAYING!!!
Harrim: -1. DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*"Surprise" Round ...*

Aron begins to play hauntingly beautiful music on her flute, which has the added effect of being inspiring.

*Begin Round One ...

**R1T25:* Xhanfaerd hears Gelik move past him and then on the planks.

*R1T22:* Aron continues to play her haunting-inspiring-beautiful melody, the sound coming right from the entryway now.

*R1T21:* Red looks around curiously and moves right up to the entryway, right at the unseen source of the music, club now in hand as it looks around curiously.

*R1T20:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Red Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). 
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_.
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 19. (30:30). 
Book: 12. 
Blue Charau-ka: 10. (30:30).  
Green Charau-ka: 9. (30:30). 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. 
Harrim: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Fronaldo stabs the Charua-ka he is next to, scoring a deeply hurting crit on Blue for *40 + fatigued + disoriented (+4 bleed)*, dropping it. Now appearing as the other charau-ka look to where the whump sound of their fallen comrade is, they see a blonde goblin taking out a second dagger.

*R1T19:* Gomra (Brown) looks and shrieks something in a language only Book and Xhanfaerd understand.*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

*"We're under attack!!!"*
 Gomra shrieks furiously, and from a pouch he throws two rocks at Fronaldo. He is so flustered and wild that he slips back a few feet and falls prone.

*R1T12:* Book, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Red Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). 
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_. Magic dagger + extra dagger in hand.
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 19. (30:30). SHRIEKING FRENZY til R4T19!!! PRONE!!!
Book: 12. 
 Blue Charau-ka: 10. (-10:30).  DYING!!! 4 BLEED!!!
Green Charau-ka: 9. (30:30). 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. 
Harrim: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:**Spoiler: Book >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

*"Fronaldo, remember to let me go first so we can... Oh... Okay..."*
Book swings his whip at Green, slashing its knee for *31*, dropping it.

*R1T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Red Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). 
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_. Magic dagger + extra dagger in hand.
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 19. (30:30). SHRIEKING FRENZY til R4T19!!! PRONE!!!
Book: 12. 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. 
Harrim: 5. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Charau-ka (1).
 Green Charau-ka: 9. (-1:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Xhanfaerd attempts to get in position to douse the place in water. He has to double move and get past Red since Aron is in the way. It took Xhanfaerd too much movement to get to to this point, but he has eyes on the fire they'll likely use. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...* 

*R2T25:* The bald-pated dwarf's bag gets untied, and he tumbles to the ground - badly injured and disabled from his treatment, but unharmed from this light fall.

*R2T22:* Aron continues to play her music. Her music moves into the room now (jostling Xhanfaerd as she goes), and then she is heard casting a spell ... and the dwarf disappears.

*R2T21:* Red enters a shrieking frenzy and clobbers Book in the head for *5*, but misses with a second attack.

*R2T20:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Brown on deck (literally), Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Harrim: 21.5.
Red Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). SHRIEKING FRENZY til R5T21!!!
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_. Magic dagger + extra dagger in hand.
Brown Charau-ka (Gomra): 19. (30:30). SHRIEKING FRENZY til R4T19!!! PRONE!!!
Book: 12. 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. DELAYING!!!


*DEAD/ OOC*
Charau-ka (1).
 Green Charau-ka: 9. (-1:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Fronaldo grins at the prone charau-ka and feints a dagger thrust at its head before slashing at its lower body, coming in from below it sternum and thrusting upwards to puncture its lung for *41 + disoriented (+4 bleed)*, dropping it.

*R2T12:* Book, what do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Harrim: 21.5.
Red Charau-ka: 21. (30:30). SHRIEKING FRENZY til R5T21!!!
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_. Magic dagger + extra dagger in hand.
Book: 12. 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Charau-ka (2).
 Green Charau-ka: 9. (-1:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Book turns to face the remaining foe and his whip flashes out again in a lightning-quick strike. Book wasn't flanking like he had hoped (no sneak attack), but the snap of the whip still catches the charau-ka in the upper left leg for *21*. *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You flank when you and an ally are directly across from each other. Note that this is a 3D requirement, though that doesn't apply right now in this battle. So if you have an ally at a higher or lower elevation, you have to match elevation in the opposite direction.  Also, remember to remind me about the +6 for swashbuckler's precise strike, just as forceful watch team backup. I almost forgot it.

*R2T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Harrim: 21.5.
Red Charau-ka: 21. (9:30). SHRIEKING FRENZY til R5T21!!!
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_. Magic dagger + extra dagger in hand.
Book: 12. 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Charau-ka (2).
 Green Charau-ka: 9. (-1:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Xhanfaerd focuses and aims at the last charau-ka with his silvered hammer, attempting to heal the captives. His earthbreaker strikes the charau-ka's right hand for *16*, dropping it, while also healing the only visible captive for *9*. She is no longer disabled, but she is bundled up and immobile/ helpless ...

*R2T7:* ... or at least, she seemed that way. There is a sizzling sound as the side of her bag is burned away by acid and the short female humanoid creature hops out. She looks around, critically wounded but guarded even with her rescuers.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Gelik reappears, and uses various phrases in Gnome to try and calm the short female.

*R3T22:* Aron stops playing her flute and reappears. In Taldane she says, *"We have not come to rescue you, only to enslave you again."*

*R3T21.5:* There is movement among a bundle of equipment as a strange symbol is pulled out and held low to the ground. There is a healing prayer intoned, though you do not see the caster nor the recipient. In a curious dialect, a rough, deep voice sighs, *"Not that it matters, for we are all for dust, but that does feel better."*

*R3T20:* Fronaldo, what do you do? 

Book on deck, Xhanfaerd in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Gelik: 25.
Aron: 22. 
Harrim: 21.5.
 Red Charau-ka: 21. (-8:30). DYING!!!
Fronaldo: 20. _Cat's grace_. Magic dagger + extra dagger in hand.
Book: 12. 
Xhanfaerd: 8. _Mage Armor_. _Shield_.
Sersheelda: 7. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Charau-ka (2).
 Green Charau-ka: 9. (-1:30). STABLE!!!

----------


## lostsole31

That is when everyone hears the bestial screeching to the east as three large flying reptiles with distinctive, backwards-sweeping crests decorating their heads appear over the canopy. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28-27:* Red does a flying charge down to Xhanfaerd. The mwangi-Ekujae throws up his arms defensively, but gets bit in his lower left arm for *12* for his troubles. Red sort of does a graceful crossing of paths with Green, also charging, as Green charges Aron to bite her in the upper left thigh for *4 mod*.

*R1T24:* Gelik, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Red Pteranodon: 28. (60:60). Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (60:60). Charged.
Gelik: 24.
Fronaldo: 23.
Aron: 22.
Book: 21. 
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (60:60).
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6.
Xhanfaerd: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Gelik will take a 5 ft step farther down the bridge and begin giving a  speech, with the intent to Inspire Courage. as well as casting Fox's   Cunning on Xhanfaerd.

*R1T23:* Fronaldo, you've never seen Gelik attack performance with such speed and gusto. While Aron might be a more accomplished "performer," it is easy to forget sometimes that Gelik is still the senior "bard." His oration fills you with extra-goblin bravery. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (60:60). Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (60:60). Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23.
Aron: 22.
Book: 21. 
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (60:60).
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6.
Xhanfaerd: 5. 
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *Get Off The Bridge!* shouts Fronaldo. Then the green goblin gathers several vials of various alchemical agents and applies them to his dagger.*Spoiler: Fronaldo*
Show

You don't move anywhere, as Book is one sq. SE of you.
 
*R1T22:* Aron, who really can't shout loudly enough to be heard, turns to Xhanfaerd. *Spoiler: Said to Xhanfaerd, but heard by Gelik, too*
Show

*"Hey, we've gone a few days without a collective active. Tell everyone to not leave the bridge but to engage. That way, this threat is taken care of here and now, and they don't come back to attack when the expedition crosses."*

Aron then defensively casts a spell on herself that makes her very hard to see clearly as she seems to vibrate at incredible speed. She then takes out her bow.

*R1T21:* Book, what do you do? You didn't hear what Aron said to Xhanfaerd, but it doesn't look like she intends to take Fronaldo's advice.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (60:60). Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (60:60). Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23.
* archanotoxin - INT base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18  MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
Book: 21. 
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (60:60).
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6.
Xhanfaerd: 5. 
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Book steps north to clear the way for anyone wishing to get off the  bridge while drawing his sidearm. He aims it at the flapping beastie in  front of him, dodges a bite from it, and squeezes off a shot that hits Green in the belly for *14*. He looks over to Aron, cupping is hand outwards to her, and shouts, *"What?"* 

*R1T18:* Sersheelda's form warps and grows from her normal 3-1/2' to close to 7' tall, seemingly made of stone, and bearing stone-like wings. There are two sets of horns - one seemingly fit to the type of creature she has become (or veiled herself to looks as), and the other set of horns, broad, steer-like horns. She(?) takes wing, and begins flying towards the bridge.

*R1T12:* Blue charges Book, biting him in the side of the abdomen for *13*.

*R1T9:* *"Everyone else, stay back!"* calls Harrim as he scurries onto the bridge while taking out his skull-shaped flail.

*R1T8:* Amivor crosses west while taking out his bow. He takes careful aim and fires at the distracted reptair, but the arrow bounces hard off of its hide. 

*R1T5:* Xhanfaerd, you are feeling an incredible cognitive surge from Gelik's spell. Also, Aron said something to you. What do you do?

Reptairs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (60:60). Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (60:60). Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23.
* archanotoxin - INT base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18  MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (60:60). Charged.
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6.
Xhanfaerd: 5. 
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Focusing his anger, Xhanfaerd enters a quite malevolent stance and speaks, "*We need to get rid of them, so that we can cross easily afterward!*"

He then casts a spell towards the flying creatures, roaring out loudly with a wordless cry while a very large area of rocks and stones fall out of the sky to hit all three reptairs for *6*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28-27:* Red and Green seem visibly startled by the show of violence, and recover from their charge. But there are far too many tasty morsels to ignore right now. Red snaps at Xhanfaerd's chest for *12* as Green misses Fronaldo, and both coast a little bit higher and wheel about.

*R2T24:* Gelik, you are currently orating courageously. What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (54:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Green Pteranodon: 27. (54:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23.
* archanotoxin - INT base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18  MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (54:60). Charged. SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6.
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Gelik continues demonstrating his mighty oratorical prowess, pausing briefly to scream a ray of focused physical energy hits Green in the wing for *12*.

*R2T23:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (54:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Green Pteranodon: 27. (42:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23.
* archanotoxin - INT base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18  MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (54:60). Charged. SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6.
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Fronaldo hops to the SE and whips his poisoned dagger at the closest flying reptile. The oratory helps the throw, and it hits Blue in the left lower leg for *4** + poison*!

*Get off the bridge!* he yells. 

*R2T22:* Aron casts a spell on herself, and becomes something seemingly ... more. She gets off the bridge on the far side where Book and Fronaldo are while taking out her shortbow.

*R2T21:* Book draws his whip and blasts off another shot at the beast in front of him (who snaps at him and misses), hitting for *5*. He looks at Fronaldo, and yells, *"I heard you! But what did Aron say?"* 

*R2T18:* Sersheelda/ stone demon flies to the southeast, gaining a little bit of height and then turns to give a horrific screeching noise at Green for *6 sonic*.

*R2T12:* Blue flies slowly to the NW, and bites at Xhanfaerd, the latter's magical protection rebuffing the beak.

*R2T9:* Harrim casts a spell, and a little gobbet of acid strikes Blue and sizzles the side of its cheek for *3 acid*. He then gets off the bridge to the NW, standing by Amivor.

*R2T8:* Amivor focuses his fire on Red to the north. Of two arrows fired, one hits the outer wing for *16*. 

*R2T5:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Reptairs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (38:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Green Pteranodon: 27. (36:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!!
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger to return next round.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance). Shortbow in hand.
* Heroism (60 min.).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (50:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. Made 1 save on R2.
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Xhanfaerd establishes his collective, then transmits Aron's earlier  sentence to the other, standing as firm as he can on the bridge, his  hammer in hands. *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (All, exccept Sersheelda)*
Show

_"Aron said that we should stay on the bridge and engage them from there."_

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T28:* Red charges the flying stone-demon, landing a soft crit on her lower back for *19*. Green charges Aron, but its bite is deflected by Aron's darkwood buckler.

*R3T24:* Gelik, do you continue your oration? What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (38:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (36:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger to return next round.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance). Shortbow in hand.
* Heroism (60 min.).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (50:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. Made 1 save on R2.
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Gelik will continue his oration, and fire another bolt of energy at the nearest reptair, hitting Blue in the left knee for *8*.

*R3T23:* Fronaldo, your magic dagger returns to your grasp. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (38:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (36:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger to return next round.
Aron: 22. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance). Shortbow in hand.
* Heroism (60 min.).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (42:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. Made 1 save on R2.
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Fronaldo hops to the East and prepares another toxic concoction before schmearing it on his tiny blade.*Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show


*Aron, if we are on the bridge they can knock us off.*
 
*R3T22:* Aron carefully casts a spell on herself, but otherwise holds her ground.*Spoiler: Aron Collective*
Show

*"That only works for a tactical opponent that wants to kill you and doesn't care about the body. I'm pretty sure we are morsels of food that it doesn't want to lose."*

*R3T21:* Book, pepperbox and whip in hand. What do you do?

Stone demon on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (38:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (36:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. archanotoxin - STR base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18 MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
Aron: 22. Shortbow in hand. _Divine favor_ (+2 luck bonus on attack/ damage rolls) til R13T22.
* _Heroism_ (60 min.); bonus to skills not on sheet. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (42:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. Made 1 save on R2.
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
Harrim: 9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Book dashes onto the bridge and lashes out with his whip and plugs away with his sidearm. His whip slashes Green across the chest for *20* as he dodges the AOO from his gun, and shoots the reptair in the belly for *14*.

*R3T18:* The stone demon tries to concentrate on a spell in the air, but seems to have trouble, and simply hovers instead.

*R3T12:* Blue is having trouble against the poison, and is now intellectually *impaired*. It continues north some to peck at Amivor.

*R3T9:* Harrim makes his way onto the bridge next to Gelik. He casts a spell, but he doesn't use his holy symbol to do so. Now, in addition to the courage you get from Gelik, everyone is filled with a battle blessing as well.

*R3T8:* Amivor steps back from the reptair and lets loose with a lucky shot right to his enemy's heart for *22 (+ 1 CON bleed*). 

*R3T5:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Reptairs on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage. +1 morale attack rolls.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (38:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Green Pteranodon: 27. (6:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged. AOO used.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. archanotoxin - STR base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18 MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
Aron: 22. Shortbow in hand. _Divine favor_ (+2 luck bonus on attack/ damage rolls) til R13T22.
* _Heroism_ (60 min.); bonus to skills not on sheet. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (20:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 1 CON Bleed!!!
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. 
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Intelligence poison does not add his Intelligence  bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as an  arcane pool) and does not gain bonus spells per day from his Intelligence. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Intelligence-based rolls. An Intelligence-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and he can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Harrim: 9. _Bless_ til R33T9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Xhanfaerd moves closer to the rest of the party, and casts a spell, accelerating everyone he can. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T28-27:* Red ignores the stone demon to charge Xhanfaerd on the bridge. As it passes the stone demon, with her cow-like horns she gores the reptair in the belly for *14*. Reptair continues its charge, though, biting Xhanfaerd in the chest for *10*. Green snaps at Book and then peels off, but not before the latter cracks his whip into the thing's wing-shoulder for *14*.  That is just enough for Green to go crashing down the crevasse into the river.  Something in the river snaps and pulls the carcass under the rushing water.

*R4T24:* Gelik, do you continue your bardic performance? What do you do? (NOTE: you are not _hasted_.)

Fronaldo on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage. +1 morale attack rolls.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (24:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. archanotoxin - STR base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18 MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Aron: 22. Shortbow in hand. _Divine favor_ (+2 luck bonus on attack/ damage rolls) til R13T22.
* _Heroism_ (60 min.); bonus to skills not on sheet. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (20:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 1 CON Bleed!!!
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. 
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Intelligence poison does not add his Intelligence  bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as an  arcane pool) and does not gain bonus spells per day from his Intelligence. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Intelligence-based rolls. An Intelligence-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and he can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Harrim: 9. _Bless_ til R33T9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24. _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).

*DEAD*
Advanced pteranodon (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:* Gellik continues orating and then screams with focused sound at Red, sound waves hitting its legs for *11 sonic*.

*R4T23:* Fronaldo, your dagger has the STR arcanotoxin on it. What do you do?

Aron on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage. +1 morale attack rolls.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (13:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. archanotoxin - STR base, frequency =4 rnds; consecutive saves=2, Fort DC=18 MA: apply to magic returning dagger.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Aron: 22. Shortbow in hand. _Divine favor_ (+2 luck bonus on attack/ damage rolls) til R13T22.
* _Heroism_ (60 min.); bonus to skills not on sheet. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (20:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 1 CON Bleed!!!
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. 
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Intelligence poison does not add his Intelligence  bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as an  arcane pool) and does not gain bonus spells per day from his Intelligence. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Intelligence-based rolls. An Intelligence-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and he can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Harrim: 9. _Bless_ til R33T9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24. _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).

*DEAD*
Advanced pteranodon (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Fronaldo scurries onto the bridge until he is within 10 ft of Red Reptair and raises his arm to flick his dagger, but the reptair bites him in the head for *14*. Bleeding but undeterred, the goblin's oratically haste-boosted dagger manages to strike the reptair in the lower leg for *5 + 4 poison + weakened (STR)*.

*R4T22:* Aron doesn't attack, but merely focuses on her bow this round. Then she heads back out on the middle of the bridge.

*R4T21:* Book, what do you do?

Stone-demon on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage. +1 morale attack rolls.
Red Pteranodon: 28. (4:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! Charged. AOO used. 
*  POISONED til R8T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison.
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. 
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger to return next round.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Aron: 22. Shortbow in hand. _Divine favor_ (+2 luck bonus on attack/ damage rolls) til R13T22.
* _Gravity bow_ til R74T22.
* _Heroism_ (60 min.); bonus to skills not on sheet. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (20:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 1 CON Bleed!!!
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. 
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Intelligence poison does not add his Intelligence  bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as an  arcane pool) and does not gain bonus spells per day from his Intelligence. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Intelligence-based rolls. An Intelligence-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and he can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Harrim: 9. _Bless_ til R33T9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24. _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).

*DEAD*
Advanced pteranodon (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Book moves up a little on the bridge and again lashes out with his whip at the nearest beast. He makes a nasty cut aross its face and beak, and it falls from the sky and into the water below, sinking and being moved along by the currents.

*R4T18:* The stone-demon charges the final reptair, who in turn completely misses her on its counter as the smaller creature's massive cow-horns delivers a perfect strike for 25, the impact blasting the creature down onto the rock as Sersheelda the Stone Demon tears her horns out of its body and lets the creature fall down the crevasse to its doom, where again ... something in the water waits to feed on the great morself she has delivered. Sersheelda gives a mighty shout of triumph.

*Combat Ended!*

The stone demon lands next to Amivor, but doesn't return to Sersheelda's normal form. (Or, is Sersheelda the fake form, and she has finally shown her true self, explaining her bestial speech pattern?)

What now?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear & +2 competence bonus weapon attack/ damage. +1 morale attack rolls.
Gelik: 24. Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage!
Fronaldo: 23. Magic dagger to return next round.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Aron: 22. Shortbow in hand. _Divine favor_ (+2 luck bonus on attack/ damage rolls) til R13T22.
* _Gravity bow_ til R74T22.
* _Heroism_ (60 min.); bonus to skills not on sheet. _Blur_ on self til R61T22 (20% miss chance).
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Book: 21. Pepperbox in hand. Whip in off-hand.
* _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).
Sersheelda: 18.
Blue Pteranodon: 12. (20:60). SHAKEN til R6T5!!! 1 CON Bleed!!!
* POISONED til R6T23!!! Fort DC 18/ rd. Must make 2 consecutive saves. INT-track poison. 
* *Weakened*: A character whose reason is weakened by Intelligence poison takes a 2 penalty on all Intelligence-based skill checks and ability checks. A character with spellcasting based on Intelligence decreases his DCs by 2 and can no longer cast his highest level of spells.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Intelligence poison does not add his Intelligence  bonus to the number of uses per day of pools and abilities (such as an  arcane pool) and does not gain bonus spells per day from his Intelligence. He takes an additional 2 penalty on the above Intelligence-based rolls. An Intelligence-based caster reduces his DCs by an additional 2, and he can no longer cast his 2 highest levels of spells.
Harrim: 9. _Bless_ til R33T9.
Amivor: 8. Archaeologist's Luck active til R4T8.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 6. DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 5. _Black seraph's glare_. Earthbreaker in hand.
* _Fox' cunning_ til R71T24. _Haste_ til R10T5 (not updated, +1 Ref saves, AC, +30' enh speed, one additional attk w/ FAA).

*DEAD*
Advanced pteranodon (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* *Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

_"Girallons!"_ warns Book, _"Not grapplers like most simians, but they get enough of their claws on you they'll rip you open. Keep your distance if you have the option."_

Then, in complete defiance of his own advice, Book draws his pepperbox and whip as he moves out to the front, likely to prepare a threat display.

*R1T22:* Sensing tension, Veress (Aron's tiger, as a reminder) gives a roar.

*R1T21:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 26.
Veress:  22. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 21.
Sersheelda: 20.
Green Girallon: 19. (112:112).
Fruthrin: 18.
Blue Girallon: 16. (112:112).
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112).
Aron: 10.
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Harrim: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*I am going to fight from cover.*
Fronaldo moves to the SE and then East taking cover behind ruins and jungle plants.
Hidden, he quaffs a swirling, multi-hued concoction.

*R1T20:* Sersheelda takes off with her little gnome legs. She gets around of vegetation to see Fronaldo right there. "Why hide? Monsters!" she exclaims, getting into a fighting stance of some type.

*R1T19:* Coming from the other direction, Fronaldo sees one of these 8-foot-tall monsters. It snaps its massive jaws at the goblin.

*R1T18:* Sersheelda's ghostly wolf follows behind and launches forward, but not before the girallon nips it in the midsection for *5*. Fruthrin Steelfeet (the name Sersheelda gives to her spectral wolf) closes and snaps its jaws and snarls at the monster.

*R1T16:* Meanwhile, the lead girallon in the main pack steps foward a little and begins attacking Book, who dodges the bite but has to make a hard block with his bracers against the first claw. Doing so leaves him open to get slashed in the upper left arm by another claw for *5*, then along his right thigh for *7*, and his left upper arm for *8*. Luckily for Book, though, without all four claws landing a blow, he just manages to keep from getting pulled apart.

*R1T15:* Gelik, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 26.
Veress:  22. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (112:112).
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (112:112).
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112).
Aron: 10.
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Harrim: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Gelik once again demonstrates his oratorical prowess and inspires courage in his allies before firing a piercing ray of energy  at the nearest girallon, finding that despite its bulk is rather agile and just barely gets out of the way of the beam.

*R1T14:* Red closes, slowing a little with some underbrush, biting Book in his left forearm for *10*.

*R1T10:* Aron, seeing Book getting torn apart, rushes to his aid with brilliant acrobatics, concentrates carefully to cast a spell and then touch Book for *16 healing*.

*R1T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26.
Veress:  22. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (112:112).
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (112:112).
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112).
Aron: 10.
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Harrim: 7.
Veress: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Shielding himself again with a layer of force, Xhanfaerd moves around a stone while drawing his weapon. As he closes on Blue, Blue launches forward quickly with a nip at the side of Xhanfaerd's abdomen for *10*.

*R1T7:* Harrim follows Xhanfaerd's lead by doing the same thing ... briefly taking out a small, cured piece of leather and casting a similar spell on himself before putting the square of _cuir boulli_ back in his component pouch. He trudges forward on short dwarven legs.

*R1T6:* Veress, Aron's tiger, finally goes ... getting next to Aron, but out of reach of the monster.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Book, what do you do? Originally you took so forward a position to do a threat display, though you did get lit up.

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26.
Fronaldo: 21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (112:112).
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (112:112).
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112).
Aron: 10.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Veress: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:* Book maintains his position and brings his whip into play and performs  an amazing display of skill and talent, showing what he is capable of  with it. It is enough to give Red and Blue some pause.

*R2T21:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26.
Fronaldo: 21.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (112:112).
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (112:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Aron: 10.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Veress: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* *Lets attack from two sides. Flank.* Fronaldo says to Shersheelda. The wee alchemist whips up a nasty ccoktail of alchemical agents, getting bitten in the side for *7* for his trouble, and then adds a dash of  his own magic sauce and drinks it down. He then sprints off at an amazing rate of speed before ending up behind the four-armed monstrosity. 

*R2T20:* *"Why you no take weapon? We not flank now!"* shouts Sersheelda, obviously frustrated at the speed-goblin. She moves in on Green, who was focused on Fronaldo. She leaps up to kick the girallon in the left shoulder for *93* When she lands post kick, she fails to gore with her horns.

*R2T19:* Green spins to attack Fronaldo. The bite misses. One claw completely misses, one claw hits hard but doesn't connect, but two claws land for a total of *11*.

*R2T18:* Fruthrin nips at Green.

*R2T16:* Blue bites Xhanfaerd's left hand for *6*. Its first claw comes down from above to savage Xhanfaerd's head an shoulder for *17*; the second and fourth claws miss; the third claw catches across the side of Xhanfaerd's neck for *5*.

*R2T15:* Gelik, what do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26.
Fronaldo: 21. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. Nothing in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (103:112). 
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (112:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Aron: 10.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Veress: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Gelik continues his oration and fires a ray of energy at Blue, hitting it in the upper of its right forearms for *11*. 

*R2T14:* Red bites at Book, then throws all claw attacks his way. A claw slams against his armor, almost getting through but for its fear, but otherwise Book is untouched.

*R2T10:* Aron calls Veress to attack Red. She defensively casts a spell and then disappears.*Spoiler: Aron >>>Collective*
Show

*"I couldn't safely tumble past them. I am NE of Book, and NW of Xhanfaerd."*

*R2T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? Do you set up any contingencies?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26.
Fronaldo: 21. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. Nothing in hand.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (103:112). 
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (101:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (112:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Veress: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Focusing his thoughts on the opponent in reach, Xhanfaerd makes his  hammer shine with a silvery light, before striking, sharing his martial  knowledge with Fronaldo.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (Fronaldo)*
Show

_"Fronaldo, use that when you need some healing. Don't wait too long for it, though."_
His earthbreaker strikes the girallon right in the groin with an upward swing for *31* and giving himself *15 healing*.

*R2T7:* Harrim casts a spell on himself and then moves forward.

*R2T6:* Veress moves forward to attack. The tiger bites Red in the right thigh for *9*. He bats wth a claw and lands with the other one in the lower arm right under-shoulder for *12*, and that claw hangs on enough for him to then rake at the girallon (no strike).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Book, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26.
Fronaldo: 21. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. Nothing in hand. Access to X' _silver knight's blade_ til R12T8 (or if recovered by X).
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (103:112). 
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (91:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!! GRABBED by Veress!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW.
* I'll redirect the first attack that deals more than 10 damage to  myself, spending PP to reduce the damage (1PP/4 damage, spending as much  as possible, though the down value (ie, if I redirect 15 damage, I'll  spend 3 PP and take the remaining 3)).
* I'll use Body of Delusion on the first attack that hits me and deals more than 16 damage, spending 2 PP for +2 to the roll.
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _True strike_.
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:* Book dashes west and then tumbles north deftly trying to avoid being hit  and lands north of the friendly feline and then lashes out at Red with  his whip, lashing its left calf deeply for *20*.

*R3T21:* Fronaldo, you are currently using channel vigor [limbs] and have nothing in hand. You have been given inspiration of tactical attack and healing from Xhanfaerd. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. Nothing in hand. Access to X' _silver knight's blade_ til R12T8 (or if recovered by X).
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style.
Green Girallon: 19. (103:112). 
Fruthrin: 18. (23:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15.
Red Girallon: 14. (71:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!! GRABBED by Veress!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW.
* I'll redirect the first attack that deals more than 10 damage to  myself, spending PP to reduce the damage (1PP/4 damage, spending as much  as possible, though the down value (ie, if I redirect 15 damage, I'll  spend 3 PP and take the remaining 3)).
* I'll use Body of Delusion on the first attack that hits me and deals more than 16 damage, spending 2 PP for +2 to the roll.
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _True strike_.
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd, Sersheelda)*
Show

*Thanks, Xhan! Sorry, Sersheelda.*
The diminutive goblin pulls his trusty knife and slices at the four  armed behemoth trying to flank, using the special ability that Zhan  transferred to him as well as relying on his rogue training and natural  pluck. He stabs the monster right in the hand at an angle that goes into the center of its forearm for *54 + disoriented (+4 bleed)*, and *healing 19* himself.

*R3T20:* Sersheelda looks up at the big monster to get a good measure of it. She tries to carefully cast a spell, using the red, gem-like die symbol as a focus, but her spell fails.

*R3T19:* Green suffers *4 bleed*. It steps to the north out of the flank, but then lashes out to the south. It bites at Sersheelda, who is dizzyingly effective at getting out of the way, so it goes for the strange-looking quadruped for its trouble, and three of its claws slash into Fruthrin for *20*. Fruthrin doesn't bleed so much as its spectral matter is torn away in cloudy chunks, but it still stands there.

*R3T18:* Fruthrin moves forward to bite it in the other lower hand from what Fronaldo struck, and for *3*.

*R3T16:* Blue snaps at Xhanfaerd and then misses wildly with a claw. The next claw looks like it is going to connect, and Xhanfaerd tries to momentarily port to the Ethereal Plane, but the ferocity surprises him as he is struck along the side of the neck for *7*. Another claw ends up raking across his chest for *6*.

*R3T15:* Gelik, you are currently orating. What do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Green Girallon: 19. (42:112). 4 BLEED!!!
* Til R4T21, Disoriented:  -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Fronaldo.
Fruthrin: 18. (3:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (71:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!! GRABBED by Veress!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW.
* I'll redirect the first attack that deals more than 10 damage to  myself, spending PP to reduce the damage (1PP/4 damage, spending as much  as possible, though the down value (ie, if I redirect 15 damage, I'll  spend 3 PP and take the remaining 3)).
* I'll use Body of Delusion on the first attack that hits me and deals more than 16 damage, spending 2 PP for +2 to the roll.
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _True strike_.
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Seeing the effectiveness of words against the beasts, Gelik continues his stirring speech. He again does a focused sonic burst against the girallon, but just misses.

*R3T14:* Red struggles with his captor, biting the tiger in the back for *8*, and then landing three claws for a total of *17*.

*R3T10:* Xhanfaerd feels a light tap on his shoulder, and then he sees he is surrounded by flurring, melding, illusory versions of himself. About the same time, a discarded wand appears on the ground, giving away that Aron is still invisibly in that spot.

*R3T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Green Girallon: 19. (42:112). 4 BLEED!!!
* Til R4T21, Disoriented:  -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Fronaldo.
Fruthrin: 18. (3:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (71:112). SHAKEN til R4T26!!! GRABBED by Veress!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. _Mirror image_ (2 images).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _True strike_.
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* With another hammer strike, Xhanfaerd attempts to chain the beast with doubt. He swings from left to right too wildly, though. His weapon skips of of the hard chest muscles of the girallon and slams into the stone block nearby, doing *9 mod* to his earthbreaker in the process. 

*R3T7:* Harrim steps up to the grappled Girallon and swings, magical energy guiding his attack. It actually was a very clumsy attack, and yet somehow corrected course mid-swing twice to slam the girallon in the lower leg for *14*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Book, you notice that despite getting the beat-down, the girallons have descended enough into a battle fury that they have shaken off whatever terror your initial display inflicted. What do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Green Girallon: 19. (42:112). 4 BLEED!!!
* Til R4T21, Disoriented:  -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Fronaldo.
Fruthrin: 18. (3:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). 
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (57:112). GRABBED by Veress!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. _Mirror image_ (2 images).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Book once again wields his whip in a menacing display of his prowess, again making Red and Blue flinch.

*R4T21:* Fronaldo, you are currently using limbs (haste) for channel vigor. Magic dagger in hand. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Green in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Green Girallon: 19. (42:112). 4 BLEED!!!
* Til R4T21, Disoriented:  -2 to attack rolls, but -4 to attack rolls vs. Fronaldo.
Fruthrin: 18. (3:28).
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (57:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. _Mirror image_ (2 images).
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Fronaldo feints high and then quickly changes direction to strike along the inside of the creature's lower arm, along the vein for *35+disoriented*. *Watch out, ape! I have a wicked sting!,* taunts the diminutive knife fighter. 

*R4T20:* Sersheelda sidesteps to also flank to do a hook kick to its hamstring for *7*, then come in low and gore it in the calf for *19*, dropping the monster. She says something to Fruthrin in an unknown language, while pointing north.

*R4T18:* The badly wounded spectral wolf follows its mistress' commands. By coming around a rock it keeps from getting hammered by Blue when it closes and snaps at it.

*R4T16:* Blue bites at the sudden newcomer, breaking Fruthrin's back and causing it to disappear in a hazy fog. It then focuses its claws against the hammer-wielder. The first claw comes in and nearly cracks Xhanfaerd's spine; even with resisting some of its effects Xhanfaerd takes *8 +2 DEX*. The second and fourth attacks get rid of the last of the _mirror images_.

*R4T15:* Gelik, do you keep up inspiration? What do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (57:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Gelik maintains his oratory, and gets up behind Xhanfaerd. He carefully concentrates and casts a spell, touching Xhanfaerd for *13 healing*. The gnome looks mighty pleased with himself.

*R4T14:* Red bites Veress for *8*, and then in the tiger's grip slashes with its claws, with two scoring for *12 total*.

*R4T10:* Aron's voice is heard casting, and then Veress receives *15 healing*.

*R4T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Blue Girallon: 16. (70:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (57:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Trying to learn from his earlier mistakes, Xhan aims at the girallon's harmony, hitting it in one of its upper-upper arms for *24*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

*"This one will be more vulnerable!"*
 
*R4T7:* Sensing the energy from Xhanfaerd tied to Blue, Harrim steps forward and swings his flail, but it just bounces off of the girallon's tough hide.

*R4T6:* Veress continues to savage Red for *7* with the grasping bite.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T26:* Book, what do you do? Red is grappled and vulnerable, but you also sense a temporary boon against Blue.

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
* Til R5T8, allies gain +2d6 damage vs. Blue.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Blue Girallon: 16. (46:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (50:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T26:* Book deftly tumbles north behind red and lashes out with his whip, hitting upper arms, face, and chest with one nasty slash for *30*.

*R6T21:* Fronaldo, you have a flash of insight on how to cause more pain to Blue. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
* Til R5T8, allies gain +2d6 damage vs. Blue.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
Blue Girallon: 16. (46:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (20:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Fronaldo gives Shersheelda a big thumbs up and grin before sprinting  North. He pulls a second tiny dagger from his bandolier as he moves.  Because he attempts to cover so much ground, his acrobatics are at full speed, and he gets nipped by the girallon for his efforts (*5*). Fronaldo moves up to the  beast Xhan is fighting and quips, *Sorry to be late!*

He slashes at the beastie as its head is still presented to him from the bite, and cuts it deep in the cheek and behind the ear for *44 + disoriented (+4 bleed)*.

*R6T20:* Sersheelda's little legs begin moving her to the main battle.

*R6T16:* Blue suffers *4 bleed* ... and falls.

*R6T15:* Gelik, what do you do?

Red on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
* Til R5T8, allies gain +2d6 damage vs. Blue.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
 Blue Girallon: 16. (-2:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!! 4 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R7T21. DYING!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (20:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Gelik continues his performance as he repositions to get a clear shot at  the last remaining foe, before firing off another piercing ray at it, hitting it in the right shoulder for *11*. 

*R6T14:* Red goes into its death throes now. It nips Veress for *1*, then brings all claws to bear against the tiger. Three claws hit for a total of *24*, and Veress is doing very poorly.

*R6T10:* An invisible Aron casts healing on Veress for *18*.

*R6T8:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Veress in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
* Til R5T8, allies gain +2d6 damage vs. Blue.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. ST Green +1.
 Blue Girallon: 16. (-2:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!! 4 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R7T21. DYING!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (9:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T8:* Xhanfaerd steps forward and analyzes possibilities, sending his intuitions over the collective. 

*R6T7:* Harrim's attack - even with all of the help - is sloppy, and he completely misses.

*R6T6:* Veress loses its grip ... the last girallon is free.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T26:* Book, what do you do?

Fronaldo on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. 
 Blue Girallon: 16. (-2:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!! 4 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R7T21. DYING!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (9:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T26:* Book continues his onslaught with his whip from the creature's flank, flaying it along the ribs and back for *29*, killing it instantly.

Blue bleeds out only three rounds later.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Book: 26. RS.
Fronaldo: 21. Magic dagger in hand. RS. _Channel vigor_: _limbs_ [haste effect] til R9T21. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 20. Earth+Wolf style. 
 Blue Girallon: 16. (-2:112). SHAKEN til R8T26!!! 4 BLEED!!! Disoriented til R7T21. DYING!!!
Gelik: 15. Inspire Courage!
Red Girallon: 14. (9:112). GRABBED by Veress!! SHAKEN til R8T26!!!
Aron: 10. _Invisible_.
Xhanfaerd: 8. Earthbreaker in hand. _Mage armor_ (7 hours). SCW. 
Harrim: 7. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). 
Veress: 6. GRABBING Red!

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T20:* Book, what do you do? You have no weapons in hand. You might have tools or journal or something else easily dropped, but nothing offensive.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 20.
Gelik: 19.
Aron: 18.
Veress:  17.
Fronaldo: 14.
Fruthrin: 12.
Girallon: 10. (105:105).
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Sersheelda: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* *Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

*"Draw it this way and I'll attempt to circle around and flank it!"*
 Book dashes to the west and then heads, finds he is blocked if he goes north, so goes south in an attempt to navigate  around the buildings and somehow come back to flank the creature.

*R1T19:* Gelik, what do you do? You are finding an uncomfortable lack of meat shields between you and the girallon!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 20. Whip in hand.
Gelik: 19.
Aron: 18.
Veress:  17.
Fronaldo: 14.
Fruthrin: 12.
Girallon: 10. (105:105).
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Sersheelda: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Gelik swallows hard and raises his hands slowly in what he hopes is a  nonthreatening manner .... only to completely ruin that by then speaking in a strange language in a clear strong voice and breaking his nonthreatening demeanor with strange arm movements as he casts a spell with an unseen effect on the Girallon. *"Easy there, we mean you no harm. If you just move along, we will be on our way shortly,"* says Gelik as he backs away, taking a 5 ft step to the NW while never taking his eyes off the girallon. 
*Spoiler: Gelik >>> Collective*
Show

_"Don't attack it yet, let it make the first move, with any luck it will leave us be as long as we don't provoke it further."_

*R1T18:* Aron very slowly takes out her flute, seemingly prepared to play, but not yet.*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective*
Show

_"Right. I see chivalry is dead in gnomes."_
*"Veress, down."*

*R1T17:* Veress obeys, delaying ...

*R1T14:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 20. Whip in hand.
Gelik: 19.
Aron: 18. READIED to begin inspire courage.
Veress:  17. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 14.
Fruthrin: 12.
Girallon: 10. (105:105). Failed against Gelik's _charm monster_ spell.
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Sersheelda: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Fronaldo skips forward just ahead of Aron, winking at her as he goes  past. He pulls his favorite dagger from his bandolier as he moves. Once  in position, the green goblin creates a vile looking orange concoction in a hopefully non-threatening manner.

*R1T10:* The girallon leaves, six-limbing it casually into the jungle.

*Encounter Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 20. Whip in hand.
Gelik: 19.
Aron: 18. READIED to begin inspire courage.
Veress:  17. DELAYING!!!
Fronaldo: 14. Magic dagger in hand. Prepared STR arcanotoxin.
Fruthrin: 12. DELAYING!!!
Girallon: 10. (105:105). Failed against Gelik's _charm monster_ spell.
Xhanfaerd: 8.
Sersheelda: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T21:* Sersheelda shouts a warning to the party, *"Khy-mara! Old scaley ... hot breath line, short range!"* She then moves to the front of the group (in relation to the khy-mara) and readies an action.

*R1T17:* Gelik, what do you do? The winged monster has the body and head of a lion, but two other heads split off from it ... that of a large goat, and that of a red-scaled dragon.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Sersheelda: 21. READIED to use acid dart if chimera gets w/in 30'.
Gelik: 17.
Xhanfaerd: 15.
Fronaldo: 14.
Veress: 13.
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28).
Book: 10.
Amampi: 9. (144:144). 50' altitude.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Gelik will begin his bardic performance to inspire courage among his allies. 

*R1T15:* Xhanfaerd, you have nothing in hand right now. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage.
Sersheelda: 21. READIED to use acid dart if chimera gets w/in 30'.
Gelik: 17.
Xhanfaerd: 15.
Fronaldo: 14.
Veress: 13.
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28).
Book: 10.
Amampi: 9. (144:144). 50' altitude.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Xhanfaerd takes out his hammer, gathers his malice to his eyes, and  sends a volley of projectiles that rip into it for *15 force*, before shouting at the beast. 

*R1T14:* Fronaldo, what do you do? The monster is 50' off the ground.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage.
Sersheelda: 21. READIED to use acid dart if chimera gets w/in 30'.
Gelik: 17.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black seraph's glare_.
Fronaldo: 14.
Veress: 13.
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28).
Book: 10.
Amampi: 9. (129:144). 50' altitude.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Fronaldo bares his pointed teeth and hisses at the incoming monstrosity  before whipping out a bright blue vial and quaffing it. The  mini-alchemist disappears in a blink. 

*R1T13-11:* Veress delays, waiting for a command. Fruthrin, on the other hand, becomes very wary.

*R1T10:* Book, what do you do? You no longer see Fronaldo.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage.
Sersheelda: 21. READIED to use acid dart if chimera gets w/in 30'.
Gelik: 17.
Xhanfaerd: 15. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black seraph's glare_.
Fronaldo: 14. _Invisible_ (7 min.). Magic dagger in hand.
Veress: 13. DELAYING!!
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28). TD.
Book: 10.
Amampi: 9. (129:144). 50' altitude.
Aron: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Book gasps! *"NO!! Fronaldo! They vaporised him!!! He was too young to go! SURROUND IT AND WE SHALL HAVE REVENGE!!!"*  and he draws his whip and his sidearm preparing to move towards the beast. 

*R1T9:* The khy-mara charges Xhanfaerd, but as it does so, Sersheelda gets off a shot ... an SLA that is her letting loose with a wad of caustic powder that hits the clumsy beast in the wing for *6 acid*. It doesn't even register the pain as it lands a terribly painful bite in Xhanfaerd's vulnerable abdomen for *16 + sickened*. It's flight is ended in its charge 5' above the ground.

*R1T8:* Aron adjusts well to the east while drawing her whip, casts a spell, and from the palm of her hand a beam of light launches forth to catch the khy-mara in the other wing for *11*. She then calls Veress to attack the monster.

*R1T7:* Veress closes and bites the monster in the foreleg for *16*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T17:* Gelik, you are orating right now. What do you do?

Xhanfaerd on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage.
Gelik: 17. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Xhanfaerd: 15. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black seraph's glare_. SICKENED til R5T9!!!
Fronaldo: 14. _Invisible_ (7 min.). Magic dagger in hand.
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28). TD.
Book: 10. Pepperbox and whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 9.5. 
Amampi: 9. (96:144). 5' altitude. Charging.
Aron: 8. Whip in hand.
Veress: 13.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Gelik continues orating, and screeches his planar detonation at the chimera to hit it in the wing for *13 sonic*. 

*R2T15:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are still feeling the pain from that last crit.

Fronaldo on deck, Fruthrin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage.
Gelik: 17. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Xhanfaerd: 15. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black seraph's glare_. SICKENED til R5T9!!!
Fronaldo: 14. _Invisible_ (7 min.). Magic dagger in hand.
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28). TD.
Book: 10. Pepperbox and whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 9.5. 
Amampi: 9. (83:144). 5' altitude. Charging.
Aron: 8. Whip in hand.
Veress: 13.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* In pain, Xhanfaerd changes his stance, before unleashing a heavy hammer strike against its upper foreleg for *23*. *Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

"*Be ready to strike, just like that!*"
Book feels his mind fill with esoteric martial knowledge that he can use, regardless of melee or ranged (his choice)!
*R2T14:* Fronaldo does some invisi-alchemy.

*R2T11:* Fruthrin closes and actually lands a crit, biting the chimera in the gut for *15 (+1d4 bleed)*!

*R2T10:* Book, as noted, your mind fills with martial knowledge that coul be used for a dedicated single shot or strike (SA to use). What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Chimera in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage. +2 all allies' rolls til R3T15!
Gelik: 17. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Xhanfaerd: 15. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black seraph's glare_. SICKENED til R5T9!!!
* *Defensive effects:*
*** Rerolling either the first failed save, or the first attack roll hitting me
*** Redirecting to self the first damage suffered by an ally in the collective, spending PP to reduce it without overspending PP.
Fronaldo: 14. _Invisible_ (7 min.). Magic dagger in hand w/ STR arcanotoxin applid (max potency).
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28). 
Book: 10. Pepperbox and whip in hand.
* He can use _harmony-shattering strike_ til R12T15!!!
Sersheelda: 9.5. 
Amampi: 9. (45:144). 5' altitude. Charging. 1d4 BLEED!!!
Aron: 8. Whip in hand.
Veress: 13.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Book dashes southeast to attempt to flank the beast and using his sudden insight strikes he realizes that ... because he had to stop short with Sersheelda in the way ... he has to use his pepperbox instead of his whip. He takes aim and fires, but misses. 

*R2T9.5:* Sersheelda sees that Book wanted to go to that spot, and she steps away while casting a spell on herself.

*R2T9:* The chimera takes *1 bleed*. With perfect precision and very little effort, it recovers from the charge and shifts its facing mid-hover, breathing a cone that catches Veress, Sersheelda, and Book. Veress and Book manage to totally clear the cone, but Sersheelda gets caught .... but the burning wounds show on Xhanfaerd for *3 fire (and 6 PP)*. Seeing little effect from the flame and its life force bleeding out, the chimera's three heads roar in frustration.

*R2T8:* Aron hooks to flank while drawing her short sword and stabs the chimera in the haunches for *13*, Xhanfaerd's resonance and Gelik helping her strike harder.

*R2T7:* Veress, outside of Xhanfaerd's power, nonetheless gives a staggering bite for *16 + 8 NL + grab*, and then claws for *13*, and another claw which boxes the ear for *14 + deafened* + dropped!

Veress will savage the chimera's remains until it moves no more.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear; +2 competence attack/ damage. +2 all allies' rolls til R3T15!
Gelik: 17. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Xhanfaerd: 15. Earthbreaker in hand. _Black seraph's glare_. SICKENED til R5T9!!!
* *Defensive effects:*
*** Rerolling either the first failed save, or the first attack roll hitting me
*** Redirecting to self the first damage suffered by an ally in the collective, spending PP to reduce it without overspending PP.
Fronaldo: 14. _Invisible_ (7 min.). Magic dagger in hand w/ STR arcanotoxin applid (max potency).
Fruthrin:  11. (28:28). 
Book: 10. Pepperbox and whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 9.5. _Speak with animals_.
Amampi: 9. (-12:144, 8 NL). 5' altitude. 1d4 BLEED!!! Can't breathe again til R4T9.
Aron: 8. Whip in hand.
Veress: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*"HOW DARE YOU TURN YOUR BACK ON ME, THOUGH SALMON-SKINNED CRETINS! PREPARE TO DIE!"*

*Begin Round One ...

**R1T27:* Veress, instantly sensing hostility, roars in readiness for his mistress' commands.

*R1T25:* Sersheelda snarls and moves to a better vantage point. *"No ken ass-piss. Doogar killies fam. Die, now!"* she shouts before casting a spell and sending forth a mote of flame at the duergar but it goes wildly up into the canopy before guttering out, though she still has a mote of flame resting in her palm still.

*R1T22:* Book, this took a strange turn. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Veress: 27. DELAYING ...
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22.
Aron: 21.
Fronaldo: 19.
Gelik: 16.
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14.
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Xhanfaerd: 10.
Harrim: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Book draws his whip and begins a mighty display of prowess, saying, *"Stay back!"**Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

_"Everyone stand down. This stinks of a setup! Defense only!"_

*R1T21:* *"Veress, down!"* shouts Aron as she casts a spell on herself and takes a mid-party position.

*R1T19:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Veress: 27. DELAYING ...
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22.
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21.
Fronaldo: 19.
Gelik: 16.
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. SHAKEN til R2T22!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Xhanfaerd: 10.
Harrim: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Fronaldo grabs a dagger, squeaks *Eeep!* and ducks behind some cover before quaffing an extract. He disappears from everyones view. 

*R1T16:* Gelik, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Veress: 27. DELAYING ...
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22.
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21.
Fronaldo: 19. Magic dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Gelik: 16.
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. SHAKEN til R2T22!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Xhanfaerd: 10.
Harrim: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Gelik begins his oration to inspire courage, and readies himself to  fire upon the strange man should he actually decide to attack. 

*R1T14:* Though a little shaken, the duergar begins casting a spell that Gelik doesn't recognize, so it isn't until the spell is successfully finished and he actually shoots forth a beam of energy at the tiger that Gelik reflexively shoots at him with a planar detonation as well. Gelik's shot goes wide, but the dark energy of the dwarf's spell hits Veress squarely. Despite the perfect shot, Veress is too mighty a target to be felled by such simple tools.

*R1T13:* Fruthrin Steelfeet, Sersheelda's spectral wolf, comes out of the area where it is to bite the duergar's lower right arm for 5. So savage is Fruthrin's worrying of his target that the dwarf is knocked off of his feet.

*R1T12:* Veress moves over to his mistress to protect her.

*R1T10:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Sersheelda in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence attack/damage.
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22.
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21.
Fronaldo: 19. Magic dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Gelik: 15. 
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. SHAKEN til R2T22! PRONE!!!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Veress: 12.
Xhanfaerd: 10.
Harrim: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Taking out his hammer, Xhanfaerd steps to the front, forming a second  first line aside from the tiger, before taking a stance and casting _haste_ on as many allies as possible (which includes all but Fruthrin Steel feet, Sersheelda, and Gelik - because they're out of range; and Fronaldo - because he's invisible).

*R1T3:* Harrim casts a spell, and now in addition to Gelik's oration and Xhanfaerd's speed spell, everyone feels a calm focus in battle to help them bring about the end of their enemy.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Sersheelda goes up to the fallen duergar and swings at him with her fiery hand, missing wildly.

*R2T22:* Book, you feel yourself amped up in speed! What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You get bonuses (that I deal with), an additional attack when making a FAA, and +30' speed.

Aron on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence attack/damage & +1 morale attack rolls.
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Fronaldo: 19. Magic dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Gelik: 15. 
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. SHAKEN til R2T22! PRONE!!!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Veress: 12. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Xhanfaerd: 10. Earthbreaker in hand. _Internal dominion of the sleeping goddess_. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
* If/Then: rerolling either the first attack that hits me, or my first failed save.
* I'll redirect damage to myself, too, no matter how low the damage.
Harrim: 3. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Bless_ for 4 min!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Book draws his sidearm and rushes to the downed foe. Kneeling on his chest, he places the weapon to the enemy's head and says, *"Look  here, little fellow, I don't know what your game is but you can either  stop right now and live to regret it or we can just end you. You are  clearly outnumbered and outgunned. Stand. Down. Now!"* 

*"Foolish interloper!"* the duergar cackles maniacally ...

*R2T21:* Aron casts a spell on herself, and whirling globes of distracting color orbit and surround her before she moves out.

*R2T19:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Gelik on deck, Dr. Blackmountain in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 morale vs. charm/ fear, +1 competence attack/damage & +1 morale attack rolls.
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Entropic shield_ (7 min.).
Fronaldo: 19. Magic dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Gelik: 15. 
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. SHAKEN til R2T22! PRONE!!!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Veress: 12. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Xhanfaerd: 10. Earthbreaker in hand. _Internal dominion of the sleeping goddess_. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
* If/Then: rerolling either the first attack that hits me, or my first failed save.
* I'll redirect damage to myself, too, no matter how low the damage.
Harrim: 3. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Bless_ for 4 min!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Fronaldo does something invisiblyprobably. 

*R2T15:* Gelik, what do you do? You are currently inspiring courage.

Dr. Blackmountain on deck, Fruthrin in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence attack/damage & +1 morale attack rolls.
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Entropic shield_ (7 min.).
Fronaldo: 19. Magic dagger in hand w/ full-power Aranotoxin applied.. _Invisible_.
Gelik: 15. Inspire courage!
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. SHAKEN til R2T22! PRONE!!!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Veress: 12. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Xhanfaerd: 10. Earthbreaker in hand. _Internal dominion of the sleeping goddess_. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
* If/Then: rerolling either the first attack that hits me, or my first failed save.
* I'll redirect damage to myself, too, no matter how low the damage.
Harrim: 3. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Bless_ for 4 min!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Gelik continues to orate, but otherwise holds his ground.

*R2T14:* It seems the good duergar is already over his fear of Book. He carefully casts a spell upon himself using some type of primitive fetish and then tries to stand. Sersheelda gores him in the lower right arm with her strange set of horns for *15* and Book lashes him in the shoulder with his whip for *15*, and Fruthrin bites him in the upper right arm for *7*. *"I will end you all, and we Aspis will fall upon your people and wipe their presence from this land!"* he yells, cackling as he moves a little bit, albeit into a flanked position.

*R2T13:* Fruthrin moves up and snaps his jaws, biting through the armor, but now being stopped by the duergar's toughened skin.

*R2T12:* Veress pads up to the gray man and bites him in the left knee for *15 + grab*, slashes him in the neck with a forepaw for *16*, tears into his head with his other forepaw, and his two back legs totally disembowel him.

Dr. Kilral Blackmountain's countenance changes from maniacal hate to an almost distant smile, though even that is still hideous on his torn-face death rictus.

*Combat Ends!* 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence attack/damage & +1 morale attack rolls.
Sersheelda: 25. _Produce flame_ til R31T25.
Book: 22. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! Whip and pepper box in hand.
Aron: 21. _Sanctuary_ til R8T21. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Entropic shield_ (7 min.).
Fronaldo: 19. Magic dagger in hand w/ full-power Aranotoxin applied.. _Invisible_.
Gelik: 15. Inspire courage!
DR. Kilral Blackmountain: 14. PRONE!!!
Fruthrin Steelfeet: 13.
Veress: 12. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
Xhanfaerd: 10. Earthbreaker in hand. _Internal dominion of the sleeping goddess_. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!!
* If/Then: rerolling either the first attack that hits me, or my first failed save.
* I'll redirect damage to myself, too, no matter how low the damage.
Harrim: 3. _Haste_ til R8T10 (not calc'd)!!! _Bless_ for 4 min!

----------


## lostsole31

Aron casts a spell on herself, so that maybe army ants leave her be. She  backs up, directing Veress to follow her. Harrim briefly takes out a  cured strip of layer before casting a spell on himself and then readying his heavy flail. Sersheelda backs away carefully.

*Surprise Round ...

S19:* Something seems to appear out of the ground, with a much larger, concentrated force of army ants surrounding it. *"It's mine!"* the army-ant-covered newcomer shouts frantically as it tries to grab Gelik's foot on its way up out of the ground. But instead of grabbing Gelik, the hand passes through Gelik's right foot for *42 + sickened + disoriented*, as the area of his foot and going up his leg withers and his skin scales and even farther out along his body Gelik's beard and hair start to turn gray and his face shows signs of wrinkles!

Meanwhile, the army ants that now swarm in great thickness around him attack Harrim, Gelik, Fronaldo, Veress, Xhanfaerd, and Book. They swarm and bite and attack for *11*. Xhanfaerd, figuring that his _swarmbane clasp_ would save him, realizes with a shock that it does nothing against this onslaught!

Harrim and Veress are going through a freak-out from being covered by the army ants!

Gelik, Fronaldo, Xhanfaerd, & Book, roll Fort saves! You are all surprised, so may not use any choice-based ability you would choose to use to help you. Only currently active, static abilities may help.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand.
Nareem Daress: 19.
Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!!
Veress: 10.
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Xhanfaerd: 4.
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

And now, Fronaldo, Gelik, and Xhanfaerd join Veress and Harrim in freaking out from having army ants crawling all over them!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Book, whip is in hand. Several of your party members are completely unfocused right now. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. DISTRACTED!!!
Nareem Daress: 19.
Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! DISTRACTED!!!
Veress: 10.
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Seeing as everyone seems to be nervous about the ants, Book rushes to Xhanfaerd and tries to move him out of range of the swarm. But trying to bull over someone far stronger than himself and with Xhanfaerd distracted from the ants, Xhanfaerd is unmoved.

*R1T23:* *"Spook ants!"* calls Sersheelda. *"Not real! I do thing. Friendies, come to me!"*

Sersheelda's feet glow as she moves back and calls out to the newcomer. *"You come no closer!"*

*R1T20:* Fronaldo, you are distracted/ nauseated/ having a freakout of army ants. You may not take any extracts, take any standard actions, take no actions which are offensive in nature, and only take a single MA and any SwA/FA that you wish to use. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. DISTRACTED!!!
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! DISTRACTED!!!
Veress: 10.
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Batting frantically at the ants, Fronaldo scampers over to Shersheelda, while clawing all over himself awkwardly (but being careful not to stab himself), *Ack! Get them off!* 

*R1T19:* The figure floats up fully from the ground. *"It's mine!"* he repeats. *"If found it! The city is mine!"*

His grotesque hand with army ants moving all about him swings at Gelik to have his hand pass through the gnome's head to do *38 + hampered* and causing Gelik to drop as he seems to fall from old age.

The carpet of army ants seemingly extending out from the half-orc continue to continue to bite at Harrim, Veress, Xhanfaerd, Book, and the now still form of Gelik.

Xhanfaerd, Book, and Gelik, please roll a Fort save!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. DISTRACTED!!!
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! DISTRACTED!!! HAMPERED til R2T19.
Veress: 10.
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* The host of army ants chomp and chew and gnash and bite. Though Gelik lies still, his body yet fights valiantly against the incursion, as do Book, Xhanfaerd and the tiger Veress ... all of whom only take *5 damage*, though Harrim and Xhanfaerd are still nauseated. Harrim, for his part, empathizes too dearly with the endings these ants present, taking *10*.

*R1T16:* Gelik, looking like a venerable version of himself, lies still upon the ground, his eyes staring up with a rheumy film, desperately trying to fight for breath even as his mind sleeps.

*R1T10:* Veress delays, albeit in distress....

*R1T8-:* Aron looks to Veress and points to Sersheelda and says, *"Veress, guard!"*

As Veress moves to obey, Aron casts a spell on herself and disappears, using telepathy to let the party know her current position.

*R1T4:* Xhanfaerd is freaking out too much, and is unable to make heads or tails of his current predicament and why a swarm of army ants can hurt him, even though he wears his swarmbane clasp. Xhanfaerd, what do you do? You are considered nauseated (q.v.).

Harrim on deck, Book in hand ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. DISTRACTED!!!
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! DISTRACTED!!! HAMPERED til R2T19. DYING!!!
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Veress: 7. DISTRACTED!!!
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Trying to get rid of the ants, Xhanfaerd moves out of the swarm.

*R1T3:* Harrim stumbles up to stand next to Sersheelda.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Book, what do you do? You are currently standing in the field of army ants, and Gelik is down. Also, see Sersheelda's vocals.

Sersheelda on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. DISTRACTED!!!
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! DISTRACTED!!! HAMPERED til R2T19. DYING!!!
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Veress: 7. DISTRACTED!!!
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
* IF/THEN: Xhanfaerd will redirect damage taken by Gelik to himself, spending PP to  reduce it, as well as any ability damage suffered (as long as it's the  same effect dealing the damage and ability damage). 
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Book lashes out at the creature with his whip, striking its elbow for *6*, attempting to draw its  attention away from the rest of the group and then dashes south. 
*Spoiler: Book >>> Collective*
Show

*"Grab Gelik and withdraw! This one is too much for us! Head back to the camp!"*

*R2T23:* Sersheelda uses the collective.*Spoiler: Sersheela >>> Collective*
Show

_"No, close first."_


*R2T20:* Fronaldo, your freak-out ends. What do you do?

Ant-Man on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. 
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! DISTRACTED!!! HAMPERED til R2T19. DYING!!!
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8.
Veress: 7. DISTRACTED!!!
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
* IF/THEN: Xhanfaerd will redirect damage taken by Gelik to himself, spending PP to  reduce it, as well as any ability damage suffered (as long as it's the  same effect dealing the damage and ability damage). 
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Fronaldo shrugs and pulls a flask of alchemists fire from his belt.

*R2T19:* Ignoring the fallen gnome, the half-orc looks up at those close to Sersheelda, shouting again, *"It's mine!"* before flying a little above the ground and closing on the closest creature it can see ... Xhanfaerd. Xhanfaerd prepares for a high defense, but is faked out as the horror passes its hand very low through Xhanfaerd's achilles heel. Xhanfaerd resists both the possibly crippling effect to his foot and some of this strange attack, but it was still perfectly placed as to do *23 aging* to Xhanfaerd. As the half-orc did this, it is as if the ants on the ground are a shadow of a cloud the creature has become and moves with him, but again Xhanfaerd resists the nibbling down to only *3*.

*R2T16:* Gelik tries to stave off death, but he is so badly wounded already, his life continues to eke out a little ... only to be maintained as Xhanfaerd feels the pain of being at death's door (*1 damage*).

*R2T8:* Aron's voice is heard praying, and Gelik receives *25 healing* .... enough to save him from death and revive him! Gelik awakens still sickened from that initial strike, but neither hampered nor nauseated (though he is prone).*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Gelik)*
Show

_"Get up, Gelik! Get close to Sersheelda. It seems she has a magic which may help us."_

*R2T8:* Veress, no longer distracted, continues to guard Sersheelda.

*R2T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_.
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
* IF/THEN: Xhanfaerd will redirect damage taken by Gelik to himself, spending PP to  reduce it, as well as any ability damage suffered (as long as it's the  same effect dealing the damage and ability damage). 
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Trying to gain some time, Xhanfaerd unleashes his anguish at the entity, channeling unholy power. The creature holds up its arm to defend itself as Xhanfaerd's earthbreaker goes clean through its elbow. Not because "clean through" is to imply that it takes his arm off, but rather that "clean through" means that there is no solid impact of a body ... the half-orc is incorporeal. It does seem like Xhanfaerd's strike did something to it, but not even close to what was hoped or expected (*6*), but was a function of the massive weapon powered by Xhanfaerd's soul infused into it.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"Do you know what that is?"_

*R2T3:* Harrim recovers from his previous freakout. He moves in front of Fronaldo and calls out, *"It is time for you to end. Let your spirit rest, like your body seemed to have done already."* He shows his symbol of Groetus and a burst of positive energy washes outward but the half-orc resists, taking only *4 PE*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Book, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_.
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
* IF/THEN: -I will redirect the next hit on Gelik on myself, spending PP accordingly to reduce it. (Martyrdom)
* On the first attack against me, I'll initiate Body of Delusion,  spending 2 PP to get a +2 bonus on the Autohypnosis check (+15 total).
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Book moves northwest to just outside the ant swarm and strikes with his whip again. His whip slices through the ghostly figure, but only does *4* ... none of his precision attack applies as he attacks the incorporeal apparition.

*R3T23:* Sersheelda adjusts her position some, getting closer, but not too close.

*R3T20:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Half-orc on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_.
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
* IF/THEN: -I will redirect the next hit on Gelik on myself, spending PP accordingly to reduce it. (Martyrdom)
* On the first attack against me, I'll initiate Body of Delusion,  spending 2 PP to get a +2 bonus on the Autohypnosis check (+15 total).
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand. NAUSEATED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Fronaldo doesnt want to go into the ant swarm so he moves up to Aron,  draws,  and throws his magic returning dagger at the ghost orc, but the dagger is repelled by a powerful deflection field.

*R3T19:* *"It's mine!"* shouts the spook as it floats south a little. It does a brilliant fake-out, which is countered by even more brilliant on Xhanfaerd's part, but that fist still comes in. Xhanfaerd, knowing its fell power, calls upon his knowledge or the fabric of reality, attempting to believe his body not there, but it isn't enough as that terrible fist still punches through Xhanfard's chest. Xhanfaerd spent so much mental effort trying to believe himself not there, that when that tactic failed, he had little willpower to resist the strike as he takes *32 aging*.

Meanwhile, the ghostly ants do real damage .... *11 aging* to Xhanfaerd and *10 aging* to Book. So badly was Book affected that the rawhide of his whip is badly damaged (*7 + broken*).

Xhanfaerd and Book, roll Fort saves vs. distraction ...

*R3T16:* Gelik, you get over the sickened feeling you were given with that ambush strike. You are prone on the ground, with sounds of combat to the south. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Book: 27. Whip in hand.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. SICKENED til R3T19!!! 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_.
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Gelik pushes himself to his feet and heads north to hide behind Sersheelda. 

*R3T8:* Aron's flute music is heard, all the more eerie because you can't see it and it seems to float across the quiet, haunted valley. But that music lifts the spirits of the heroes who have taken a more forward position against the ghostly undead. This might be the first time she's used this since you've gotten to Saventh-Yhi, as usually it was Gelik who provided musical courage. Now, it seems, Aron's skills are on par with Gelik's. The master gnome bard has taught his student well.

*R3T4:* Xhanfaerd, you are distracted/ nauseated, and all that entails. What do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Book: 27. Whip in hand.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_. Flute in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. DISTRACTED!!!
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Definitely not looking well, Xhanfaerd unleashes another hammer strike, his weapon shining in a silvery light this time as he slams his earthreaker straight into its chest and downwards out its crotch for *31 holy* damage that heals Xhanfaerd for *13*.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective (All/ Book)*
Show

_"I'm not going to hold much longer! Book, just unleash what I'm showing you!"_

*R3T3:* Staying right where he is, Harrim channels positive energy, but the half-orc seems very resistant as it only takes *3 PE*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Book, while Aron's flute picks up your spirit, Xhanfaerd's collective fills your head with tactics and knowledge of a special attack, and even how that attack could heal somebody nearto you. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Fronaldo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Book: 27. Whip in hand. Echoes of Steel: _Silver Knight's Blade_.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_. Flute in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. 
* IF/THEN: I will redirect damage to myself if I'm not also damaged during the same  turn/action. I'll spend as many PP as I can to reduce those damage if  it happens.
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27:* Book takes a step backward and throws his arm back and lashes his whip,  damaged as it is, into the creature as recommended by Xhanfaerd, lashing the monster for *27 sacred* and healing Xhanfaerd of *20*. 

*R4T23:* Sersheelda keeps her position to maintain the integrity of whatever supernatural defense she's sporting.

*R4T20:* Fronaldo, you have your magic dagger in one hand, and alchemist's fire in the other. What do you do?

Spook on deck, Gelik in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Book: 27. Whip in hand. Echoes of Steel: _Silver Knight's Blade_.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_. Flute in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. 
* IF/THEN: I will redirect damage to myself if I'm not also damaged during the same  turn/action. I'll spend as many PP as I can to reduce those damage if  it happens.
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*Should I burn down the shack? It might put the spirit to rest, right?*
 
*R4T19:* The enemy floats a little south, and almost fakes out Xhanfaerd, but the wily half-elf manages to note what it's doing at the last split-second to keep from being flat-footed as its right hand passes through Xhanfaerd's own left. Xhanfaerd again finds it hard to fight against the very concept of corruption as he takes *26 aging*. The ghost ants now include Book again, and they "chew" but he was ready for a tactic and only takes *3 aging*. Xhanfaerd also resists, but he takes a heavier brunt of it so close to the source for *6 aging*. 

*"I found it!"* the ghost screams frantically.

*R4T16:* Gelik, what do you do?

Aron on deck, Veress in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Book: 27. Whip in hand. Echoes of Steel: _Silver Knight's Blade_.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. 
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_. Flute in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda.
Xhanfaerd: 4. 
* IF/THEN: I will redirect damage to myself if I'm not also damaged during the same  turn/action. I'll spend as many PP as I can to reduce those damage if  it happens.
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Utterly incensed about being nearly killed, Gelik moves closer to the  ghost to make sure he is heard and begins raging and lecturing at the  ghost giving it a piece of his mind via a thorough tongue lashing. It doesn't seem to have any effect on the spectre.

*R4T8:* Aron invisibly continues playing her flute, especially with Gelik trying different tactics, pauses enough to answer Fronaldo and chide Gelik....*Spoiler: Aron >>> Collective (Fronaldo/ Gelik)*
Show

_"Absolutely not. I'm pretty sure this is a ghost, and you might burn a remembrance that will give a clue how to put it to rest. Burning remembrances do NOT kill the ghost .... it just makes them impossible to put fully to rest.

"Gelik, it's immune to mental attacks."_

*R4T4:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Book in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Book: 27. Whip in hand. Echoes of Steel: _Silver Knight's Blade_.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. CUTTING REMARK!!!
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_. Flute in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda/ DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 4. 
* IF/THEN: I will redirect damage to myself if I'm not also damaged during the same  turn/action. I'll spend as many PP as I can to reduce those damage if  it happens.
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T4:* Changing his stance, Xhanfaerd steps away and throws projectiles of force at the ghost, the missiles ripping through it. 

The ghost just barely manages to maintain cohesion, albeit slowly bits of him melt away as he wails, *Its mine! I found it! The city is mine!*

And with that, he seemingly - and violently - appears to dissipate with a wail.

Before he disappeared, both Book and Xhanfaerd think that part of his ghostly visage .... was a _wayfinder_ at his belt!

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale vs. charm/ fear, +2 competence weapon attk/ dmg.
Book: 27. Whip in hand. Echoes of Steel: _Silver Knight's Blade_.
* IF attacked, use Dodging Panache.
Sersheelda: 23.
Fronaldo: 20. Magic dagger in hand. Alchemist's fire in off hand.
Nareem Daress: 19. Affected by Sersheelda's _line in the sand_, but not Aron's _sanctuary_.
 Gelik: 16. CUTTING REMARK!!!
Aron: 8. _Sanctuary_ til R6T8. _Invisible_. Flute in hand. INSPIRE COURAGE!
Veress: 7. Guarding Sersheelda/ DELAYING!!!
Xhanfaerd: 4. 
* IF/THEN: I will redirect damage to myself if I'm not also damaged during the same  turn/action. I'll spend as many PP as I can to reduce those damage if  it happens.
Harrim: 3. _Mage armor_ (4 hours). Heavy flail in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

The party makes their way, with Fronaldo just a hair ahead of Book. As soon as Fronaldo comes around the covern of a great column that had fallen cross part of the bridge, he is surprised when two figures throw javelins at him, both javelins missing.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 22.
Sersheelda: 16.
Gelik: 15.
Veress: 14.
Xhanfaerd: 13.
Book: 9.
Blue: 8. (70:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70).
Aron: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*We are under attack!*
The jubilant alchemist takes a brief pause to assess the situation before quaffing an extract and disappearing.

*R1T16:* Sersheelda gets off of the rough patch and hustles south, seeing the fracas.*Spoiler: Sersheelda >>> Collective*
Show

_"Fought before at home. Muncle called these 'degenerate serpentfolk. Tough warriors.'"_


*R1T15:* Gelik is lifted an inch or two off the ground as watery sanadils appear around his feet. He zooms forward faster with these strange water-shoes, though he still is slow coming out of the rough patch on the bridge. Still, he darts way south once the bridge is smoother.

*R1T14:* Veress roars, sensing hostility.

*R1T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do? Please note that I don't see the enemy, as they are on the other side of a very thick colum (10' tall).

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
Sersheelda: 16.
Gelik: 15.
Veress: 14. DELAYING...
Xhanfaerd: 13.
Book: 9.
Blue: 8. (70:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70).
Aron: 5.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* After casting a spell, Xhanfaerd moves into a better place to see the enemy.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd >>> Collective*
Show

_"I cast_ *haste*_. Be sure to use it!"_
 .... he tepes as he goes by. He went too far too fast under the _haste_, though ... getting stabbed by a dagger (*7*) in the upper left arm as he passes by one of these things that was behind the column, but at least he sees both enemies.*Spoiler: Xhanfaerd*
Show

It's not a "up to caster level creatures in a 30' radius." Since I assume you wanted the _haste_ for yourself as well, you can only real get yourself, Sersheelda, Aron, Veress, and Book.  You excluded the cleric, pushing your measurement section a little farther south (which allowed for Book). Gelik is too far away. Fronaldo is not only too far, but you can't see him to affect him, either.

*R1T9:* Book, you are _hasted_ (60' speed). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13.
Gelik: 15.
Veress: 14. DELAYING... _Haste_ til R8T13.
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13.
* If/Then: I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
* If/Then: I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13.
Blue: 8. (70:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70).
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Book draws his whip and moves southwest to get a better view of the attackers and do a quick assessment of the situation.*Spoiler: Book*
Show

These are serpentfolk ..... monstrous humanoids. Yup.
 
*R1T8:* Blue steps up and stabs Xhanfaerd in the shoulder for *9*, and snaps at him with a bite.

*R1T7:* Harrim hustles southwards.

*R1T6:* Red stabs Xhanfaerd's upper arm for 12, and then bites him in the right knee for *8 + 3 poison*. Xhanfaerd feels a numbing radiating out from his right knee that his body will begin to fight off.

*R1T5:* Aron zooms to the south, calling for Veress. She ends up next to Gelik, spins around, casts a spell, and a beam fires into the back of Blue's left quad .... but it is tough enough ot resist her magic. She commands Veress to attack, continuously pointing at Blue.

*R1T4:* As Veress double moves quite speedily down, he provokes AOOs from Blue and Red. Blue's spear manages to catch the tiger along the side of the head for *9*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Fronaldo, you are invisible AND trying to move stealthily with magic dagger in hand. What do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13.
Gelik: 15.
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
* If/Then: I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
* If/Then: I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (70:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70).
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Fronaldo does something, you assume. 

*R2T16:* Sersheelda casts a spell on a small pouch that she has, and then darts well to the south.

*R2T15:* Gelik begins a heroic oration, completely repositioning to be screened by Veress.

*R2T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. *Magic stone* (30 min., 3 rocks).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
* If/Then: I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
* If/Then: I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (70:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70).
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* His hammer in hand, Xhanfaerd goes for an underbelt strike, only to find that the enemy has very hard scales, indeed.

*R2T9:* Book, your whip is in hand and you are hasted. What do you do?

Blue on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. *Magic stone* (30 min., 3 rocks).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
* If/Then: I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
* If/Then: I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (70:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70).
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Book shifts slightly to ensure LOS and then lashes out with his whip,  ripping the spear from Red's grasp to send it clattering to the ground.

*R2T8:* Blue spins around and crits Veress for *15*, gaining a surprise opening .... though the second attack is only cuts through fur. The serprentfolk does bite Veress, though, for *8 + 3 poison*.

*R2T7:* Harrim moves quickly south, and seeing Aron's tiger taking the brunt of things, casts a spell at Blue. Blue's body seizes briefly as his skeleton contorts a little for *13*, but Blue controls himself quickly.

*R2T6:* Red figures the tiger is a safer bet than the Mwangi half-elf, and steps away to pick up his spear. It was a safe bet as Veress gnaws on Red, but doesn't get through scales. Now with spear recovered he jabs defensively at the tiger.

*R2T5:* Aron concentrates on the bow she takes out, then steps for a clear shot.

*R2T4:* Veress is now focused on the one that hurt it, giving a terrifying roar. It snaps with its jaws, and its claws are deflected by the warrior's spear. It snaps again with jaws, but no attack finds purchase.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. *Magic stone* (30 min., 3 rocks).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
* If/Then: I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
* If/Then: I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (57:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70). 
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* *Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

_Almost ready. I am North of a snakeman and just East of Xhan._

*R3T16:* Sersheelda shuttles north past Aron and then throws a rock at Blue, but the rock misses.

*R3T15:* Gelik continues his oratory, and casts a spell on Veress for *11 healing*.

*R3T13:* Xhanfaerd, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do?

Book on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
* If/Then: I'll redirect the first instance of damage taken by allies to myself, spending PP to reduce it if it's over 10 damage.
* If/Then: I'll reroll the first save I miss, ignoring hits against AC.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (57:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70). 
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Utilizing his psionic power, Xhanfaerd is fighting off the remaining poison in his system, though he still feels it acting on his body.. Since one of those snakemen is running away from him, Xhanfaerd focuses  his mind to unleash an heavy strike, the kind that shares its weight  with its target. His earthbreaker slams right into the serpentfolk's midsection, seemingly only doing *16 mod* - a powerful strike, surely, but far less efficacious than Xhanfaerd had hoped!

*R3T9:* Book, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Saved last round!
* If/Then: Keep reroll for next save vs. poison.
* If/Then: redirect damage to any ally to myself.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (57:70).
Harrim: 7.
Red: 6. (70:70). 
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Book remains where he is but swings his whip in an incredible display of prowess. It truly is impressive. 

*R3T8:* Blue spins to stab Veress in the back leg for *9*, while biting Veress in the head for *5 + 3 poison*.

*R3T7:* Harrim steps behind Xhanfaerd and begins casting a spell that keeps going ...*Spoiler: Harrim >>> Collective (Xhanfaerd)*
Show

*"Stay where you are, for your time being small in this land is at an end."*

*R3T6:* Red mirrors his partner, stabbing Veress in the same back leg for *15*, and biting the tiger in the head for *5 + 3 poison*.

*R3T5:* Aron shoots blue in the right shoulder for *12*, and the upper left arm for *15*. She gives an order to Veress.

*R3T4:* Veress withdraws, but as he does so he suffers from the multiple doses of poison in his system (*weakened*).

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ....

R4T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic dagger in hand. Stealth. _Invisible_.
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Saved last round!
* If/Then: Keep reroll for next save vs. poison.
* If/Then: redirect damage to any ally to myself.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Blue: 8. (14:70).
Harrim: 7. Casting _enlarge person_ to target Xhanfaerd.
Red: 6. (70:70). 
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R9T8 (DC 17/19, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* The diminutive green assassin appears from nowhere and shanks a snakeman  in a tender spot, killing him instantly. He draws a second dagger for good measure. 

*R4T9:* Book, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Saved last round!
* If/Then: Keep reroll for next save vs. poison.
* If/Then: redirect damage to any ally to myself.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Harrim: 7. Casting _enlarge person_ to target Xhanfaerd.
Red: 6. (70:70). 
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R9T8 (DC 17/19, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Book laughs at Fronaldo while jogging south and east to set up a  flanking position, but can't maintain the same space as a fallen column so no flanking. As he moves behind the serpentfolk, he stabs at Book with his spear but misses. Book turns his whip loose on the remaining worm person, slashing its right hand for *21*.

*R4T7:* Harrim completes his spell, and Xhanfaerd grows to twice his height! He then casts a battle spell on himself and closes on the serpentfolk.

*R4T6:* The serpentfolk stabs the newly arriving dwarf in the shoulder with a spear, and the wound appears on Xhanfaerd's own shoulder for *14*. The serpentfolk follws up with a bite to Harrim's belly for *7 + 3 poison*.

*R4T5:* Aron tells Veress to stay and then steps north to cast a spell on Xhanfaerd for *20 healing*.

*R4T4:* Veress stays as commanded, and is in pain as his body fights the poison.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Saved last round!
* If/Then: Keep reroll for next save vs. poison.
* If/Then: redirect damage to any ally to myself.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Harrim: 7. Casting _enlarge person_ to target Xhanfaerd. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
* POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R10T8 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
Red: 6. (49:70). 
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. Made 1 save vs. poison!
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R9T8 (DC 17/19, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Fronaldo feints left with his off hand and then swipes at a vital area  on the snakeman with his prime blade, cutting deep into its chest beneath the ribs for *39 + disoriented + (4 bleed)*, his blade still glistening with the  lifeblood of his comrade now mixed with this guard's own.

*R5T16:* Sersheelda shifts position and tosses another stone, missing. It is clear that she has no skill at CQB ranged combat.

*R5T15:* Gelik continues his inspiring oration.

*R5T13:* Xhanfaerd, roll a Fort save vs. poison. Your stance has reset, so you may use it for this roll if needed. What do you do?

Book on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison from R2-7 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Saved last round!
* If/Then: Keep reroll for next save vs. poison.
* If/Then: redirect damage to any ally to myself.
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Harrim: 7. Casting _enlarge person_ to target Xhanfaerd. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
* POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R10T8 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
Red: 6. (10:70). Disoriented til R6T22 (-2 attacks, -4 vs. Fronaldo). 4 BLEED!!!
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. Made 1 save vs. poison!
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R9T8 (DC 17/19, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* Xhanfaerd's psionic power manages to burn off the last of the poison in his system. After focusing on the future, exploiting his newfound size, Xhanfaerd  strikes the last close snakeman with his shiny hammer ... his aim helped along by his superspeed, his own mental prowess, and Gelik's oration ... to smack the creature in the head and squash it like a melon and getting *13 healing* to Veress

*R5T9:* Both enemies are down, but Harrim and Veress are currently fighting off poison. Book, what do you do?*Spoiler: Book*
Show

You know that Harrim is actually the group's best "physician" (healing without spells), and that you are the team's second-best.

Harrim on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip.
Harrim: 7. Casting _enlarge person_ to target Xhanfaerd. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
* POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R10T8 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Haste_ til R8T13. Made 1 save vs. poison!
*  POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R9T8 (DC 17/19, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* Book does what he can to aid in Harrim's recovery. 

*R5T7:* Harrim barely resists the poison this time, but now he - with Book's help - works on helping him continue to resist. Together, they do a very fine job. It's still up to Harrim's body, but they've increased his chances greatly.

*R5T5:* Aron moves down to Veress and casts a spell on Veress to fight heroically against its affliction.

*R5T4:* Veress fights off the last vestiges of the poison, though is still weakened from its effects.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

**R6T22:* Fronaldo, what do you do?

Sersheelda on deck, Gelik in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 2 pebbles).
Gelik: 15. INSPIRE COURAGE +2!
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip. Aid Harrim's Heal check.
Harrim: 7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
* POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R10T8 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Made one save.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Heroism_ (60 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. Made 1 save vs. poison!
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
*
DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:**Spoiler: Fronaldo >>> Collective*
Show

*I have anti-toxin if anyone needs it.*
 Fronaldo comes out of initiative as he begins performing a delicate task.

*R6T16:* Gelik stops his oration and drops out of initiative, and Sersheelda likewise drops out of intiative.

*R6T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck assisting Harrim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip. Aid Harrim's Heal check.
Harrim: 7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
* POISONED: Must roll vs. poison til R10T8 (DC 17, 2 consec saves) to ignore serpentfolk bite poison. Made one save.
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Gravity bow_ active.
Veress: 4. _Heroism_ (60 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. Made 1 save vs. poison!
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 1 pebble).
Gelik: 15.*

DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Since Harrim is still fighting the poison, Xhanfaerd gets closer and  starts casting _Lesser Restoration_, tapping into his knowledge of the  Primal, though it doesn't seem to have any effect.

*R6T9-7:* Book assists Harrim, and together they do as good as can be. It's enough, as Harrim is no longer fighting the poison. Harrim doesn't stay to take a breath, though, moving down to the tiger.

*R6T5:* Aron puts her bow away and casts a _guidance_ on Veress.

*R6T4:* Even with all of the magical aid, Veress succumbs to the poison, and this time the tiger is *impaired*.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T13:* Xhanfaerd, what do you do?

Book on deck, Harrim in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip. Aid Harrim's Heal check.
Harrim: 7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Veress: 4. _Heroism_ (60 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
** Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.

Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 1 pebble).
Gelik: 15.*

DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* As Harrim isn't that badly affected by poison, Xhanfaerd, still casting, carefully moves toward the tiger. 

*R7T9:* Book, what do you do?

Harrim on deck, Aron in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HASTE (all except Fronaldo & Harrim): bonus attack w/ FAA, +1 attack rolls, +1 Ref save, +30' speed.
* HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. charm/ fear. +2 competence weapon attack/ damage rolls.
Xhanfaerd: 13. _Internal Dominion of the Sleeping Goddess_. _Enlarge person_ (4 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Book: 9. _Haste_ til R8T13. Whip. Aid Harrim's Heal check.
Harrim: 7. _Divine favor_ til R14T7 (sheet not updated, +1 attk/ dmg).
Aron: 5. _Haste_ til R8T13. 
Veress: 4. _Heroism_ (60 min). _Haste_ til R8T13. 
*  *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.

Fronaldo: 22. Magic and normal dagger in hand. 
* DEX Mutagen (70 min). _Cat's grace_ (70 min).
Sersheelda: 16. _Haste_ til R8T13. _Magic stone_ (30 min., 1 pebble).
Gelik: 15.*

DEAD/ OOC*
Degenerate serpentfolk (2).

----------

